#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-13
<hajour> hai all
<hajour> ik blijf even op away
<hajour> omdat ik eerst even een uurtje nodig heb om echt wakker te worden
<hajour> zodra ik op aanwezig sta ben ik aan het switchen tussen diverse chats en pms
<hajour> en ja ik had een hele nacht doorgehaald
<leoquant> hee hajour rustig aan he...:)
<leoquant> take care
<hajour> ja hoor
<leoquant> mooi
<leoquant> moet ook
<hajour> jammer dat ronnie er niet is.ik zou best wat advies kunnen gebruiken
<leoquant> ok, waarover?
<leoquant> ronnie staat op away in channels
<hajour> over leiderschap
<leoquant> ik denk niet dat ie aanwezig is
<leoquant> bij artwork kun je hem vinden
<leoquant> (bijvoorbeeld)
<leoquant> hajour, misschien is hij vanavond echt aanwezig
<hajour> als hij niet hier is.heeft dat vast een reden.en waarschijnlijk omdat hij heel druk bezig is nu
<leoquant>  ik denk het
<leoquant> in mwanzo team is hij ook, maar op away
<hajour> ja maar s avonds sta ik contineu aanwijzingen te te geven.gister ook.ook al merkte niemand het.omdat ik dat op het moment via pm doe via phillw
<RawChid> aanwijzingen geven?
<leoquant> wie geef je aanwijzingen?
<hajour> de speechcontrol groep
<leoquant> ah doe je dat vooral via pm 's?
<hajour> normaal niet
<leoquant> kan toch ook in je channel?
<RawChid> Ik weet niet precies waar het over gaat. Maar in het algemeen kun je vaak het best zo min mogelijk in PM doen.
<leoquant> ok
<RawChid> Alleen de dingen in pm die echt prive zijn
<RawChid> Meerdere mensen die kunnen meekijken/-helpen. En minder druk op jou
<leoquant> +1
<hajour> maar he ik ben maar een dom huisvrouwtje weet je.dus waarom luisteren.via phillw luisteren ze wel.terwijl hij zegt wat ik zeg.met hooguit wat meer technische termen erin
<RawChid> Ah, ik snap je punt nu wat beter
<leoquant> hajour, kom op, je kunt het. echt. technische termen en engels is soms lastig idd
<RawChid> pillw is je collega? (of hoe je het wilt noemen)
<leoquant> en phillw is je "mentor"
<hajour> ze maken een probleem van japans.terwijl er iemand in de room zit die in japan woont
<leoquant> op een bepaald moment doe het gewoon zelf
<hajour> ja dit was een oplossing van phillw
<hajour> ik zie niet in hoe.
<leoquant> de japans sprekende persoon zal toch echt ook engels moeten spreken..
<hajour> dat kan hij perfect
<leoquant> want wie begrijpt de japanse taal?
<hajour> daarvoor had ik hem erin gehaald juist
<hajour> rx7007
<hajour> rx007
<leoquant> maar wie maakt dan een probleem van "japans"?
<leoquant> hajour, : ze maken een probleem van japans.terwijl er iemand in de room zit die in japan woont
<hajour> note maar heel veel programma s zijn  in het japans of in het chinees
<leoquant> ah
<leoquant> nu snap ik het
<hajour> ik ben nog op zoek naar iemand die chinees en engels kan ook
<leoquant> yep
<hajour> maar ze moeten duidelijker zijn  want chinees bestaat ook uit tig talen
<leoquant> ik zal eens rondneuzen voor je
<leoquant> klopt hajour
<hajour> dus welke chinese taal
<hajour> ik vraag me af of ze dat ook weten dat er niet 1 chinese taal is
<leoquant> ik ken op ubuntuforums wel iemand
<leoquant> ik zal eens informeren
<hajour> mooi denk je dat ie zou willen meehelpen?
<leoquant> geen idee
<leoquant> hij/zij is enkel actief op het forums afaik
<leoquant> -s
<hajour> leoquant, heb je terug gelezen van de chat op speechcontrol?
<leoquant> hajour, nee.....
<hajour> mm we hadden bijna iemand met een universiteit bull
<leoquant> (maar ik vind je project super)
<leoquant> ik zal wat rondneuzen en vragen
<leoquant> ok?
<hajour> http://www.linkedin.com/in/bryanhost=present rockhound_42501
<leoquant> ツ
<hajour> ok thanks
<leoquant> ( maar ik beloof niets..)
<hajour> ik weet het
<leoquant> later hajour
<hajour> tot later leoquant
<hajour> RawChid, ja phillw is mijn mentor
<hajour> en op zich kan ik het heel goed met hem vinden
<RawChid> I see
<hajour> en ik weet dat hij ook heel veel doet voor me
<hajour> en me veel leert ook
<hajour> maar ik vind zoals het nu gaat nou niet bepaald lekker werken
<hajour> met het project tenminste ik pm enz
<RawChid> Het klinkt ook niet echt als de meest constructieve manier van werken
<hajour> nee precies
<hajour> het voelt ook niet goed
<RawChid> Wat doe je precies? (ik weet niets van speechcontrol)
<hajour> het voelt of ik buiten gesloten word van me eigen project
<hajour> je spreekt in bijv comando s
<hajour> en de pc doet zoekt het op
<hajour> pc files
<hajour> of files
<hajour> document
<RawChid> Oke, en wat doe jij? Wat is dat project?
<hajour> nou tja ik was(ben)owner
<hajour> het programma moet ook teksten schrijven wat ingesproken word
<hajour> en kunnen voorlezen
<hajour> sstel dat je blind bent of doofstom
<RawChid> Maargoed, je ondervindt problemen met het leiden van dat project
<hajour> ja
<RawChid> Ik ken spraakherkenning verder wel.
<hajour> en een prettige stem moet het hebben
<RawChid> Dus jij bent het begonnen, en nu nemen de ontwikkelaars die leiding een beetje over ofzo? Of ze doen platgezegd niet wat jij wilt
<hajour> ze doen wat ik wil maar alleen via phillw
<hajour> als ik iets zeg dan word hooguit naar 1 zin geluisterd en de rest word genegeerd
<hajour> 1 persoon in speciaal walst eroverheen
<RawChid> Dat is niet echt fijn nee.
<hajour> en neemt de leiding over.maar die luisterd ook nauwelijks naar de rest
<RawChid> En het zijn allemaal vrijwilligers he?
<hajour> en ik ben van mening dat iedereen ideeen mag droppen
<hajour> ja
<hajour> maar ik kan hem heel moeilijk kicken
<hajour> hij zit bijna overal inprojecten
<hajour> ook in leiding van projecten als ik het goed heb begrepen
<RawChid> Het is een Open Source project he
<hajour> je bedoelt voor veel programma s bruikbaar
<RawChid> En je hebt te maken met ontwikkelaars (meestal wel slimme mensen). Ik zou dan beslissingen/leiding misschien aan de groep overlaten. Als jij het gevoel hebt dat één persoon de leiding naar zich toe trekt... Kun je dat misschien in de groep gooien, vragen hoe de anderen hierover denken?
<RawChid> Dit is misschien ook wel interessant, hebben we onlangs vertaald: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/CoC/GedragscodeLeiders
<hajour> dank je
<hajour> even vergroten dan lezen brb
<RawChid> Vooral het kopje "Uitbesteding"
<hajour> in principe zou de persoon die mij negeert best de technische gedeelte kunnen leiden als hij ook anderen zou laten uitspreken en geen nieuwe mensen zou afstoten
<hajour> en hard werken doe ik.donderdag naar vrijdag 25 uur anderhaf uur slaap.daarna vrijdag naar zaterdag19 uur 4 uur slaap.zaterdag naar zondag 31 uur dan 13 uur slaap
<RawChid> Jeumig, wat een raar ritme :P
<hajour> op het moment ben ik roofbouw aan het plegen op me lichaam
<hajour> 31 uur omdat door hoe het ging problemen kwamen
<RawChid> roofbouw, is dat jezelf uitputten ofzo?
<hajour> ik kan niet weglopen als er een groot probleem dreigt te ontstaan in het team
<hajour> ja
<RawChid> Is het wel gezond je zo persoonlijk te betrekken....
<hajour> het is een belangrijk programma voor verschrikkelijk veel mensen
<hajour> het is eerder geprobeerd en alle waren mislukt
<hajour> misschien niet.maar gezond ben ik toch al niet.dus...
<hajour> ik vraag me af of het is dat ik een vrouw ben of dat het is dat ik geen it persoon ben of beide waarom het zo gaat als nu eerlijk gezegd
<RawChid> Ik denk dat je geslacht niet uitmaakt.
<RawChid> Anders is dit sowieso erg in strijd met de CoC en het idee van Open Souce (iedereen kan/mag bijdragen)
<hajour> of vanwege me handicaps.ik weet het niet
<RawChid> Nouhja, het gaat er om hoe je over komt. Volgens mij is het vooral IRC, merk je weinig van je geslacht, lichamelijke handicaps
<RawChid> Misschien dat het meespeelt dat je wat minder technisch bent, maar in principe zou dat voor het leiden ook niet nodig zijn.
<hajour> ik heb nooit eerder zoiets als dit meegemaakt eerlijk gezegd.ik was dat ik 18 was sub chef over de bar mensen in paradiso  .en ik heb daar nooit problemen gehad
<RawChid> Leuke tent ;)
<hajour> ja :)
<hajour> is wel al lang geleden.ik had die baan om me school te betalen
<hajour> ib groep was niet genoeg en ik moest me huur ook betalen en me eten enz.
<hajour> ik had er nog 2 banen bij XD.daarna heb ik alle opgezegd.omdat ik alle tijd nodig had om te leren voor me examen
<hajour> RawChid, wat houd art hier eigenlijk in?design?
<RawChid> Euh, waar zie jij art?
<RawChid> Maar ik denk design/ontwerp ja
<hajour> artwork
<hajour> moest even terugscrollen
<RawChid> Ohja,
<hajour> tja ik kan wel redelijk tekenen maar dat is op papier.ik ben inkscape nog aan het ontdekken ophet moment
<RawChid> Design ontwerp is dat ja
<hajour> ik heb wel al wat geprobeerd
<RawChid> Het artwork team maakt websites, plaatjes, achtergronden
<RawChid> Ik ben daar neit zo goed in
<RawChid> Hier wat werk van andere nederlanders http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Creatief/Home
<hajour> mooi zeg.zo goed ben ik niet hoor
<hajour> ik heb maar een half jaar grafisch lyceum gedaan.daarna weggegaan het was zo saai.bijna helemaal geen tekenen.en de rest was allemaal herhaling
<hajour> ik heb trouwens tot nu toe maar 1 keer de gelegenheid gekregen om met inkscape bezig te zijn eerlijk gezegd
<hajour> wb leoquant
<leoquant> hee
<hajour> ik moet zo nog naar de supermarkt .mijn beurt om te koken vandaag
<hajour> helemaal geen zin in
<RawChid> Luie donder
<RawChid> :P
<hajour> :)
<hajour> eigenlijk heb ik helemaal nergens zin in vandaag
<hajour> wb leoquant  :)
<leoquant> ik denk laat ik eens freenode steunen met een donatie...krijg je zo'n cloak erbij pff
<hajour> hehe
<hajour> ik krijg binnenkort lessen om me engels nog wat te verbeteren
<leoquant> hajour, doe ik mee!  (nee hoor) Wat ik heb ervaren is door mee te doen in Engelstalige channels je vanzelf je Engels verbeterd.
<leoquant> maar soms word je er moe van.....
<JanC> leoquant: welk IRC-programma gebruik je?
<leoquant> JanC veel xchat
<leoquant> soms weechat/irssi
<JanC> ik zie namelijk dat je pas inlogt op nickserv nadat je kanalen "joint"
<JanC> als je je nickserv wachtwoord gebruikt als IRC-server wachtwoord heb je dat probleem niet
<leoquant> JanC hoe kan je dat zien?
<JanC> * leoquant (~leoquant@ip120-108-210-87.adsl2.static.versatel.nl) is binnengekomen bij #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<JanC> * leoquant heeft verlaten (Changing host)
<JanC> * leoquant (~leoquant@pdpc/supporter/active/leoquant) is binnengekomen bij
<leoquant> yep idd
<leoquant> moment JanC
<hajour> tja maar als ik elke keer bepaalde dingen moet vertalen is ook geen doen
<leoquant> JanC dat werkte niet echt
<leoquant> ik denk dat freenode mijn cloak aanpaste, wat ik dus niet wil
<leoquant> krijg op #freenode niet veel hulp tot nu toe
<hajour> hai johanvd
<JanC> leoquant: je kan een "dubbele cloak" hebben ook
<leoquant> die heb ik aangevraagd JanC
<leoquant> (~leoquant@ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.active.leoquant) is de bedoeling
<leoquant> JanC, men is bezig, maar het toestemming nodig voor cloak changes
<leoquant> het-heeft
<leoquant> van de GC 's lees ik net
<Gotiniens> het lijkt goed te gaan
<Gotiniens> ook als je je client afsluit?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-14
<hajour> hai all
<hajour> voor wie er nog is dan
<RawChid> Goede morgen
<RawChid> Goede middag
<leoquant> RawChid, hi
<RawChid> Ik zat te denken over de wiki workshop.
<RawChid> Eigenlijk lijkt het me veel makkelijker om een goede pagina met instructies en tips hiervoor te hebben. Zodat mensen die later ook kunnen bekijken.
<leoquant> Lijkt me prima
<leoquant> maar die workshops hou ik er in
<leoquant> er is natuurlijk een verband tussen de workshops en de nederlandstalige docu
<leoquant> dat laten we niet liggen
<leoquant> -diner-
<RawChid> Ja, misschien een artikel/tutorial ter ondersteuning en een interactieve sessie om het te doorlopen ofzo
<RawChid> Maar diner is een goed punt. Later :)
<leoquant> RawChid, er is 1 heeel belangrijk punt, dat is of "we" voorzien in een markt, of er belangstellenden zijn voor de workshops.
 * UndiFineD word mogelijk wiki admin
<leoquant> Daarom lijkt mij promotie van mwanzo en onze ideeen prioriteit te hebben, nietwaar? kijk straks staat er iets subliems op papier waar niemand op of komt
<UndiFineD> \o/
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> of=af
<leoquant> Dus het attenderen op/promotie/"reclame"maken/mensen enthousiasmeren heeft nu echt prioriteit
<leoquant> we zijn een relatief kleine community, dus een workshop met 10 belangstellenden zou ik al geweldig vinden, van daar uit kunnen we dingen verder uitbouwen.
<UndiFineD> moet ik een en ander vermelden op de UBT meeting vannacht ?
<leoquant> UndiFineD, wat?
<UndiFineD> moet ik dingen doorgeven?
<UndiFineD> als een soort koppelwerking
<leoquant> liever niet
<leoquant> we zijn nog nauwlijks gestart
<leoquant> maar hebben ook geen valse start gemaakt
<leoquant> dit initiatief is voor onze loCo
<UndiFineD> nu ja, misschien een intentie van samenwerking ? het is maar een idee
<leoquant> we moeten eerst (nogmaals) zien of we in een behoefte voorzien
<UndiFineD> ik zie best vaak NL mensen daar
<leoquant> UndiFineD, hun opzet is anders, en hun achterland een bijzonder grote community
<leoquant> onze opzet is mensen activeren, kansen bieden
<leoquant> ook en vooral, dat niet iedereen zelfstandig en alleen het wiel moet uitvinden
<leoquant> obstakels wegnemen
<leoquant> zoals die vrij ingewikkelde code of conduct ondertekening
<UndiFineD> :)
<UndiFineD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-codeofconduct/+bug/683465
<leoquant> UBT heeft niets van doen met onze loCo
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> sennis heeft erg zijn best gedaan om het begrijpelijk te maken
<UndiFineD> Dat is wel de bedoeling van UBT, om internationaal op te treden
<leoquant> s=d
<leoquant> UndiFineD, engelstali
<leoquant> dat is ook een barriere
<UndiFineD> dus uitwisseling van kennis zou goed zijn
<UndiFineD> okkal moet dat vertaald worden
<UndiFineD> ook al
<leoquant> wanneer leden vanuit onze comm. alle stappen doorlopen komen ze misschien daar wel uit==> UBT
<leoquant> we werken in dit initiatief ook niet met mentoren
<leoquant> en ook niet met al die subgroepen
<UndiFineD> klassikaal opleiden ?
<leoquant> dat is erg afficient
<leoquant> e
<UndiFineD> :)
<leoquant> al mag iedereen aankloppen voor individuele begeleiding
<RawChid> 19:12:29 < leoquant> RawChid, er is 1 heeel belangrijk punt, dat is of "we" voorzien in een markt, of er  belangstellenden zijn voor de workshops.
<RawChid> Dat is zeker een heel goed punt waar ik ook al vanaf het begin mee zit .
<leoquant> UndiFineD, maar alles1 keer uitleggen aan meerdere leden is logisch ook
<leoquant> RawChid, jouw punt ook
<leoquant> je legde dat uit prima uit op het forum
<leoquant> pff prima uit
<RawChid> Ik snap wat je bedoelt :)
<RawChid> Wat is UBT eigenlijk?
<leoquant> hoe maken we dit kenbaar aan de community
<leoquant> ubuntu beginners team
<leoquant> zijn helemaal geen beginners
<leoquant> zijn juist erg ervaren ubuntu liefhebbers
<UndiFineD> ik snap jullie gedachte, en ik snap ook waarom UBT met mentors werk, alleen vorige week al heb ik alleen 4 nieuwe leden daar binnengehaald, met zoon snelle wisseling / nieuwe willekeurig aankomende leden, is klassiekaal lesgeven lastig, er is ook nog #ubuntu-classroom
<leoquant> ik was bij de club
<leoquant> classroom is voor de hele community
<leoquant> workshops voor onze loCo
<leoquant> er is zoveel te doen voor ubuntu-nl
<UndiFineD> en ja bij ubt komen beginnende en gevorderde gebruikers
<UndiFineD> dat kun je hier ook verwachten
<RawChid> Beginners in de community neem ik aan
<leoquant> UndiFineD, nou vooral gevorderde
<leoquant> ik was zelf ubuntu member toen ik joinde
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> de lat ligt daar hoog
<leoquant> sprake van hierarchie ook
<leoquant> masters /jedi/etc
<UndiFineD> dat is logich, bij mentors
<leoquant> UndiFineD, ubt is prachtig! echt
<leoquant> maarrrr
<leoquant> ik denk dat we binnen onze loCo leden attent moeten op dit initiatief
<leoquant> en hoe
<leoquant> en waar
<UndiFineD> ik zeg niet dat ik jullie initiatief afkeur, ik wil graag meewerken, ik hoop ooit zelf les te kunnen geven in -classroom en in zaaltjes
<leoquant> dus als jullie daar opvattingen over hebben
<UndiFineD> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UndiFineD
<RawChid> Eens leoquant
<leoquant> UndiFineD,  ik wil alleen dat je beide dingen/iniatieven uit elkaar houdt.
<leoquant> UndiFineD,  je bent zeer welkom in de club
<UndiFineD> maar ik denk ook, dat het misschien handig is, on de nederlanders die daar binnenkomen, ook te wijzen op dit initiatief, het moet wel hun eigen keuze zijn op wat ze kunnen / willen
<leoquant> waarom zou je iemand die internationaal wil bijdragen wijzen op loCo initiatieven?
<RawChid> Misschien wisten ze niet dat er ook een club nederlandstaligen is
<UndiFineD> precies :)
<leoquant> mijn initiatief komt voort uit de oproep van sense
<RawChid> Ik zou niet weten waarom je het niet zou vertellen, is een kleine moeite..
<leoquant> maargoe
<leoquant> phrea en andere nl ers zijn zeeeer welkom hier
<leoquant> (uiteraard)
<leoquant> we zijn zo open als de hemel en hel
<leoquant> misschien zou het goed zijn ze te benaderen idd
<leoquant> maar prioriteit/kern blijft hebben we een "markt" is er behoefte aan
<leoquant> bug nr 1 in dit project
<leoquant> de racties zijn positief
<leoquant> 19 leden etc
<RawChid> mja, ik ben sceptisch over leden van een launchpad team
<leoquant> RawChid, omdat je ze hier niet ziet?
<RawChid> Niet alleen bij dit team, maar in het algemeen.
<leoquant> ja er zijn altijd kartrekkers/ondersteuners
<RawChid> Iemand zegt: "Hee, ik wil jullie helpen", paar minuten later is ie lid van het LP team.
<UndiFineD> was even mijn dochters naar bed aan het sturen :)
<leoquant> oki
<RawChid> Sommigen heb ik maanden niets van vernomen.
<leoquant> RawChid,  dan moeten we naar moderated
<RawChid> Het maakt mij niet zoveel uit, maar de getallen zeggen mij daarom niet zo veel.
<leoquant> klopt
<RawChid> Vertaalteam bijv. heb je veel mensen die af en toe helpen.
<leoquant> het zegt iets, tegelijk heel weinig
<leoquant> RawChid, yep
<leoquant> als je ideeen hebt over "ons" kernpunt" hoor ik het graag
<RawChid> Misschien kun je het beter vergelijken met mensen die ge-aboneerd zijn op een mailinglijst.
<RawChid> Veel volgens het door te lezen, en reageren soms. En vaak is er een groep die actief bijdraagt.
<leoquant> mwanzo mailinglist is 90 % geab.
<RawChid> Dit is gewoon mijn beeld he, ik bedoel het niet positief of negatief
<leoquant> nop
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> we zijn net begonnen, nietwaar
<leoquant> als het niet lukt, neem ik de verantwoording hoor. haha
<leoquant> door het slijk
<RawChid> lol
<RawChid> Gaat voorlopig wel goed toch.
<leoquant> de hangman
<leoquant> jahoor
<leoquant> positief blijven
<leoquant> verder vind ik het een leuke groep lui zo
<leoquant> ( of the record)
<RawChid> Oei, dat staat gelogd!
<RawChid> :P
<leoquant> damn
<leoquant> :(
<leoquant> ik spreek je nog master in opleiding, please kom met ideeen en kritiek
<leoquant> at all times
<leoquant> ツ latersz
<UndiFineD> ja het aantal mensen op een LP team zegt niet veel, als 25% opkomt bij een meeting knijp ik in mn handjes
<RawChid> UndiFineD, php ervaring zag ik, zin om te helpen met het nieuwe forum thema? :P
<leoquant> (laatste opmerking: aantallen zijn ook niet helemaal zonder betekenis)
<leoquant> dag allen!
<RawChid> Precies, 10 of 10000 is wel een verschil :P
<UndiFineD> ja ok
<UndiFineD> hmmm php
<UndiFineD> ik ga eerst nog even voor een ververs cursus
<UndiFineD> die begint binnenkort
<UndiFineD> ik ben een beetje roestig
<RawChid> Ah
<RawChid> Sure
<RawChid> Kijk maar. Ik dacht er toevallig aan, omdat daar nog werk TODO is.
<UndiFineD> als in, te veel oude php kennis, en te weinig het nieuwe
<RawChid> Wat voor cursus ga je precies doen als ik vragen mag.
<RawChid> Er is de laatste jaren best veel veranderd in php wereld.
<UndiFineD> tenach gaat er een houden in ubt
<RawChid> Ah, meer info? (ben benieuwd)
<UndiFineD> was ik mis is classes kennis met betrekking tot de nieuwe namespaces
<RawChid> namespaces?
<UndiFineD> http://forum.phillw.net/viewforum.php?f=21
<RawChid> Thnx
<UndiFineD> php kan nu ook -- org::app::core::query::memcached::mssql
<UndiFineD> bij wijze van spreken
<RawChid> Ah nice
<RawChid> Ik wist niet dat php dat al kon
<UndiFineD> dat soort nieuwe zaken heb ik nog te weinig kaas van gegeten
<UndiFineD> mag ik de wiki bijwerken om wat fouten te verbeteren ?
<RawChid> Dat mag altijd.
<Gotiniens> RawChid, ik heb de meeste van je opmerkingen over de factoids aangenomen
<RawChid> Vet
<RawChid> Hey!
<RawChid> Wie is dit? http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/undifined
<RawChid> :P
<UndiFineD> heh
<UndiFineD> lijkt me goed toch ?
<RawChid> Ja hoor, is vooral vrij leeg
<UndiFineD> of wil je dat ik dat ook nog onderhoud naast http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UndiFineD
<RawChid> Ik heb niets te willen :P
<RawChid> Maar opzich, je zou hier een linkje kunnen plaatsen naar die andere pagina die je bijhoudt
<RawChid> Dubbel bijhouden is ook weer zoiets.
<Gotiniens> heej, de eerste workshop staat nog niet in de ubuntu-nl kalender
<UndiFineD> "U hebt geen toestemming deze pagina te bewerken."
<RawChid> oi
<RawChid> @!#$*( rechten
<RawChid> cees kan dit voor je wijzigen
<RawChid> Ik heb geen rechten om rechten te geven :(
<RawChid> Ik kan wel die pagina maken
<UndiFineD> nou gewoon chmod 755 is ok hoor
<RawChid> lol
<RawChid> Gotiniens: doe jij nu iets ?
<Gotiniens> nee
<RawChid> Je hebt em locked
<Gotiniens> ja
<Gotiniens> ik heb zitten spelen met de templates die je daar krijgt, maar heb niet opgeslagen
<Gotiniens> nu staat er iets op
<RawChid> UndiFineD: ik heb die link op die pagina gezet. Nu heb je iets.
<RawChid> Je kunt cees een PM sturen om te vragen of ie je rechten wilt geven om je homepage aan te passen als je witl...
<Gotiniens> is dat nu mijn schuld?
<RawChid> Dit probleem wordt aan gewerkt overigens.
<RawChid> Nee Gotiniens
<Gotiniens> trouwens, die templates als je zon template kiest gebeurt er niks
<Gotiniens> ik had verwacht dat er dan al kopjes ofzo zouden staan
<UndiFineD> dank RawChid
<RawChid> np UndiFineD
<RawChid> Welke template koos je dan Gotiniens ?
<Gotiniens> heb meerdere geprobeerd
<RawChid> NOem er eens 1, misschien is het een lege templatE?
<RawChid> Die zelf gemaakte templates?
<Gotiniens> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/blaat?action=edit&template=community/Vertaalteam/MeetingTemplate
<RawChid> Bij proeflezing zie ik een template voor een meeting...
<Gotiniens> bij proeflezing zie ik niks....
<Gotiniens> rechten weer?
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Vertaalteam/MeetingTemplate  om precies te zijn
<RawChid> Apart, bij die template pagina zie je wel wat? (een lege meeting)
<Gotiniens> ja dan zie ik wel wat
<RawChid> Rechten zou niet uit moeten maken, maar ik kan helaas niet zien wat de instellingen zijn
<RawChid> Volgens mij heb je dezelfde als ik..
<RawChid> Dat je ook paginaś buiten /community kunt bewerken zeg maar..
<Gotiniens> volgens mij wel ja
<Gotiniens> maar ook onder community zie ik geen resultaat van de templates
<RawChid> Ik weet het zo niet, ben ff weg.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-15
<hajour> hai
<RawChid> Goede morgen
<hajour> ik was net in de verkeerde channel
 * hajour verstopt zich
<hajour> even een half uur niet zoveel doen voor ik ga slapen.
<hajour> RawChid, ik vroeg me af.wat ik kon doen hier op mwanzo
<hajour> het is nu nog even gekkenhuis.maar dat gaat zodirect ook wel minder worden als het project eenmaal op de rails is
<hajour> ik heb een idee voor een site
<hajour> en ik wou weten wat jullie ervan vonden
<hajour> ik sta expres even op afwezig anders word ik elke keer gepingd.en ik vind het wel genoeg nu na 25 en half uur
<hajour> hai kiwinote
<kiwinote> morgen allemaal
<hajour> mm ja nacht nog voor mij
<leoquant> hi martend , welkom
<martend> hi hi :)
<martend> na een tijdje druk te zijn geweest, heb ik nu weer wat tijd te vullen om het nuttige met het aangename te verenigen yay! :)
<leoquant> hoe ben jij bekend geworden met het mwanzo initiatief?
<leoquant> via het forum?
<martend> yep, was gisteren aan het bladeren door het forum en toen zag ik het initiatief en sinds ik al launchpad had enzo, dacht ik, daar pas ik mooi tussen
<leoquant> top
<leoquant> ik zal je voicen, en hoop dat je het hier prettig zal vinden.
<martend> dank je, ervaring uit het verleden heeft geleerd, dat dat inderdaad het geval zal zijn.
<RawChid> Ben je al lang betrokken bij Ubuntu NL?
<martend> hmm betrokken niet heel aktief, maar ben al een poosje geregistreerd, meende in 2007, daarvoor was ik in mijn eentje met ubuntu aan het sleutelen zeg maar. Door verschillende dingen heb ik helaas niet zo actief kunnen zijn, maar altijd wel meegekeken. Nu ik zeker weet dat ik tijd kan besteden, dacht ik laat ik van passief naar actief gaan.
<RawChid> Hehe :)
<RawChid> Meekijken is ook betrokken zijn .
<leoquant> heb je een idee hoe we je talenten het beste kunnen inzetten, met andere woorden waar ben je goed in?
<RawChid> Hey, zoiets wilde ik ook net vragen!!
<RawChid> :p
<RawChid> Oei, ff weg, later
<leoquant> (ik wil martend niet afschrikken ツ )
<martend> lol
<leoquant> RawChid, later
<martend> vertalingen , irc, debugging, gebruik van terminal, aanpassen van ubuntu uiterlijk
<leoquant> dat klinkt ervaren, helemaal mooi/goed
<martend> en het installeren van Ubuntu op machines, dualboot enzv
<leoquant> een workshop over terminlgebruik zou niet verkeerd zijn imo....
<leoquant> martend, iws je irc nick ook je forum nick?
<martend> aardig wat ervaring, maar (gelukkig) niet alles wetende :)
<martend> yep, zelfde nick
<leoquant> -w
<leoquant> dank
<leoquant> nogmaals welkom ik ben even bezig met fam./huishoudelijk
<martend> en inderdaad, ik was al even aan het bladeren geslagen voor ideeen
<martend> ok laters!
<JanC> martend: voor vertalingen kan je je best inschrijven op de vertalers-mailinglijst en je daarna even voorstellen in een mailtje: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-l10n-nl
<martend> dank zal ik zeker doen!
<RawChid> En #ubuntu-nl is voor hulp :)
<hajour> hai all nog even op afwezig.
<hajour> ik had een idee om een webpage op te zetten.met daarin informatie over gewoonte s/gebruiken van alle nationaliteiten .en vroeg me af wat jullie daarvan vonden.of ik dat zal opzetten of niet
<hajour> sociale omgang dus
<hajour> en ik vraag me af wat ik hier kan doen ook voor mwanzo
<hajour> hai leoquant
<leoquant> hoi hajour
<leoquant> ben ff irssi aan het testen
<leoquant> geeft wat lawaai
<leoquant> nice
<Gotiniens> welkom martend
<hajour> hai martend
<hajour> ik moet helemaal omschakelen met die talen .als ik switch van engels naar nederlands
<martend> dank :)
 * martend heeft daar  ook last van :) blijft lastig dat "switchen"
<Gotiniens> geen last meer van
<Gotiniens> gelukkig
<hajour> iemand mijn vragen hier ook gelezen die ik eerder heb neergezet hier?
<Gotiniens> hajour, nee sorry
<Gotiniens> martend, heeft iemand van het mwanzo team al met je gesproken?
<hajour> mm jammer
<martend> ja, leoquant heb ik gesproken
 * hajour word een beetje wanhopig en wil graag weten wat haar rol hier is.en wat ze kan doen
<Gotiniens> hajour, je hebt al een mentor uit de internationale community toch?
<hajour> uhm ik was uitgenodigd om te helpen voor zover ik weet
<hajour> maar waarmee precies
<UndiFineD> Gotiniens, ja wij beiden
<Gotiniens> we zijn eigenlijk een copy van het internationale mentor programma
<hajour> en die vraag heb ik al 3 keer gesteld dus vandaar wanhopig :)
<martend> zoals ik het begrepen heb, is het team nog bezig met dingen op poten te zetten?
<Gotiniens> dus aangezien jullie al weten hoe het er aan toe gaat in de Ubuntu community zouden jullie bijv andere mensen kunnen mentorren
<Gotiniens> martend, we zijn inderdaad nog in opbouw
<hajour> :P ik heb zelf nog een mentor in het engelse team.hoe kan ik dan mentor zijn
<Gotiniens> wat ik zag zijn jullie toch bijna klaar daarmee?
<hajour> UndiFineD, word binnenkort full member
<hajour> mmm nee ik zeker niet.dat ik binnen 1 week een project op poten heb gezet zegt niks
<martend> ueh.... ik heb me bij dit team aangemeld omdat het nog in opbouw is en om hier en daar een helpende hand toe te steken en natuurlijk zelf ook nog wat opsteken van anderen
<hajour> ik heb nog best veel te leren hoor
<hajour> ik was gevraagd
<martend> samen weten we nog meer :)
<hajour> ik heb zogezegd me mentor het project ingesleept zogezegd XD
<hajour> en ik wil best hepen daar gaat het niet om
<UndiFineD> ik ga eerst for mn ubt membership, dump dan wat documenten die ik heb geschreven, en ga dan voor full ubuntu member
<hajour> maar ik ben gewoon eerlijk
<UndiFineD> niet dat ik daarna het ubt ga verlaten ofzo
<hajour> UndiFineD, daar heb je geen kans voor :P
 * hajour kijkt strak naar UndiFineD 
<UndiFineD> ohoh .. en dat moet ik horen van mijn eigen vriendin
<hajour> XD
<martend> het is de afgelopen tijd wel uitgebreider geworden.. het ubuntu-membership, mentors etc. dat was er "vroeger" nog niet
<Gotiniens> ubuntu membership is er al heel lang
<UndiFineD> dat is precies waar ik aan werkte
<UndiFineD> een document: wat maakt je een goede mentor
<Gotiniens> bbl
<martend> het is er al wel een tijdje, maar dat er ook zoveel inhoud aan gegeven wordt, zo bedoelde ik het meer,
<martend> laterss
<hajour> laters Gotiniens  en martend
<martend> ben er nog maar moet wel ff rebooten :)
<hajour> UndiFineD,  heeft het ook laten doorlezen aan een mentor
<hajour> maar goed.laat maar weten als jullie eruit zijn  wat iki kan toevoegen aan het team
<UndiFineD> martend, ik zie net je mailtje voor het vertaalteam
<UndiFineD> :D
<martend> :)
<hajour> hai ronnie
<Ronnie> hey hajour
<Ronnie> boek je nog flinke vooruitgang met je nieuwe project?
<hajour> yep
<hajour> heb 2 bijna 3 motu jongens erbij
<hajour> ik heb een doodle in vakje boven chat gezet om een datum te bepalen voor de eerste meeting
<hajour> en een open  etherpad gemaakt
<hajour> plan er al in wat besproken moet worden .en het team heeft enthousiast togevoegd
<hajour> btw met dat doodle en etherpad heeft UndiFineD  me geholpen hoor
<Ronnie> zijn beide uitstekende tools om samen te werken :D
<hajour> ja dat klopt zo kon ik kijken wat hij deed en toevoegen wat ik wilde.daarna heeft hij het nagekeken nog
<hajour> ronnie de rest hier had de indruk dat ik al geen leerling meer was volgens mij
<hajour> iedergeval een aantal
<Ronnie> Klinkt positief :)
<hajour> uhm ja maar ik heb zelf nog een mentor
<hajour> ik ben hier nog maar 17 dagen nu op ubuntu
<hajour> ik moet nog best veel leren hoor. UndiFineD  gaat zeer binnenkort voor full member
<UndiFineD> ubt member
<hajour> uhm ubt
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-16
<leoquant> hi kiwinote mag ik je lid maken van het team/ je uitnodigen?
<kiwinote> leoquant: op launchpad?
<leoquant> ja
<kiwinote> ja, dat mag
<leoquant> doe ik dat
<leoquant> done, ik zou je ook heel graag in het teamgedeelte willen hebben
<leoquant> mag ik je daar ook toevoegen?
<kiwinote> ook dat mag ;)
<leoquant> thx!
<hajour> hai kiwinote
<kiwinote> hoi
<hajour> hai all
<hajour> ik moet zo wel even naar de kerst voorstelling van de kids.ze gaan zingen buiten lekker met dit weer
<hajour> ronnie
<Ronnie> ja hajour
<hajour> ala jullie weten wat ik kan doen hier laat je het me dan even weten?
<hajour> als bedoel ik
<Ronnie> dan zullen we het zeker laten weten.
<hajour> en is er een meeting nog dit jaar?
<leoquant> hajour, na de kerst
<hajour> ok
<leoquant> volgend jaar
<Ronnie> geniet maar van je voorstelling van je dochters
<leoquant> indeed
<hajour> zal wel lukken
<hajour> eindelijk ook een doorbraak bij me project
<hajour> na 21.00 komen we terug online UndiFineD  en ik
<hajour> en leoquant ik ga nu ook spoed zetten achter die teamspeak voor jou
<hajour> tot later
<leoquant> later!
<martend> hallo hallo
<Ronnie> hallo martend. welkom
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-17
<hajour> hai all
<hajour> leoquant,  de team leden hebben voorgesteld om teamspeak ventrillo te gebruiken
<hajour> mumble dus
<hajour> RawChid,
<leoquant> hajour, is dat opensource?
<hajour> dat is voor in chat voor jou leoquant
<leoquant> ik dacht dat het ventrilo of teamspeak was, dit is een combinatie?
<hajour> http://digg.com/news/story/Mumble_An_open_source_TeamSpeak_Ventrilo_alternative
<leoquant> thx
<leoquant> moment ff lezen
<hajour> dit ws makkelijker :P
<hajour> ws=was
<hajour> hoe is dat eigenlijk in het nederlandse team?aanpassingen voor mensen met een handicap.en het niet te moeilijk maken voor beginners?
<leoquant> mumble dus, ik krijg the sourceforge pagina niet geopend
<hajour> ik heb het tegen UndiFineD  gezegd
<leoquant> hajour, daar is geen nederlandsetalige groep
<hajour> nee hier
<leoquant> binnen ubuntu-nl
<hajour> wat word er hieraan gedaan
<UndiFineD> apt-get install mumble
<hajour> ja
<leoquant> thx UndiFineD
<leoquant> hajour, binnen de loco niet veel
<leoquant> er zijn geen groepen ofzo
<hajour> ok
<leoquant> geen lotgenoten subgroepen
<hajour> beetje vreemd eigenlijk
<leoquant> tja ik check zeld accessib.
<leoquant> d=f
<leoquant> de internationale tgroep is ook niet huge
<hajour> wat is er eigenlijk al bij ubuntu nl?
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/
 * hajour gaat even lezen
<leoquant> al de dingen die onderaan staan in het schema
<leoquant> alles wat een loco doet
<leoquant> Loco
<leoquant> Server
<leoquant> Documentatie
<leoquant> IRC en Forum
<leoquant> Promotie en Artwork
<leoquant> Branches aanmaken en beheren
<leoquant> Blueprints gebruiken
<leoquant> Bugs aanmaken en oplossen
<leoquant> imho een vertaling van projecten die intern. zijn opgebouwd binnen accessib. zou geweldig zijn
<leoquant> vertalingen
<leoquant> een wiki page over je project, en hoe het te laten werken om de computer
<leoquant> m=p
<leoquant> : http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/
<leoquant> ik heb niet het overzicht hierover
<leoquant> testcees/cees wel. rawchid ook
<hajour> heb net even met UndiFineD  over gehad
<UndiFineD> leoquant, Ik zit al in het vertaal team
<UndiFineD> en het is nu vakantie :)
<leoquant> ik zou het zeker communiceren met RawChid  en testcees
<RawChid> Hallo
<RawChid> Ik zie kleurtjes
<UndiFineD> :)
<leoquant> :P
<UndiFineD> wat heb je geslikt ?
<hajour> lees maar even
<leoquant> buiten is het wit
<UndiFineD> geintjes
<RawChid> Hehe
<leoquant> hajour, go ahead we hebben de man online nu!
<hajour> van mij mag er iemand een aantal dagen meelopen zogezegd met mij.
<hajour> of langer
<leoquant> vertel
<hajour> ik ben nu gewoon even aan het hard op denken he
<hajour> ik kom bij accessibility.bij het motu team.alle mogelijke dev. chat rooms
<hajour> design
<hajour> binnenkort moet ik ook bij de translaters langs
<hajour> misschien mooi ook om te leren en/of contacten
<leoquant> bedoel van je van engels naar nederlands?
<hajour> wat daar is kan hier ook
<leoquant> normaal doe je/men de vertalingen via het launchpad project
<hajour> weet je dat ik op ubuntu-nl kwam viel ik in het diepe hier
<hajour> als ik vertelde dat ik niks van pc s wist werd er bijna niet meer tegen me gepraat
<leoquant> hmm
<hajour> dat is wat anders moet
<hajour> mensen die niet veel weten kunnen het wel leren
<hajour> en ook dat er minder word gekeken naar diploma s
<hajour> want er zijn zat mensen die wel veel kunnen maar niet of nauwelijks diploma s hebben
<leoquant> yep
<leoquant> maar ik heb een tip voor je
<hajour> hehe daar werd eerst ook tegen gesputterd in ubuntu
<leoquant> maak een wiki met:
<leoquant> 1) je ideeen
<leoquant> 2) waar je hulp bij nodig hebt
<leoquant> 3) maak die ook het dutch
<leoquant> 4) omschrijf je doel en omschrijf een termijn
<hajour> maar ik heb bewezen dat ik gelijk heb daarin.maar ook mensen die nog niks weten en hun eigen mogelijk heden niet zien.helpen om hun die te laten zien
<leoquant> 5) omschrijf je doelgroep
<hajour> prima
<leoquant> dan krijg je respons
<hajour> maar die moet wel nagekeken worden op spelfouten hoor
<leoquant> dat weet iedereen wat je doet
<leoquant> zeker doen we allemaal voor je
<leoquant> key= maak een duidelijke wiki
<hajour> ik heb nog nooit alleen een wiki gemaakt hoor
<hajour> schrijven is geen sterke kant van mij
<hajour> veel ideeen maar me schrijven
<leoquant> bij/met taal help ik je
<hajour> ok
<leoquant> misschien dat iemand je wiki kan verfraaien
<leoquant> gaat vanzelf
<hajour> hehe wat staat dat raar een teamleader die geen wiki zelf alleen kan maken :P
<leoquant> maakt niet uit
<leoquant> heb je wat aan mijn verhaal?
<hajour> ja hoor .ik heb nog een idee voor een site
<leoquant> aan mijn tips?
<hajour> ik typ niet snel
<hajour> met 1 vinger
<leoquant> :P anders ik wel ...haha
<hajour> hehe
<leoquant> 1 vinger ook
<leoquant> and it hurts
<hajour> ik schrijf het wel eerst allemaal in een open office bestand
<leoquant> ik ga nu even offline, maar begin een wiki. open office is ook goed als start
<hajour> dat wist ik leoquant  daarom wilde ik ook persee die team speak of iets dergelijks in de chat
<leoquant> ツ
 * hajour hoort heel veel
<leoquant> brrrrr
<hajour> XD
<leoquant> later hajour
<hajour> tot later leoquant
<hajour> RawChid, UndiFineD wil wel het 1 en ander vertalen voor jullie
<RawChid> Euh, ik volg het niet helemaal.
<UndiFineD> te beginnen met die bot ellende waarover ik een mailtje kreeg
<UndiFineD> :P
<UndiFineD> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Team/Irc/bot#preview
<RawChid> Ja, die bot. Je zou kunnen vertalen waar geen URL in zit. De rest moet nog naar gekeken worden.
<UndiFineD> ff lunch dingen doen voor onze dochters
<RawChid> Eetse enzo!
<hajour> hij is even het brood aan het snijden voor ze
<hajour> we bakken zelf het brood
<hajour> RawChid, leoquant wilde graag ook een vertaling van de accessibility projecten die zijn opgebouwd binnen accessibility
<leoquant> xchat piepte/blinkte nog even deze: alles in overleg hajour ....ik doelde eigenlijk op jouw project
<leoquant> ik zou zelf ook engelstalige pagina's kunnen vertalen
<leoquant> misschien doe ik dat wel
<leoquant> maar nu ga ik
<leoquant> later bye doeg
<hajour> a ok
<hajour> mm te laat
<RawChid> Hey, kan ik iet svoor je betekenen hajour ?
<hajour> ja misschien
<hajour> ik moet het even hebben erover met phillw me mentor maar ik denk dat hij het toejuicht.als de accessibility programma ook hier heen komt waar we aan werken
<hajour> RawChid, als jullie sites maken of wiki s denk dan ook aan applicatie s om kleur of letters te veranderen
<RawChid> Wat bedoel je met "ook hier heen komt"?
<hajour> i.v.m kleurenblind zijn,slechtziend
<hajour> het speechcontrol programma vertalen had leoquant het over
<RawChid> Vertalen, oke
<RawChid> Zit dat programma in Launchpad?
<hajour> ja
<hajour> via mijn site
<RawChid> Ook de strings? (tekst om te vertalen)
<hajour> ik ben de leider daarvan
<RawChid> Gimme them URL
<UndiFineD> ff teruglezen
<UndiFineD> we zijn nog niet zover om nu al te vertalen
<hajour> maar als het zover is
<RawChid> UndiFineD, jij ontwikkelt ook aan die app?
<hajour> ik had even UndiFineD  gevraagd om mee te lezenn
<UndiFineD> nee niet echt, ik help voornamelijk hajour in deze
<RawChid> Oke
<UndiFineD> het is haar eerste project
<hajour> we hebben de maker van simon listen in het team en van festifal iemand ook
<UndiFineD> en best wel belangrijk
<RawChid> Ik heb niet zoveel ervaring met de combi programmeren+launchpad vertaling. Maar ik weet bijna zeker dat het belangrijk is dat je vanaf het begin rekening houdt met vertalingen
<UndiFineD> en julius
<UndiFineD> klopt
<RawChid> Dat doen jullie al wel neem ik aan... ?
<UndiFineD> wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechControl
<RawChid> ok
<hajour> als we nederlands er meteen in willen hebben moeten we zeker 100 mensen hebben om in te spreken
<UndiFineD> m / v
<hajour> dus als e vrijwilligers kunnen vinden daarvoor
<hajour> e=we
<RawChid> Ow lol, het is zelfs gesproken vertaling haha
<RawChid> Had ik niet eens aan gedacht.
<hajour> hehe speechprogram he
<RawChid> Daar moet je denk ik ook wel duidelijke/heldere stem voor hebben
<RawChid> Ja :D
<UndiFineD> nee juist niet perse
<RawChid> ok
<UndiFineD> als alleen heldere stemmen inspreken word het niks
<UndiFineD> ik denk dat je voor iedere provincie 2 mannen en 2 vrouwen nodig hebt
<UndiFineD> streek dialect zit overal in
<RawChid> Ik zou gewoon beginnen met ABN
<UndiFineD> ookal leest men ABN
<hajour> ja ik zij 100 omdat bedahr dat zei
<hajour> mij leek het ook al enorm veel
<hajour> ik zou het geweldig vinden als we meer talen erin konden hebben meteen inplaatst van alleen engels
<hajour> ja ABN zou al heel wat zijn
<hajour> denk je dat we er mensen voor zouden kunnen vinden hier?
<hajour> RawChid, ^
<RawChid> Ik denk het wel.
<RawChid> Als het eenmaal zover is, kunnen we dit promoten. Berichten op het forum enzo.
<RawChid> Ik neem aan dat je dan tekst aanlevert, en dan mensen het ingesproken terugsturen ofzo...
<hajour> hai ronnie
<UndiFineD> daarvoor bestaat er al een project: voxforge
<UndiFineD> http://www.voxforge.org/nl
<hajour> denk je dat we ook mensen kunnen krijgen hier voor andere talen.aangezien nederland een multicultureel land is
<RawChid> Ik zou dat wellicht proberen via LoCo's van andere landen.
<hajour> ik kreeg te horen van alleen engels.vanwege dat het zoveel mensen voor nodig zijn.maar ik denk dat als we inderdaad van andere landen hulp daarin krijgen het wel mogelijk moet zijn.
<hajour> ik ga even informeren in belgische chat
<hajour> of ze er interesse in hebben
<hajour> tot later
<hajour> hai sense
<sense> hallo hajour
<Ronnie> hey hajour, UndiFineD. hoe was het optreden gisteren?
<UndiFineD> hey Ronnie , ja leuk, was gedaan door ziezus,, waarbij de kinderen zelf hun voorstelling mochten invullen met eigen ideeen
<hajour> leuk
<hajour> al heeft de school er niet aan gedacht om ook eten neer te zetten voor mijn kids.dus eten zonder chemische toevoegingen.dat was wel een teleurstelling voor ze
<hajour> Ronnie, is er wel interesse van hier om dingen  ondernemen eigenlijk?wat betreft nedederlandse chat krijg ik niet echt de indruk eerlijk gezegd
<hajour> ubuntu-nl is voor problemen op te lossen dus daar ga ik het niet tussen zetten
<Ronnie> Ik denk dat er op dit moment geen concrete doelstelling is waar we aan gaan werken, en er is ook niemand die deze concrete doelstelling gaat maken
<hajour> offtopic is alleen over het weer.maar is er een plek waar je ook dit soort dingen kan droppen als mensen zoeken voor inspreken bijv.
<hajour> wel jammer.juist door dingen om te maken op te starten orden mensen ook meer gemotiveerd om dingen te gaan ondernemen en te leren
<Ronnie> hajour: ik denk dat er geen goede nl-irc plaats is hiervoor, al zou je het in -offtopic kunnen proberen. Maar over het algemeen hanger daar wat 'lamballen' rond die niets uitvoeren
<hajour> tja dan denk ik daar dus niet alleen zo over
<Ronnie> je zou het op het nl-forum kunnen proberen. daar zitten wel een aantal actievelingen
<hajour> ok ik ga het el daar proberen.
<hajour> el=el
<hajour> wel
<Ronnie> ik heb het idee dat er ook een tekort is binnen ubuntu-nl aan personen die de kar willen en kunnen trekken
<hajour> maar ik snap nu wel waarom er bij de vorige versies geen nederlands inzat
<RawChid> Dat geloof ik ook.
<hajour> ik probeer het ook.ik vraag of er mensen willen meeerken programmeurs hier onder andere
<hajour> mee werken
<hajour> ik word gewoon weg gelachen
<RawChid> ?
<hajour> mensen om in te spreken
<hajour> kan niet word er gezegd.maar dit dan en dat dan.bla bla bla.
<hajour> en vervolgens geef ik antwoord den er word overheen gesproken
<hajour> ik zie het zo
<hajour> mensen die meedoen krijgen kennis en kunnen dat vervolgens hier weer verspreiden
<hajour> ik geef een kans om veel te leren.het  motu team helpt ons ook als we ergens niet uit komen om het op te lossen of om te verwijzen aar het verholpen kan orden
<hajour> me w werkt steeds niet pfff
<hajour> en ik heb het al een aantal keer eerder geprobeerd hier
<hajour> Ronnie, jij zit ook in het belgiesche team he?
<Ronnie> hajour: nee, in het nederlandse
<hajour> mm
<hajour> ik hoop dat de fransen toegankelijker zijn
<RawChid> Voor zover ik weet hebben belgen niet echt vertalers.
<hajour> het gaat erom dat ze teksten inspreken niet vertalen
<RawChid> Dat soort dingen hebben ze uitbesteed aan NL of FR volgens mij
<RawChid> In welke taal dan ;)
<hajour> ieder land heeft ze eigentaal dialect dus eigen tonen
<Ronnie> hajour: mensen verzamelen is een probleem waar elk nederlands team mee zit (alhoewel vertalers en documentatie het erg goed doen)
<hajour> iedergeval frans,nederlands,duits,spaans,portugees ,arabisch zou ook handig zijn ,russisch noem maar op
<RawChid> Ik zou per taal een LoCo zoeken om het via hun te laten doen.
<hajour> je hoeft der niet veel voor te kunnen alleen teksten inspreken
<Ronnie> ik heb geprobeerd een artwork team samen te stellen om het nieuwe thema voor de website te maken. zelf heb ik de helft gemaakt, en RawChid zo'n beetje de andere helft. Anderen erbij betrekken lukt gewoon niet
<hajour> voorlezen dus in een microfoon
<hajour> het is gewoon dat ik het perse open source wil houden en ook het team denkt er zo over
<RawChid> Ik zie het overigens ook terug in andere dingen (Studieverenigingen bijvoorbeeld)
<RawChid> Dat het lastig is mensen erbij te betrekken
<RawChid> IT-ers zijn in het algemeen erg lui :P
<hajour> in het engelse zeiden ze onmogelijk.dus ik begon zelf een chat eerst .starte eenm project op.en ik kreeg mensen gemotiveerd en enthousiast
<RawChid> Wat was onmogelijk
<RawChid> Dat project?
<UndiFineD> ja
<hajour> ik ben nu alle mensen aan het verzamelen die er ooit aan begonnen zijn.ik heb simon listen al festival en julius
<hajour> vedix heb ik vanochtend benaderd
<hajour> nu denken ze dat het wel mogelijk is
<hajour> ik heb nu ook toegang tot alle dev rooms van ubuntu
<hajour> dus hoezo onmogelijk
<hajour> op dit moment heb ik in 7 dagen een team van 16 mensen bij elkaar gekregen
<hajour> en er komen er meer bij
<RawChid> Klinkt goed. Nu ervoor zorgen dat de uitdaging en motivatie voor iedereen er blijft en dat jullie meter maken :D
<hajour> Ronnie, en RawChid  ik moet alleen even uitvissen welke aanpak de nederlanders nodig hebben
<hajour> elke dag vorderingen doet het hem he
<RawChid> Wat bedoel je met aanpak? Hoe je het best NL-ers kunt krijgen om tekst in te spreken?
<hajour> ik hoorde geklaag we hebben motu s nodig.nou toen ben ik gewoon de chatroom van het motu team in gegaan en hulp gevraagd
<hajour> nee om meer gemotuveerd te krijgen
<hajour> gemotiveerd
<RawChid> Voor wat?
<hajour> om te gaan ondernemen hier
<RawChid> Dat is een lastige ja...
<hajour> heb je een idee ga ervoor
<RawChid> Als je het antwoord weet houd ik mij aanbevolen :D
<leoquant> via: http://www.voxforge.org/home/submitspeech/linux/step-1
<hajour> denk niet onmogelijk  maar hoe maak ik onmogelijk mogelijk
<leoquant> heb ik al dingen ingesproken
<leoquant> : http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/software-en-configuratie/welke-software-voor-spraakherkenning-in-ubuntulinux/msg243322/#msg243322
<leoquant> : http://www.dev.voxforge.org/projects/Dutch/wiki/DutchPrompts
<hajour> leoquant,  UndiFineD  zegt dat er enorm veel echo in zit in mumble.hij zegt dat teamspeak zelf bbeter is.hij komt zo weer
<leoquant> : http://www.voxforge.org/home/downloads/speech/dutch
<hajour> hij is even koffie zetten :P
<leoquant> hajour, begrijp dat ik (bijv.) al veel tijd in deze dingen heb gestopt
<leoquant> ik kan niet alles tegelijk duh...
<hajour> btw UndiFineD zei eerst ook veel te moelijk van het project hehe
<hajour> ik weet het leoquant  ik doe me best
<hajour> ik krijg het echt wel voor elkaar
<leoquant> hajour, nogmaals maak een wiki: doel/etc. geef urls waar we kunnen inspreken
<hajour> UndiFineD,  komt je helpen
<hajour> doe ik.ik ben aan het nadenken hoe wat en  aarom enz
<leoquant> succes, en neem je tijd
<leoquant> vooral dat laatste!
<hajour> tja waarom.omdat ze zelf ook graag een goed werkende ubuntu willen hebbenm lijkt mij
<hajour> niet persoonlijk aangevoelen hoor.maar meestal als ik nederlanders hoor is het meteen van en wat leer ik ervan heb ik er wat aan.niet aan wat heeft iedereen eraan
<UndiFineD> leoquant, ?
<hajour> eet je dat door die houding een aantal goede nederlandse it ers onder andere niet hier op ubuntu-nl en oftopic komen
<leoquant> hajour, wat een somber bericht, en dat met de kerst en dit weer!
<hajour> ja maar dat zijn dingen die kunnen veranderd worden
<UndiFineD> goede voornemens ?
<hajour> wat er moet komen is een eenheids gevoel
<UndiFineD> wat kan ik voor ubuntu betekenen
<hajour> das de mijne.moet je weer mijn gedachten uitspreken UndiFineD
<hajour> :P
<leoquant> UndiFineD, JanC  gaf je gister goede raad wat betreft vertalen
<UndiFineD> oja ? net gemist denk ik
<hajour> JanC> martend: voor vertalingen kan je je best inschrijven op de vertalers-mailinglijst en je daarna even voorstellen in een mailtje: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-l10n-nl
<leoquant> UndiFineD, klopt die raad was aan martend, sorry :D
<UndiFineD> hehe
<hajour> hehe
<leoquant> maar heeft een generale betekenis ツ
<UndiFineD> ik zit daar al : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-l10n-nl/2010-December/000500.html
<hajour> maar goed dat is dus de basis wat eerst aangepakt moet worden in ubuntu nl
<RawChid> Mja
<RawChid> Het punt is denk ik ook, dat mensen die echt graag bij willen dragen zelf hun weg kunnen vinden
<hajour> geen mja RawChid  maar ja
<hajour> die gaan naar ubuntu engelse en de bedoeling is dat ze ook hier bij blijven
<hajour> net als ik eigenlijk
<hajour> engelse ben ik bezig en hier
<hajour> mja klinkt als mm ik weet het niet.ja klinkt als ja we gaan het aanpakken
<hajour> op dit moment gaan ze daarheen omdat daar projecten worden opgestart het ook mogelijk is
<hajour> daar kunnen leren
<leoquant> hajour, en UndiFineD vinden jullie mijn plan om een wiki in het nederlands op te stellen over jullie plan en wat er gedaan moet worden een slecht idee van mij?
<UndiFineD> nee zeker niet
<hajour> nee juist goed leoquant
<RawChid> hajour, ik bedoel dat ik jouw punt snap, en daar kan ik me ook wel in vinden.
<hajour> ok mooi want e gaan er gewoon voor
<RawChid> Ik ben ook maar een IRC-er.
<leoquant> ik zou het geweldig vinden om concreet te zien waar ik kan bijdragen
<leoquant> ik zou een goede wiki super vinden
<leoquant> iedereen is vol goede moed
<hajour> er zou een page moeten komen wie wat doet en aar je hem of haar kan aanspreken
<leoquant> maar mensen willen concreet bijdragen echt
<hajour> voor kan aanspreken bedoel ik
<hajour> er is te onduidelijk waar en bij ie je moet zijn
<leoquant> maak eerst iets in openoffice
<leoquant> stuur het mij op
<hajour> ok
<leoquant> kijk ik het na
<leoquant> taaldingetjes he
<leoquant> deal!
<hajour> hehe wie had dat ooit gedacht ik een wiki page opstellen :P
<leoquant> stap voor stap
<hajour> zou me leraar nederlands van vroeger eens moeten horen.die zou ze oren nietgeloven als dat verteld ord
<hajour> word
<hajour> werd
<hajour> at ook aantrekt is als er lessen gevolgd kunnen worden in oa programmeren.enz
<hajour> o en tip
<hajour> maak een chatroom aan om bijv.om met inkscape,gimp enz om te leren  gaan en hoe het te gebruiken
<hajour> en dat er daarna doorgestrooomd kan worden naar design
<hajour> het zogezegde stappen systeem
<hajour> meteen design kan sommige mensen afschrikken van oo veel te moelijk
<hajour> moeilijk
<hajour> snap je?
<leoquant> yep
<UndiFineD> hajour, heeft ook al een wiki ....
<UndiFineD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hajour
<UndiFineD> dus das een kwestie van verbeteren
<leoquant> jaja, het begin is er
<leoquant> +1 UndiFineD
<UndiFineD> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UndiFineD
<hajour> bedoelde je met dat soort meedenken leoquant ?
<leoquant> rustig uitbouwen, overleggen met elkaar
<leoquant> ik ga nu even niet denken
<leoquant> maar staren naar de sneeuw
<hajour> nee hoeft ook niet
<leoquant> als jullie het niet erg vinden
<leoquant> het is zzzzoooooooo mooi hier
<hajour> nee hoor lekker doen
<hajour> :)
<leoquant> genieten
<leoquant> later
<hajour> later leoquant
<UndiFineD> bleh sneeuw, misschien moet ik ook nog scheppen
<hajour> het design nam ik even als voorbeeld
<hajour> RawChid, even niet er tegenin gaan in ubuntu nl offtopic .kijk maar
<hajour> en nu gewoon even afwachten RawChid
<hajour> laat ze er over nadenken
<RawChid> offtopic is meer een soort babbelbox. Ik zou daar niet teveel serieuze reacties verwachten, maar nee heb je, ja kun je krijgen.
<hajour> ik heb me team ook via offtopic compleet gekregen merendeel
<RawChid> nl-offtopic?
<hajour> nee in engelse gedeelte in support mag het niet.ubuntu kom je er niet doorheen veel teveel achter elkaar
<hajour> in nederlandse werd niet gereageerd of moeilijk gedaan
<hajour> en toen was er een python leraar
<hajour> en wat ik net deed kunnen jullie ook
<hajour> JanC,  door samen lessen te volgen komt er meer verbondenheid hier
<hajour> dat is wat ik probeer te doen
<hajour> verbondenheid zorgt voor meer initiatieven
<hajour> o en rawchid en JanC  als er meer van dit soort dingen komen .zal je zien dat het hier ook actiever word
<hajour> leoquant, we zijn naar een betere oplossing aan het zoeken voor de teamspeak.waarschijnlijk zal het via een andere server moeten gaan.het is wel iets wat ik ga aankaarten bij het accessibility team
<hajour> o en leoquant sinds vanmidag hebben jullie als commandoline lukt het event aan te melden een python leraar op ubuntu-nl
<hajour> ronnie ^^
<Ronnie> hajour: ik las het op het forum ja.
<hajour> het is net hoe je het aanpakt
<hajour> doordat mensen samen les nemen in 1 chat.krijg je meer verbondenheid.mensen gaan elkaar op een andere manier leren kennen.vandaar uit komen vanzelf meer initiatieven.
<hajour> en krijg je een meer levendiger ubuntu-nl
<hajour> ronnie jij doet toch design?
<hajour> het kan ook later hoor ronnie als je het nu druk hebt
<hajour> ga ik nog even leren.:)
<Ronnie> zit tegelijkertijd in een andere chat
<hajour> dacht ik wel
<Ronnie> tja, wat zal ik daarvan zeggen. Ik ben er zo af en toe mee bezig en vind het ook wel belangrijk als iets er goed uitziet, maar mijn passie en skills zijn niet design
<hajour> ping me anders maar als je tijd hebt oke :)
<hajour> alleen vanaf 23.00 tot ongeveer 1.00 heb ik vergadering
<Ronnie> hajour: ik heb 'altijd' en 'nooit' tijd. Ben altijd wel bezig, maar de meeste taken kan ik ook zo opschuiven
<hajour> ja maar ik weet niet waar je mee bezig bent.dus hou ik er gewoon rekening mee dat het even niet kan uitkomen op dit moment
<hajour> :( ik wilde net leoquant doorgeven van de vergadering
<Ronnie> hajour: waarover wil je mij spreken?
<hajour> ha je terug gelezen wat ik hier neergezet had in chat?
<hajour> had
<hajour> me d en w blijven af en toe hangen
<Ronnie> het grootste deel is nog helder in mijn hoofd
<hajour> ok
<UndiFineD> jij gelukkig wezen
<hajour> en wat vond je ervan wat ik er had neergezet?
<UndiFineD> ik moet zeitgeist erop nakijken wat ik gedaan heb
<hajour> ik bedoel ik hoop dat je er wat aan hebt ronnie
<hajour> hai johanvd
<Ronnie> """doordat mensen samen les nemen in 1 chat.krijg je meer verbondenheid.mensen gaan elkaar op een andere manier leren kennen.vandaar uit komen vanzelf meer initiatieven.""" Daar ben ik het helemaal mee eens, maar de moeite zit hem in mensen interreseren voor die chat/python-les
<hajour> nee hoor
<hajour> ik had het eerder al opgevangen hier
<hajour> doordat ik heel veel mee lees op chat
<hajour> als je dat hoort spring je erop in
<hajour> o he ... wil je dat leren.
<hajour> we hebben een python klas
<hajour> en meestal gaan ze erop in
<hajour> wel erbij vermelden dat het nederlands is.wat best aardig wat mensen eerder over de drempel zal halen het te doen uit hunzelf
<hajour> door mensen meteen door te sturen zal er minder activiteit blijven
<hajour> daarbij leren mensen meestal makkelijker in eigen taal
<Ronnie> dat klopt zeker
<Ronnie> dat ben ik zelf ook tegen gekomen toen ik begon met pytohn
<hajour> met projecten kan er altijd wel samen gewerkt worden tussen e landen
<hajour> en dat terwijl er hier al iemand rondliep die er uitermate geschikt voor was
<hajour> commandline begon al in chat inprincipe met lesgeven met uitleggen
<hajour> de kunst is die eruit te pikken en te motiveren om het te doen
<hajour> zo ben ik ook aan een programmeur gekomen.die zei ik moet nog heel veel leren.hij zat in het team.en hij blijkt hartstikke slim te zijn.problemen op te lossen
<Ronnie> en blijven motiveren, niet dat hij er na één les mee ophoudt, dat zou zonde zijn. Maar als de opkomst minimaal is, dat is het moelijk om iemand blijven te motiveren
<hajour> en prima leiding te kunnen geven onder de programmeurs
<Ronnie> ja, om leiding te kunnen geven, hoef je zelf ook weinig te kunnen programmeren (laast stond daar nog een artikel over op webwereld)
<UndiFineD> Ronnie, zelfs al zou iedereen die les krijgt daarna les geven aan 2 personen, heb je toch continuiteit
<hajour> hij kan beide
<hajour> en beide dat zie je niet vaak
<hajour> hij moest eerst aangemoedigd worden om zekerder van zichzelf te worden.
<hajour> maar toen kwam er ook iets uit nou dat is niet te geloven
<hajour> en enthousiasme steekt aan
<hajour> er is al meer animo voor lessen hoor .in chat waren er vanmiddag al 2 .maar s avonds zijn er meestal nog meer
<hajour> 2 is zonder mij erbij geteld
<Ronnie> ik het begin als teamleider van het nl-artwork team was ik ook erg enthausiast, maar de uren die ik erin gestopt heb, is niet veel uitgekomen. Of het aan mij heeft gelegen, of er gewoon totaal geen animo voor is, weet ik nog steeds niet, maar het komt niet van de grond. Nu ik mijn motivatie kwijt ben, is het hele project helemaal stil gaan liggen
<hajour> op het werk.he ik acht dat je nog geen  python kon.nou dat heb ik op ubuntu-nl geleerd.kost dat dan niks .nee het kost niks.we helpen elkaar door kennis te delen.o kan ik gratis ubuntu krijgen en wat is dat preies enz
<UndiFineD> Ronnie, er zijn niet veel ICTers die graag grafisch werken, artwork vind je vaak op ander plaatsen, devianart ?
<Ronnie> ik begin nu mijn weg te vinden in het loco-team, waar i kzo nu en dan bezig ben met de loco.ubuntu.com website
<hajour> ronnie er is interesse voor design maar ze vinden het lastig om inksape bijv. te leren.begin daar eerst mee .hat kannal voor lessen.leren omgaan met inksape /gimp enz
<UndiFineD> maar dat wil niet zeggen dat die mensen niet hierheen te bewegen zijn
<hajour> dan stromen er vanzel mensen door naar design
<hajour> vanzelf
<hajour> niet alle maar wel een aantal
<Ronnie> hajour: dan zal ik eerst iemand moeten vinden die kan werken met inkscape, en hierover ook een les wil geven. zelf kan ik er absoluut niet mee werken
<hajour> design is voor mensen vaak een drempel omdat ze bang zijn dat het te moelijk is of degelijke.of dat ze niet goed genoeg zijn
 * UndiFineD is evil ... tekenprogrammas voor de dochters .. inkscape, mypaint, gimp
<hajour> lol
<Ronnie> lol
<Ronnie> toch zijn het zeker wel nuttige tips die je geeft, maar mijn interesse is op dit moment 0. Ik hoop dat ik een vervanger kan vinden, en zelf meer op webdevelopment kan richten
<hajour> Ronnie,  die heb je in hat echt hier op ubuntu nl
<hajour> chat
<hajour> ik wil ze wel doorsturen hoor
<hajour> naar je dat je ze zoekt.
<hajour> mensen zoeken en motiveren is mijn skill
<hajour> ik weet nu hoe hier
<Ronnie> mochten er mensen interesse hebben in het runnen van het nl-artwork team, dan mag je ze deze richting in sturen
<hajour> ik zal eens rondvragen.
<Ronnie> dank je
<hajour> maar eerst beginnen diegene te vinden die dat inksape goed kon
<hajour> niet meteen te hoog
<hajour> ze zijn niet allemaal zo als mij :P
<hajour> zoals wiki page bedoel je onder andere ronnie?
<Ronnie> wiki page?
<hajour> webdevelopment
<Ronnie> ja/nee. ik achterkant/logica va nde website
<Ronnie> bij loco.ubuntu.com ben ik nu bezig met het maken van een google maps, waar alle events op komen te staan
<UndiFineD> is maps inmiddels alweer api toegankelijk ?
<hajour> mm oke houd dat ook in de appliatie s o.a.?
<Ronnie> UndiFineD: maps v3 is er al een hele tijd
<UndiFineD> nou, omdat LP het niet meer kon gebruiken
<Ronnie> applicaties kan ook nog leuk zijn, maar is toch anders dan web
<UndiFineD> of waren ubuntu te lokatie oriented
<Ronnie> UndiFineD: LP heeft HTTPS nodig, en daarvoor is een licentie nodig. volgens mij was de licentie verlopen
<UndiFineD> aah
<Ronnie> en de licentie voor maps v2 kon volgens mij niet vernieuwd worden
<Ronnie> ik heb even gekeken naar de code van launchpad om daar die map te maken, maar ik werd niet wijs van de LP code
<Ronnie> ik heb nog nooit met ZOPE gewerkt
<Ronnie> bovendien is testen, zonder licentie key erg lastig
<hajour> ik ben geïnteresseerd daarin wat je verteld .en vraag me af wat het precies inhoud webdevelopment
<Ronnie> hajour: het verschil kan ik niet precies beschrijven, het is op dit moment bij mij vooral het gevoel
<hajour> ik begrijp dat het dus programmeren is ?
<Ronnie> ja
<hajour> ik hoop dat je het niet te lastig vind :)dat ik dit soort dingen vraag:)
<Ronnie> nee hoor ;)
<UndiFineD> ik riep al jaren geleden dat web applicaties belangrijker worden dan het besturingsysteem zelf
<hajour> ik probeer er een idee van te krijgen wat het preies inhoud
<Ronnie> en mocht dat zo zijn, dan heeft dat meer met mezelf te maken, dan met jou
<hajour> precies bedoel ik
<UndiFineD> maar ik kom nu toch situaties tegen die de kracht van het OS nodig hebben
<hajour> ok ik snap wel je frustratie en teleurstelling .
<hajour> hoe lang ben je er al mee bezig met design hier?
<Ronnie> goede vraag
<Ronnie> ik denk sinds eind 2008
<hajour> jee
<UndiFineD> das al een hele lange tijd
<hajour> ok ik ga me best doen
<hajour> waar werk jij normaal mee met design?
<hajour> welk tekenprogramma
<Ronnie> ow, eind 2009
<Ronnie> meestal GIMP
<hajour> ok
<Ronnie> heel soms srcibus of inkscape
<Ronnie> maar vind de uasbility van deze programma's niet geweldig
<hajour> zou je daar een ursus voor op kunnen zetten om daarmee om te gaan?
<hajour> gewoon een korte cursus
<Ronnie> pas nog een dscussie gehad met de devs van scribus. Paar nuttige tips gegevens, schenen ze er zelf al mee bezig te zijn
<hajour>  van 10 lessen ofzo
<hajour> voor beginners
<Ronnie> hajour: nee, dat gaat me niet lukken. er zijn maar ongeveer 5 opties in gimp die ik ken (selecteren, knippen, plakken en lagen)
<hajour> beginners kunnen ook soms heel goed worden.onderschat wilskracht en enthousiasme niet
<hajour> maak je er 5 van
<hajour> geef ze huiswerk op
<hajour> mogelijk dat je zo wel eens tegen een mogelijk vervanger aan zou kunnen lopen ook
<Ronnie> hajour: nee, dat gaat me echt niet lukken (mentaal ook niet)
<hajour> mm ok
<Ronnie> leendert van het forum die zou het misschien wel kunnen
<hajour> dan ga ik voor je op zoek
<Ronnie> die zit ook op het GIMP forum
<hajour> nou gewoon vragen of hij dat wil dooen
<Ronnie> en maakt veel erg goede creaties in de creatief wiki
<Ronnie> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Creatief/Inzendingen
<hajour> nice
<hajour> he ronnie ik moet me voorbereiiden ook op de vergadering.de eerste official maar ik zou later graag nog eens wat meer horen over dat webdevelopment
<hajour> als dat kan
<Ronnie> oke, succes met de vergadering
<hajour> knikkende knieeen brrr
<hajour> thanks hehe
<Ronnie> testcase: waarom niet gewoon cees?
<testcase> Ronnie, op verzoek van de irc council, "klinkt" (in het Engels) als testis :(
<Ronnie> ja, daarom geen testcees, maar waarom niet gewoon cees?
<cees> ja, dat kan ook, maar het gebruiken van een nickname anders dan je eigen naam is niet ongebruikelijk toch?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-18
<leoquant> JanC ping
<leoquant> ik heb een vraag over deze howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XChatHowto
<leoquant> (misschien iemand anders) Edit Server : If you have registered, you may place your nickserv password in the Nickserv password block to allow automated password entry on log on.
<leoquant> verder op in dezelfde wiki: Select a server and click edit. : Nickserv password: Don't use this field on freenode.
<leoquant> vind ik verwarrend
<leoquant> (omdat je me laatst de tip gaf enkel via de server(pass)  te joinen via freenode)
<JanC> leoquant: bij Freenode kan je het dus ook als server-wachtwoord opgeven, wat als voordeel heeft dat je altijd geïdentificeerd bent vóór je kanalen binnen gaat, terwijl bij nickserv wachtwoord je niet zeker weet of nickserv dat verwerkt heeft voor je kanalen binnen gaat
<JanC> bij sommige netwerken werkt dat echter niet, en moet je dus nickserv wachtwoord gebruiken
<leoquant> JanC is er geen tijd in te stellen dat ident. eerst plaats vindt en dan het joinen?
<leoquant> bedankt voor je antwoord trouwens
<JanC> die "msg nickserv identify ..." wordt voor de "join ..." verstuurd vziw, maar er wordt niet gewacht op de reply
<JanC> mogelijk duurt het ook even voor die identificatie/cloak bij alle servers bekend is, duno
<leoquant> het gaat inderdaad bij weechat en irssi ook soms fout bij/met autojoin, vandaar die ik bij die clients niet heb (autojoin)
<leoquant> ok, ik ga eens kijken of ik mijn server wachtwoord nog ergens heb, bedankt
<cees> Bedankt voor het antwoord. Dit is ook zoals beschreven in onze wiki  http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/WerkenMetIRC#HoekomikopIRC.3F
<cees> quote: Als de bijnaam is geregistreerd kan het wachtwoord in het veld "serverwachtwoord" worden ingetypt
<hajour> hai commandoline  welcome
<commandoline> bedankt :)
<Ronnie> hey commandoline
<RawChid> Goede middag
<Ronnie> ik las op het forum dat jij python lessen wil gaan geven. Super!
<hajour> is het nog gelukt commandoline ?met dat inschrijven van lesgeven?
<commandoline> hajour: Ik zag je inschrijving al staan op de wiki
<commandoline> ja dus
<hajour> yep Ronnie . commandoline  was er eigenlijk al mee bezig in de chat
<commandoline> hajour: Dat was gewoon ondersteuning, dit moet wat georganiseerder...
<hajour> waarschijlijk heeft leoquant dat voor me gedaan hehe.ik heb gister uren bezig geweest met een voorbereiding van een meeting die ruim 2 uur heeft geduurd
<hajour> lukt je wel commandoline
<hajour> ik heb zo n hekel aan bureaucratie
<hajour> ik heb er 1 in het team.die blijft je verrassen .maakt buiten het team al in ze eentje een programma als backup als het eerste niet werkt.word er gezegd dat dat niet mag grrr.want dat zou hem kunnen uitsluiten van het motu team.en ik vind juist dat het vaardigheden heeft juist voor het motu team
<hajour> dus ben ik er tegen in  gegaan
<commandoline> ok
 * hajour is de winnaar omdat ze heeft gewezen op waar ubuntu voor staat
<hajour> die gene is een echte slimme jongen.leert enorm snel.volgens mij heeft hij geen hersens maar een pc in ze hoofd
<hajour> XD
 * hajour is al blij als ze python zal leren
<hajour> btw al gedacht om op eens te polsen in chat of er animo is ook voor andere soorten programmering?en of er iemand is die daar les in zou willen geven?
<hajour> en hebben jullie er ook aan gedacht dat veel mensen niet of nauwelijks het forum lezen
<commandoline> hajour: Nee, maar eigenlijk staat dat er los van. En verder, als je eenmaal een programmeertaal kent, kun je makkelijk een andere erbij leren.
<hajour> dat het het beste werkt om als je het hoort in chat mensen erop te wijzen dat die mogelijkheid er is
<RawChid> Leuk dat je een Python workshop wilt geven commandoline
<hajour> ja vind ik ook
<RawChid> Als je hulp met iets nodig hebt horen we het wel. (hoewel ik inhoudelijk denk ik weinig kan bijdragen :)
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/initiatief
<commandoline> daar staat dat als de datum eenmaal vaststaat, het aangekondigt kan worden via dus het forum en de planet. IRC zullen we zelf moeten doen denk ik.
<hajour> er was wel les ook in het engelse gedeelte maar de taal blijft vaak wel een barrière
<commandoline> hajour: Klopt, er is daar momenteel ook een Pythoncursus bezig dacht ik.
<RawChid> Nice
<RawChid> Kun je die gewoon gebruiken?
<RawChid> :P
<hajour> klopt de python leraar heb ik in me team.maar de taal he
<hajour> aan wie was de vraag RawChid ?
<commandoline> aan mij neem ik aan, of ik die tutorial niet kon gebruiken bij de voorbereiding
<RawChid> Precies
<commandoline> en ik denk van wel :)
<RawChid> Hoef je het wiel niet nog en keer uit te vinden :)
<commandoline> ja, ik zal er eens even naar kijken
<hajour> als je info wil en engels geen probleem is.kan ik pedro3005 wel vragen het 1 en ander aan info of dergelijke te geven aan je commandoline
<leoquant> daar staat dat als de datum eenmaal vaststaat, het aangekondigt kan worden via dus het forum en de planet. IRC zullen we zelf moeten doen denk ik.
<leoquant> commandoline, ie reclame wordt ook voor je gedaan
<leoquant> ook op IRC
<commandoline> leoquant: geweldig, wat een service :)
<leoquant> via ubuntu-nl ik wil daar de ops nog eens over spreken
<commandoline> hajour: Over die info, graag.
 * hajour bedankt degene wie haar alvast heeft ingeschreven voor de python lessen
<leoquant> dat soort service hoort erbij vind ik
<hajour> ik zie pedro3005 vanavond wel denk ik
<leoquant> als je iets neerzet moet het bekkend worden via alle kanalen
<leoquant> -k
<leoquant> ps en uiteraard welkom hier commandoline ツ
<hajour> al zal ik nadat ik python heb geleerd weinig nog kunnen volgen in het team vrees ik.met die science taal daar
<hajour> maar maakt niet uit.beginnen bij het begin he
 * commandoline is begonnen de logs van de Pythoncursus in ubuntu-classroom eens door te nemen
<commandoline> hmm, die gaan wel direct erg de details in... Niet wat ik in gedachten had.
<UndiFineD> commandoline, zou leuk zijn als je dat kon uitbreiden, de python cursus door pedro is wel aardig, maar niet genoeg om gnome applicaties te bouwen
<RawChid> Het is een cursus voor beginners toch...
<commandoline> klopt
<UndiFineD> misschien een aanvullende quickly dingus
<UndiFineD> #quickly
<RawChid> Je kunt later dan alsnog een cursus GnomeApps bouwen doen...
<commandoline> Ja, er is maar één probleem, ik werk met Qt :P
<UndiFineD> dan doe je dat met Qt ...
<commandoline> Dat wil ik wel overwegen, maar goed, eerst maar eens de basis...
<commandoline> Ik overweeg trouwens wel om er zoiets achteraan te doen, kennis van 'een GUI toolkit' is toch wel handig als je wilt meedoen met een open source project, en dat is toch een beetje het doel van die cursus lijkt me.
<hajour> :)
<Ronnie> misschien wil ik erna nog wel een keer een lesje of 3 besteden aan Django (python web)
<hajour> a mooi
<RawChid> Een lesje of 3 ook gelijk, toe maar ;P
<hajour> hehe kijk zo gaat het dus.1 begint.en dan gaat het vanzelf.
<RawChid> :)
<commandoline> Ronnie: Ik zou iig ook van de partij zijn, ik heb python alleen 'om het eens te doen' gebruikt i.c.m. een webserver.
<RawChid> commandoline: was jij trouwens ook bezig met dat BAWP?
<hajour> als het na de lessen van commandoline word gegeven dan wil ik ook wel
<RawChid> Bouwen zonder programmeren ofzo...
<commandoline> RawChid: Dat klopt, maar sinds leendert daarmee gestopt is heb ik er ook niet veel meer aan gedaan.
<RawChid> Oke
<commandoline> maar grappig dat je het net vandaag noemt, ik heb er nl. net nog wat mee zitten spelen :)
<RawChid> Ja, het schoot me ineens te binnen. Ik had jullie nog een beetje gevolgd destijds.
<hajour> wb commandoline
<commandoline> hajour: Ik heb een mailtje gekregen van Pedro
<hajour> ok mooi :)
<hajour> mm blijkt mijn head development geen leider te hebben :( ik ben nu aan het proberen dat zo snel mogelijk te regelen nu
<hajour> mmm mentor
<hajour> niemand die erop heeft gelet.tja ik kan geen mentor zijn want ik ben zelf nog een padawan
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2010-12-19
<hajour> commandoline, komt er een mailtje als de lessen beginnen en hoe laat?
<commandoline> hajour: Ik ben net bezig om eens te kijken wat ik allemaal wil behandelen :)
<commandoline> En als besloten is wanneer ze gehouden worden, komt dat in ieder geval op deze wiki-pagina te staan:
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Workshop/BasiscursusPython
<hajour> hehe im zeg ook niet nu.maar als je zover bent commandoline
<hajour> ik ga eens even reclame maken voor je commandoline  in nl chat :P
<commandoline> ok
<hajour> en dat ga ik vanavond ook weer doen
<hajour> johanvd, je hebt nu volgens mij een lua leraar ook op het forum
<hajour> diegene heeft zich net vrijwillig daarvoor opgegeven jpjacobs
<hajour> en commandline heeft al 4 leerlingen nu
<hajour> voor de python lessen te volgen
<hajour> leoquant, ^^ was dat wat je bedoelde o.a.?
<leoquant> hajour, goede morgen
<leoquant> en ja ik ben erg blij dat leden hun weg vinden binnen mwanzo
<leoquant> en dat jij zo aan de weg timmert
<hajour> leoquant,  ik hou het verder wel stil.want me metor was er niet zo blij mee geloof ik.die is bang datik teveel op me nek neem
<leoquant> o?
<leoquant> dan zou ik maar even easy doen idd
<leoquant> mwa! is het al middag?
<leoquant> !
<hajour> hehe
<hajour> yep
<hajour> ik moet nog slapen eigenlijk
<leoquant> hoi asfyxia
<leoquant> ik heb een opossing voor je cloak faillure
<leoquant>   /set irc_join_delay 8
<leoquant> zo word je eerst identified door de nickserver, en later join je de kanalen
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-12
<tiempjuuh> hey leoquant
<StefandeVries> hi leoquant
<leoquant> StefandeVries, lets vote? en kijken of het loopt
<StefandeVries> Wat?
<leoquant> of de bot bugvrij votes afwerkt
<StefandeVries> Dat doet-ie
<StefandeVries> Sense was alleen vergeten de bestaande vote af te sluiten
<leoquant>  /msg Mwanzobot +1 <nr> toch?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<leoquant> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is leoquant. Het kengetal is 2746028409303
<leoquant> ;char StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Fout..
<StefandeVries> ;chair* ;)
<leoquant> ;chair StefandeVries
<MwanzoBot> StefandeVries is als voorzitter toegevoegd.
<StefandeVries> Beter
<StefandeVries> ;vote Stem!
<MwanzoBot> Breng alstublieft uw stem uit voor: Stem!
<MwanzoBot> U kunt stemmen door +1, -1 of 0 gevolgd door 8181 naar de bot te sturen door middel van /msg. De aanwezigen kunnen zien of u al dan niet gestemd hebt.
<MwanzoBot> StefandeVries!~stefan@unaffiliated/stefandevries heeft gestemd.
<MwanzoBot> leoquant!~leoquant@ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.active.leoquant heeft gestemd.
<StefandeVries> ;endvote
<MwanzoBot> Resultaten voor stemming aangaande: Stem!.
<MwanzoBot> +1: 1; -1: 0; 0: 1. Motie aangenomen.
<StefandeVries> Ah.
<leoquant> niet goed imho
<StefandeVries> Nee, het ligt een beetje aan het onderwerp.
<leoquant> hahaha
<leoquant> wat bedoel u?
<StefandeVries> In sommige gevallen zou het aangenomen zijn, maar in andere gevallen zou onbeslist inderdaad beter zijn.
<leoquant> stemde jij +1 net?
<StefandeVries> Nee
<StefandeVries> Ik stemde 0
<leoquant> doe dat eens nu
<StefandeVries> ;vote Stem!
<MwanzoBot> Breng alstublieft uw stem uit voor: Stem!
<MwanzoBot> U kunt stemmen door +1, -1 of 0 gevolgd door 4299 naar de bot te sturen door middel van /msg. De aanwezigen kunnen zien of u al dan niet gestemd hebt.
<MwanzoBot> StefandeVries!~stefan@unaffiliated/stefandevries heeft gestemd.
<MwanzoBot> leoquant!~leoquant@ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.active.leoquant heeft gestemd.
<leoquant> ;endvote
<MwanzoBot> Resultaten voor stemming aangaande: Stem!.
<MwanzoBot> +1: 2; -1: 0; 0: 0. Motie aangenomen.
<leoquant> ik deed +1
<StefandeVries> Dat is logisch ja
<leoquant> ah ik zie de synatax nu
<leoquant> -a
<StefandeVries> Wat deed je fout?
<leoquant> +1: 2 las  ik verkeerd
<StefandeVries> Ja, en zo krijg ik dus bugmeldingen in m'n schoenen geschoven :\
<leoquant> gewoon just like that StefandeVries
<leoquant> excuus
<StefandeVries> Werkt die **bot eindelijk.. xD
<leoquant> meeste bots hanteren +3
<leoquant> -2 etc
<leoquant> zo kan ik een heel belangrijke meeting nog eens doornemen
<StefandeVries> De outputregel is aan te passen, dat is het punt niet.
<StefandeVries> Maar als mensen nu gewoon eens zouden lezen..
<leoquant> idd
<Cees> waar zijn jullie mee bezig? zou je ook anoniem willen stemmen in een irl-vergadering?
<leoquant> dat doet de bot idd Cees
<Cees> stom
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat is niet stom.
<leoquant> nuh, ik vind het een lief ding
<Cees> dat komt het overleg niet ten goede
<StefandeVries> Met alle respect, maar kunnen we even nadenken voor we iets als stom of fantastisch bestempelen?
<StefandeVries> De anonieme stemmingen zijn aangevraagd, doordat er tijdens meetings ook wel eens voor of tegen personen moest worden gestemd.
<Cees> met alle respect, de technische oplossing zal perfect zijn! :)
<leoquant> ik ga de meeting nu even herlezen....
<StefandeVries> Ik implementeer alleen maar wat me gevraagd is :\
<Cees> ik kan mij tijdens een werk-vergadering geen anoniem stemmen voorstellen.
<Cees> dat zou heel vreemd zijn
<StefandeVries> *zucht*
<StefandeVries> Ik denk dat ik maar eens wat ga herschrijven binnenkort.
<leoquant> het verhaal ervoor is toch niet anoniem, iedereen stemt zoals hij/zij inbrengt ter vergadering
<StefandeVries> En mensen die dat niet willen, moeten de kans hebben om anoniem te stemmen
<StefandeVries> Ik ga kijken of ik binnenkort ;blindvote en ;vote kan implementeren
<StefandeVries> of ;anomvote
<StefandeVries> maar de strekking is duidelijk
<leoquant> hmm twee vote types?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<leoquant> waarom niet
<StefandeVries> Dat wilde ik eerst niet.
<leoquant> is dat veel werk?
<StefandeVries> Want dan krijg je twee manieren, meer verwarring, en weer zinloze niet-bestaande bugs doordat mensen niet lezen.
<StefandeVries> Nee, niet veel werk.
<leoquant> proberen we dat toch, we testen dat wel StefandeVries
<Cees> ik kan me de noodzaak voorstellen maar niet voor projecten waarin je samen wil werken aan een zelfde doel. Daar kan het veel helpen te weten wie waarvoor stemt (of niet wil stemmen)
<leoquant> in pytest ofzo
<StefandeVries> Ja, en dan weten wij hoe het wekt.
<StefandeVries> En de rest weer niet.
<leoquant> dan stuur ik een persoonlijke readme aan alle ubuntu-nl betrokkenen met een readme
<StefandeVries> Sorry dat ik zo negatief overkom.
<leoquant> oh das dubbel...
<leoquant> StefandeVries, valt mee hoor
<leoquant> ik wou even een test doen
<leoquant> dat was mijn fout
<leoquant> +1: 2 die dus
<StefandeVries> Ik ga naar beneden toe.
<StefandeVries> Highlight me maar als er nog feature requests zijn.
<StefandeVries> Die outputregel met de stemresultaten ga ik hoe dan ook aanpassen.
<leoquant> bedankt
<leoquant> en die twee stemmanieren vind ik wel tof
<leoquant> meetingology was trouwens ook wennen eerst, zie mwanzobot zeer positief
<leoquant> <MwanzoBot> +1: 3; -1: 0; 0: 0. Motie aangenomen is een interessante in de meeting van afgelopen keer
<Cees> sorry als _ik_ te hard over kom, dat was ook niet de bedoeling, veel succes met jullie ideeen
<leoquant> De bot werkt niet. was idd de reactie, terwijk die gewoon juist werkte
<leoquant> k=l
<StefandeVries> biw
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat is voor een ontwikkelaar ook vervelend.
<StefandeVries> Hmm
<StefandeVries> De eerste testen in ##PyTest zijn veelbelovend ;)
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; ##PyTest?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> Het testkanaal voor de bot
<StefandeVries> Nu anonieme én publieke stemmingen
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, netjes. Volgens mij werkt dat nog steeds niet bij meetingology
<StefandeVries> Nee
<StefandeVries> Wil je even naar ##PyTest komen, misschien? :)
<StefandeVries> Zo, ik herstart de netbook weer even.
<StefandeVries> Dan komt de nieuwste versie online.
<StefandeVries> Cees, Ronnie: kanaalstemmen en anonieme stemmen nu beide mogelijk ;)
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; misschien nog even testen zonder voice?
<StefandeVries> Nee, dat kanaal is niet +m
<StefandeVries> Dit kanaal ook niet
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, daarom
<StefandeVries> Zal ik je voice hier eens weghalen?
<StefandeVries> Of in ##PyTest, doe maar daar
<StefandeVries> Zo dan.
<StefandeVries> Gebruik tijdens een meeting ;vote voor een kanaalstemming, en ;anomvote voor een anonieme stemming
<StefandeVries> In beide gevallen wordt de stemming afgesloten door ;endvote
<StefandeVries> Ik ga ervandoor.
<StefandeVries> Tot later!
<StefandeVries> ;quit
<MrChrisDruif> Ciao StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> eh
<StefandeVries> .quit
<MrChrisDruif> Bedoel je /quit ?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-13
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping!
<leoquant> hallo StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Had je het goede nieuws al doorgekregen?
<leoquant> nee?
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 4995865097438
<leoquant> vertel!
<StefandeVries> ;vote Stem in het kanaal!
<MwanzoBot> Breng alstublieft uw stem uit voor: Stem in het kanaal!
<MwanzoBot> U kunt stemmen door +1, -1 of 0 naar dit kanaal te sturen.
<StefandeVries> +1
<MwanzoBot> StefandeVries!~stefan@unaffiliated/stefandevries heeft gestemd.
<leoquant> +1
<MwanzoBot> leoquant!~leoquant@ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.active.leoquant heeft gestemd.
<StefandeVries> ;endvote
<MwanzoBot> Resultaten voor stemming aangaande: Stem in het kanaal!.
<MwanzoBot> +1: 2; -1: 0; 0: 0. Motie aangenomen.
<StefandeVries> Én:
<StefandeVries> ;anomvote Stem anoniem!
<MwanzoBot> Breng alstublieft uw stem uit voor: Stem anoniem!
<MwanzoBot> U kunt stemmen door +1, -1 of 0 gevolgd door 4713 naar de bot te sturen door middel van /msg. De aanwezigen kunnen zien of u al dan niet gestemd hebt.
<MwanzoBot> StefandeVries!~stefan@unaffiliated/stefandevries heeft gestemd.
<MwanzoBot> leoquant!~leoquant@ubuntu/member/pdpc.supporter.active.leoquant heeft gestemd.
<StefandeVries> ;endvote
<MwanzoBot> Resultaten voor stemming aangaande: Stem anoniem!.
<MwanzoBot> +1: 1; -1: 1; 0: 0. Onbeslist.
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op:
<MwanzoBot> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/logs/log4995865097438.txt
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: :Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: 14 febr.. 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: nadere info volgt.
<leoquant> dank u wel!
<StefandeVries> Nu alleen nog de uitvoer van de resultaten aanpassen, maar goed, dat is zo gepiept ;)
<leoquant> great
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: 14 febr.. 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: nadere info volgt.
<StefandeVries> Tevree?
<leoquant> ikke wel !
<leoquant> maar ik gaf gister alleen maar dat velen de uitvoer verkeerd lazen, waaronder ik
<StefandeVries> Cees en Ronnie heb ik het gister al laten zien, al waren ze toen waarschijnlijk al afk(22:30)
<leoquant> deze extra stemmogelijkheid vind ik nuttig
<StefandeVries> Ja, het kan ook wel wat duidelijker, die resultaten
<StefandeVries> Wat lijkt jou beter?
<leoquant> gewoon +4
<leoquant> -2
<StefandeVries> En wat doen we dan met de 0-stemmen?
<leoquant> onder elkaar
<leoquant> tyja hoe deed meetingology dat ook weer...
<StefandeVries> dat weet ik dus ook niet meer
<StefandeVries> Ik kan ook regel voor regel:
<StefandeVries> Voor: 4
<StefandeVries> Tegen: 2
<leoquant> onbeslist 2?
<StefandeVries> Onthouding: 1
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> Ja, zoiets.
<leoquant> goed
<StefandeVries> Of met een tab ertussen
<StefandeVries> Want drie regels vertraagt de bot.
<StefandeVries> Iets als:
<StefandeVries> Voor: 4.        Tegen: 2.              Onthouding: 1
<leoquant> top
<StefandeVries> Maar dan op gelijke afstand
<leoquant> ja
<StefandeVries> Dan heb je toch de tekst, en op één regel.
<leoquant> dat lijkt mij een verbetering
<leoquant> jij?
<leoquant> goed uit te lezen/ooverzichtelijk
<Snicksie> ziet er beter uit imo ;)
<Snicksie> misschien dat je in plaats van +1, 0 en -1 ook gewoon +, 0 (of =) en - kan gebruiken ;)
<leoquant> dank Snicksie
<Snicksie> of beide opties accepteren
<leoquant> Voor: 4.        Tegen: 2.              Onthouding: 1 vind ik top
<Snicksie> anders lijkt het net zo alsof je ook +2 en +10 kan stemmen ;)
<StefandeVries> Dat kan niet, en dat wordt ook duidelijk vermeld.
<leoquant> Snicksie, feitelijk zou een bot de notulen moeten vormen. zodat dat werk niet gedaan hoeft te worden
<leoquant> beslispunten/actiepunten/etc
<leoquant> notulen maken is veel werk achteraf
<Snicksie> StefandeVries, ik weet ook dat je geen +2 of +10 of wat dan ook kan stemmen, maar het kan misschien praktisch zijn om ook + 0 - als optie te accepteren ipv +1 0 -1 :)
<StefandeVries> KWestie van 6 elif-statements nog een extra conditie geven
<Snicksie> da wil ik geloven ;)
<StefandeVries> Goed, als ik toch bezig ben :P
<Snicksie> tja ;)
<leoquant> ik ga schoenen scoren
<leoquant> later
<StefandeVries> later!
<StefandeVries> Even de bot herstarten en kijken of het werkt.
<StefandeVries> Ja, hij doet het :)
<hannie> StefandeVries, krijgen we een overzicht van alle bot-commando's?
<StefandeVries> Ik ben nu bezig met schoolxamens, maar volgende week kan ik de read-me bijwerken.
<hannie> ok, zo te zien hebben jullie veel werk verzet. Alvast veel dank daarvoor en succes met de examens.
<StefandeVries> Jullie?
<hannie> StefandeVries, sorry, jij dus
<StefandeVries> Ik ga weer met de neus in de boeken ;)
<hannie> ok, leer ze
<tiempjuuh> he CasW
<tiempjuuh> (rijmt)
<leoquant> uh tiempjuuh
<leoquant> (rijmt)
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...ja, dat wel....ofzo
<leoquant> hee MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Hoi
<MrChrisDruif> Alles lekker leoquant ?
<leoquant> ja hoor
<leoquant> ga er wel 10 dagen van tussen straks
<MrChrisDruif> Wanneer? Vandaag?
<leoquant> rond kerst
<leoquant> fam. affairs/bezoek/viering
<MrChrisDruif> Owkay, maar ik moet er nu vandoor
<MrChrisDruif> Ik móet van mezelf morgen maar eens die WS gaan maken trouwens
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot groeit snel :)
<tiempjuuh> ja StefandeVries
<tiempjuuh> goede projecten groeien snel ;)
<StefandeVries> Aw :)
<StefandeVries> wb, leoquant
<tiempjuuh> hey leoquant
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-14
<tiempjuuh> eey Snicksie
<Snicksie> hiya :p
<Snicksie> hoe isset ermee?
<tiempjuuh> prima, en daar
<Snicksie> goedgoed :)
<Snicksie> seffes les :p
<Snicksie> laatste les algoritmen :(
<Snicksie> tof vak ^^
<tiempjuuh> :)
<tiempjuuh> een blok-stipuur
<Snicksie> maar volgend  semester gelukkig allemaal nieuwe toffe vakken
<Snicksie> stip-uur?
<Snicksie> wat is da?
<tiempjuuh> dan willen ze dat je huiswerk gaat maken
<Snicksie> oh
<Snicksie> studieuren heettten die volgens mij bij mij
<tiempjuuh> en we hebben een blokuur Frans vandaag, en Frans valt uit :'(
<Snicksie> Toepassingen van meetkunde in de informatica  ; Artificiële intelligentie  ; Gegevensbanken ;Numerieke wiskunde ; Wetenschapscommunicatie ; Celbiologie en biochemie
<Snicksie> zitten toch interessante vakken bij ;)
<tiempjuuh> absoluut :)
<Snicksie> << gone
<MrChrisDruif> Heey Ronnie , nog niet veel testimonials gekregen zie ik?
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: mijn pagina: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ronnie.vd.c#What others say ?
<MrChrisDruif> Ow, heb waarschijnlijk de verkeerde in me hoofd
<Ronnie> er gaat wel bijna iemand anders op voor ubuntu member, weet alleen niet meer wie dat was
<Ronnie> commandoline volgens mij
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, hij. Wat was zijn wiki ookalweer? Stonden er nog niet zoveel op volgens mij
<MrChrisDruif> Dit was hem =) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/marten-de-vries#Testimonials
<Idroy> Ronnie, iemand heeft zich ook aangemeld voor het artwork team zoals je misschien al gezien hebt, ik ken hem toevallig, is een vriend van me. Hij vroeg of hij mee kon helpen, dus heb ik maar tegen hem gezegd dat ie zich best aan kon melden. Verder ga ik me er niet mee bemoeien of ie geschikt is of niet, dat moeten jullie maar doen, want ik ben waarschijnlijk wat biased ;)
<Ronnie> Idroy: elke hulp is welkom. Ik heb het forum topic idd gelezen en even een korte reactie geplaatst. Ik hoop hem hier en keer op IRC te treffen, dat communiceert gemakkelijker
<Idroy> ja, inderdaad, ik zal hem irc nog wel even kort uitleggen
<Ronnie> Idroy: desnoods: chat.ubuntu-nl.org
<Idroy> yep :)
<MrChrisDruif> En om te beginnen werkt Empathy of Pidgin ook goed genoeg voor IRC
<MrChrisDruif> Later is xchat wel een leuk programma
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: ik werk nog steeds tevreden op pidgin met IRC
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<MrChrisDruif> Hoeveel kanalen heb je open?
<MrChrisDruif> Ronnie; ^
<Ronnie> MrChrisDruif: "maar" 10
<Ronnie> voor een hardcore IRC'er, erg weining, maar meer dan voldoende voor mij
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, heb er 24 open op het moment
<leoquant> ronnie over pidgin gesproken: ik heb drie accounts via pidgin, messenger/jabber en IRC alle drie geactiveerd, alleen bij irc moet ik het account uit en inschakelen om te connecten, is dat een bekende bug, of doe ik iets verkeerd?
<StefandeVries> hoihoi
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant; kijk eens naar stap 3: http://thecyberian.wordpress.com/2008/05/09/irc-tutorial-how-to-set-up-pidgin-in-5-easy-steps/
<leoquant> ok
<Ronnie> leoquant: heb je de IRC addons geinstalleerd (en welke versie van pidgin gebruik je?)
<leoquant> nee dat is hem niet. het account is volgens de regels opgezet, het zit in pidgin
<leoquant> Ronnie, moment
<leoquant> 27.1.1
<leoquant> geen irc addons Ronnie
<leoquant> welke zijn aan te bevelen?
<Ronnie> leoquant: tools -> plugins: IRC Helper en IRC More
<leoquant> ik kijk
<Ronnie> volgens mij worden deze standaard mee geleverd, maar niet geactiveerd
<Ronnie> anders zitten ze in een pakket pidgin-addons oid
 * leoquant is bezig met zoeken etc. moent
<StefandeVries> ha, Ronnie, was jij een van degenen die zich afvroeg waar de kanaalstemming-functie van MwanzoBot was?
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: ja, ik had gelezen dat dit er ondertussen in zit?
<leoquant> plugin pack denk ik
<StefandeVries> Ronnie: ja, er is nu ;vote en ;anomvote ;)
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: super!
<StefandeVries> En de uitslag wordt nu duidelijker weergegeven
<leoquant> Ronnie, dank u
<leoquant> en ja de bot rawks
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> dag wittetonnie
<Ronnie> leoquant: je hebt nu ook meer opties bij het configureren van je irc-account
<leoquant> klopt zeer bedankt
<leoquant> eens kijken zonder xchat...tot zo
<MrChrisDruif> Dat nu ook StefandeVries ?
<MrChrisDruif> Heb je het meer naar die van meetingology gemaakt?
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: idee: ";voterestrict Ronnie StefandeVries" om ervoor te zorgen dan alleen deze personen mogen stemmen
<Ronnie> op deze manier kun je meteen ook de #onthouden berekenen
<Ronnie> commando hoef je maar een keer in te voeren tijdens een meeting (en eventueel nog een keer om aan te passen later)
<leoquant> zo, was de cloak ok onder pidgin net?
<MrChrisDruif> Hmm? Cloak?
<leoquant> verbinden is nu idd direct bij opstarten
 * MrChrisDruif verstopt alle joins & parts ;-)
<leoquant> ah:P
<leoquant> 4 irc clients nu
<leoquant> gaaf
<Ronnie> leoquant: ja, je cloak is meteen goed
<leoquant> mooi
<Idroy> ronnie, kan je in gimp 2.7 een comlete layer group tegelijk scalen?
<Ronnie> Idroy: weet ik zo niet, verplaatsen wel, dus gok dat scalen ook wel zou werken
<Idroy> ok, dan installeer ik even de nieuwe snapshot ervan
<Idroy> y
<Idroy> oops...
<Idroy> zo, hij zit aan het updaten, ik ben benieuwd, ik vond die eerdere snapshots wel goed/stabiel werken.
<Idroy> een gehele layer group scalen werkt kan btw
<Idroy> werkt btw*
<StefandeVries> Ronnie: ;voterestrict is een goede.
<StefandeVries> Ga ik meteen inbouwen
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif, nu zie je na een stemming zo iets: <MwanzoBot> Resultaten voor stemming aangaande: Test vote.
<StefandeVries> <MwanzoBot> Voor: 1.     Tegen: 0.     Onthouding: 1.
<MrChrisDruif> Kijk, dat lijkt er meer op =)
<MrChrisDruif> En dan iets als motie aangenomen denk ik?
<StefandeVries> Nou..
<StefandeVries> Hoe tel je onthouding?
<StefandeVries> Dat ligt aan de vergadering, je hebt groepen die zeggen: Onthouding telt niet mee voor het resultaat, en groepen die zeggen; Onthouding telt mee.
<MrChrisDruif> Ik bedoel meer van, als het wordt aangenomen (bijv. unaniem +1) dan zoiets tekst?
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar bijvoorbeeld:
<StefandeVries> Voor: 3, tegen: 2, onthouding: 4
<StefandeVries> Is dat aangenomen of onbeslist?
<MrChrisDruif> Onbeslist denk ik, ongeveer 50% onthield zijn stem
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar er zijn ook weer mensen die het aangenomen noemen, omdat voor > tegen.
<MrChrisDruif> Ja kan natuurlijk zeggen dat als 80% of 90% van de stemmen naar ja of nee gaat, dat dan aangenomen wordt of niet
<StefandeVries> Onthouding kan betekenen  'I don't give a crap', maar ook 'ik stem later pas'.
<MrChrisDruif> Afhankelijk welke dán de meeste van die twee heeft
<MrChrisDruif> Tsja, het is niet aan mij
<StefandeVries> Of ik doe gewoon veilig en ik laat geen 'resultaat' zien, maar alleen het aantal stemmen voor elk van de keuzes voor, tegen en onthouding.
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik zou zo'n 90% regel denk ik wel kunnen begrijpen
<StefandeVries> Ja, jij, maar er zijn weer anderen die dat niet kunnen.
<StefandeVries> Dit lijkt me een goed compromis
<MrChrisDruif> Daarom ^_^
<StefandeVries> Compromis als in: dit werkt altijd. Het beste is het niet, dat ben ik met je eens.
<StefandeVries> En de voorzitter kan er een uitkomst aanhangen, afhankelijk van hoe de groep/hij/zij onthouding meetelt.
<MrChrisDruif> Maar kan je er niet een uitslag aanhangen als niemand heeft onthouden?
<StefandeVries> Dat kan natuurlijk wel.
<MrChrisDruif> Daarom ^_^
<StefandeVries> En in geval van onthouding < voor, is het gewoon 'Motie aangenomen'
<leoquant> StefandeVries, het ligt ook aan de kwaliteit van de vraag tijdens de meetings toch?
<leoquant> duidelijk geformuleerde vragen laten weinig ruimte voor achteraf gedoe
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb wel eens vergaderingen gezien die hectisch en onoverzichtelijk waren. Iedereen was tegelijk aan het praten en votes werden veel te snel gemaakt
<leoquant> feitelijk zou een bot dat moeten herkennen: vraag ambigue optie ofzo...:)
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, correct
<MrChrisDruif> Het was ivm enthousiasme, begrijpelijk, maar alsnog ;-)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, bot vind ik perfect zo
<StefandeVries> Zonder uitslag?
<leoquant> of dat tijdens voten de bot geklets wegzeeft
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> pas na endvote: kletsen
<StefandeVries> Ik ben nu bezig met de ;voterestrict functie
<leoquant> wat doet dat StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> Daarmee zal je per vergadering kunnen instellen wie er mag stemmen, en wie niet.
<leoquant> wow
<MrChrisDruif> Euhm....ja -_-
<StefandeVries> Dus niet per stemming, dat is te veel gehannes. :P
<leoquant> niet per stemming?
<StefandeVries> Daarbij veranderen de stemgerechtigen vaak niet tijdens meetings.
<MrChrisDruif> Kan je dan niet beter het kanaal muten waardoor alleen members mogen stemmen?
<leoquant> hoe bedoel je StefandeVries
<MrChrisDruif> Want members hebben over het algemeen voice
<leoquant> ja MrChrisDruif tis mogelijk
<StefandeVries> Nou, tenzij je ;voterestrict bij elke stemming wilt toepassen, wat veel werk is, kan het per stemming.
<StefandeVries> En zonder ;voterestrict kan gewoon iedereen altijd stemmen
<leoquant> ik heb liever een uitslag per stemming hoor
<StefandeVries> Tenzij je natuurlijk +m doet, en dan met +v gaat werken
<Idroy> hmmm, die layer groups werken echt fijn
<leoquant> gimpy!?
<MrChrisDruif> Idroy; wat dacht je van single window mode?
<Idroy> werkt ook echt ideaal
<leoquant> StefandeVries, tot nu toe haast geen stemmers meegemaakt die niet mochten stemmen
<StefandeVries> En tsja, als ze niet mogen stemmen..je ziet het toch.
<leoquant> in 1 raadmeeting 1 keer\
<MrChrisDruif> Idroy; hij onthoudt nu EINDELIJK in welke mode je hem hebt gezet =D
<MrChrisDruif> Worden de vergaderingen gehouden waar de members automatisch gevoiced worden?
<StefandeVries> Vooralsnog wel, maar MwanzoBot moet ook minder goed gemodereerde kanalen kunnen ondersteunen
<Idroy> MrChrisDruif, ah, daar had ie eerst ook moeite mee inderdaad,
<MrChrisDruif> Dan is misschien zo'n functie niet verkeerd
<StefandeVries> Aan de andere kant: je ziet het als iemand die niet mag stemmen toch gestemd heeft.
<StefandeVries> En de stemming ongeldig verklaren
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; ook met privé stemmen?
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat zie je toch in het kanaal.
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, dan /msg je MwanzoBot
<StefandeVries> En toch zie je het in het kanaal
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 7564134525862
<StefandeVries> ;anomvote Kijk maar.
<MwanzoBot> Breng alstublieft uw stem uit voor: Kijk maar.
<MwanzoBot> U kunt stemmen door +1, -1 of 0 gevolgd door 5319 naar de bot te sturen door middel van /msg. De aanwezigen kunnen zien of u al dan niet gestemd hebt.
<MwanzoBot> StefandeVries!~stefan@unaffiliated/stefandevries heeft gestemd.
<StefandeVries> ;endvote
<MwanzoBot> Resultaten voor stemming aangaande: Kijk maar..
<MwanzoBot> Voor: 1.     Tegen: 0.     Onthouding: 0.
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op:
<MwanzoBot> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/logs/log7564134525862.txt
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: :Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: 14 febr.. 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: nadere info volgt.
<MrChrisDruif> Ach ja
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: 14 febr.. 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: nadere info volgt.
<MrChrisDruif> Trouwens er staan twee puntjes achter de volgende team meeting datum
<Idroy> MrChrisDruif,  brushdynamics doet het ook stukken beter, hij bleef eerst altijd iets hangen nadat je een streep had gezet bijvoorbeeld, nu niet/minder
<StefandeVries> Die heb ik er niet ingezet, maar zal ik ze even weghalen?
<MrChrisDruif> Is goed =)
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: 14 februari, 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: nadere info volgt.
<StefandeVries> Zo.
<Idroy> :)
<StefandeVries> die ;voterestrict laat ik weg.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, dus anon en gewoon vote blijven?
<StefandeVries> Zeker.
<leoquant> \o/
<StefandeVries> Die topic-bug moet ik even weghalen.
<leoquant> ok
<Idroy> Ronnie, ik zie ook dat je de footer op de nieuwe website wat netter hebt gekregen? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Waarom reageert niemand op m'n sms'en?
<MrChrisDruif> Heb vanavond afgesproken met een paar mensen, maar ben de tijd vergeten
<Ronnie> Idroy: ja, de footer op drupal is een stuk beter. de hele body heeft nu de achtergrond van de footer, dus valt het niet op als de pagina te kort is
<Idroy> nice :)
<Ronnie> de wijziging moet nog op de verkiezing en forum doorgevoerd, maar dat is niet heel gemakkelijk
<Ronnie> ook niet heel moeilijk, maar er moeten want items veranderd worden
<Ronnie> StefandeVries: is de optie ;voterestrict toch te moeilijk?
<StefandeVries> Nee, niet te moeilijk.
<StefandeVries> maar er is geen nut.
<Idroy> Ronnie, ah ja, ik zie het. Naja gaat wel lukken toch? :)
<Ronnie> Idroy: ja, gaat wel lukken als ik een keer tijd hebt
<Ronnie> -t
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; later zag ik wel het nut trouwens
<StefandeVries> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is StefandeVries. Het kengetal is 4122590402425
<StefandeVries> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op:
<MwanzoBot> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/logs/log4122590402425.txt
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: 14 februari, 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: nadere info volgt.
<StefandeVries> Jeej, bugje verholpen.
<StefandeVries> Zo dan.
<leoquant> ;startmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering gestart. De voorzitter is leoquant. Het kengetal is 9757721458680
<leoquant> ;topic mwanzobot
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: mwanzobot
<leoquant> ;actie
<leoquant> ;actie actie
<leoquant> ;chair StefandeVries
<MwanzoBot> StefandeVries is als voorzitter toegevoegd.
<leoquant> ;action actie
<StefandeVries> ?
<MwanzoBot> Actiepunt: actie
<leoquant> ;endmeeting
<MwanzoBot> Vergadering beëindigd. Een volledig logbestand is te vinden op:
<MwanzoBot> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/logs/log9757721458680.txt
* MwanzoBot changed the topic of #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo to: Basis: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Eerstvolgende teammeeting: 14 februari, 19.30-20.15 te #Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo | Achtergronden en teamdoelstellingen: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo | logs op http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Workshop: nadere info volgt.
<leoquant> sorry
<leoquant> spasme....
<leoquant> StefandeVries, moet ik de readme;/handleiding nog doorspelen aan de teams?
<StefandeVries> Er is op dit moment geen up-to-date readme
<leoquant> dan wacht ik
<StefandeVries> You shouldn't hold your breath, though. :P
<leoquant> purple now
<MrChrisDruif> Doeg
<Idroy> hey
<Raymundo> hoys
<Raymundo> hiya*
<tiempjuuh> hoi Raymundo
<Raymundo> Goeienavond ; )
<tiempjuuh> ah, Raymundo van de artwork?
<Raymundo> kga wel zo even, er is mij net alleen even vertelt hoe ik uberhaupt hier in kon loggen dus vandaar dak eve kort online ben ;)
<Raymundo> en yep
<tiempjuuh> mooi
<tiempjuuh> mooi spul wat je gemaakt hebt (en mooie laptop)
<Raymundo> je ebt zeker me deviantart bekeken? : )
<tiempjuuh> je linkje dat je gaf
<tiempjuuh> dus ja
<Raymundo> ah alright, thanks
<tiempjuuh> Het zijn bewerkte foto's hè?
<leoquant> leuk u te zien hier Raymundo ツ
<Idroy> :)
<tiempjuuh> Idroy: jij kan vast iets vertellen over het artworkteam, toch?
<Raymundo> U mag gewoon je tegen mij zeggen hoor ;)
<leoquant> Idroy, en ronnie zijn the artworkboys hier
<leoquant> oki
<Raymundo> heb hij al gedaan deels, hij woont hier in de buurt dus spreek hem regelmatig
<Raymundo> vandaar dat ik ook hier terecht kom
<leoquant> naise
<tiempjuuh> ah, in.... Almere? (gokje)
<tiempjuuh> leuk Raymundo
<Raymundo> Epe, das bij apeldoorn/zwolle
<tiempjuuh> EPE!!!!! APELDOORN!!! <3
<tiempjuuh> Kunnen we een keer ontmoeten
<leoquant> ah het wilde zwijnen dorp
<leoquant> ツ
 * tiempjuuh woont in Apeldoorn
<Raymundo> oh maybe haha
<Idroy> leoquant, inderdaad, ze zitten nu zelfs al in het dorp enzo
<Raymundo> kewl
<Raymundo> haha
<Raymundo> XD
<Raymundo> oh wait, gaat nog over die zwijnen
<Raymundo> agja, kep er zelf weinig last van
<leoquant> jaja mijn roots liggen rond de veluwe...
<Raymundo> alleen dat lawaal savonds
<Raymundo> lawaai*
<tiempjuuh> Idroy: pa is er bijna tegenaangeknald
<tiempjuuh> +spatie
<leoquant> vieze stinkerds zijn het
<leoquant> :P
<tiempjuuh> tssk, ze zijn wel agressief hoor, laat het ze niet horen ;)
<Idroy> ach ja, het hoort er een beetje bij
<leoquant> uhuh
<Raymundo> gebeurt vaker, die dingen zijn zo zwaar dat je moderne franse auto geen voorkant meer over houd xd
<leoquant> lol
<Raymundo> tis helaas nog echt waar ook
<tiempjuuh> ach, gelukkig hebben we een Duitse
<Raymundo> nice
<Raymundo> we hebben hier 3 benzen staan
<tiempjuuh> nice
<leoquant> wow!
<Raymundo> 22,23 en 30 jaar oud
<Raymundo> XD
<tiempjuuh> volkswagen hiero, en nissan 8)
<Raymundo> dus kwa prijs, nog geen nieuwe haha
<tiempjuuh> (passat en almera)
<Raymundo> kep zelf een deawoo nexia... speelgoedding :P
<tiempjuuh> hoe oud ben je?
<Raymundo> 17
<Raymundo> you?
<tiempjuuh> 13
<leoquant> ach als het design maar spoort toch?
<tiempjuuh> mag je al rijden dan?
<leoquant> dat mag in epe
<Raymundo> en yep, en nee ik mag nog niet legaal rijden
<Raymundo> XD
<tiempjuuh> ;)
<leoquant> lol
<Raymundo> maar ben wel bezig met me rijbewijs
<leoquant> van god los daar...
<Raymundo> want dat OV is echt ontiegelijk triest aan het worden
<tiempjuuh> op 16,5 mag dat tegenwoordig hè?
<Raymundo> ik kan vanaf january niet meer reizen omdat ik ze nu weer een andere kaart in willen voeren welke dubbel zo duur blijkt te zijn
<tiempjuuh> de bus had 30 minuten vertraging voor de afdeling Epe op school
<Raymundo> en... ja onder begelijding van iemand die 10 jaar rijervaring heb
<Raymundo> ah
<Raymundo> ik stap altijd over op 294
<tiempjuuh> ik ken de buslijnen niet, zal het eens aan afdeling Epe vragen ;
<tiempjuuh> )
<Raymundo> als ik een half uur eerder weg ga en dan de 90 neem, kom ik in de spits zelf een half uur te laat in plaats van te vroeg xD
<Raymundo> ag, er zijn er nu maar 2 hier
<Raymundo> pas in maar gaan ze dingen wijzigen.. maar dan heb ik me rijbewijs al
<Raymundo> maart*
<Idroy> hoop je ;)
<Raymundo> en in april mesh een tijdelijk OV kaart... moja
<tiempjuuh> mwah
<tiempjuuh> liever de fiets :)
<Raymundo> moja
<Raymundo> haha, in de zomer kan dat wel
<tiempjuuh> nu niet dan?
<Raymundo> tis wel 25 KM fietsen voor mij
<Raymundo> xd
<Raymundo> en met dit weer.. nee daar heb ik geen trek an
<tiempjuuh> mwah, half afdeling Epe komt op de fiets
<Raymundo> apeldoorn is dichterbij
<Raymundo> ik mot naar zwolle
<Raymundo> xd
<tiempjuuh> oh, gymnasium?
<Raymundo> nah... Cibap
 * tiempjuuh googlet op Cibap
<Raymundo> laten we zegge... das laher
<Raymundo> lager*
<Raymundo> xd
<tiempjuuh> artworkschool
<tiempjuuh> om maar zo te zeggen ;)
<Raymundo> tis een schildersvakschool van vroeger uit
<Raymundo> helaas is dat warme gevoel eraf, sinds de overheid <Potenties> heeft opgeleft
<tiempjuuh> maar nu een artworkschool :)
<Raymundo> gelegt*
<tiempjuuh> gelegd*
<Raymundo> trololol, agja... donno eigenlijk
<Raymundo> xd
<tiempjuuh> 1040 uren norm, blech
<StefandeVries> 1000 uren in examenklassen <3
<Raymundo> das niet echt het probleem
<tiempjuuh> bij mij wel
<Raymundo> ag tis sonde van je tijd nietwaar?
<Raymundo> xd
<tiempjuuh> er komt een vervanger voor NL :'(
<tiempjuuh> nooit meer uitval :(
<Raymundo> tis bij mij meer, dat ik een opleiding audio/visueel doe
<tiempjuuh> ah
<Raymundo> en de overheid denk dat hun kunnen bepalen wat ik dan moet kunnen
<StefandeVries> Audio...speel je toevallig een instrument?
<tiempjuuh> kun je ook muziek op de pc
<tiempjuuh> maken
<StefandeVries> Jazeker
<StefandeVries> Software synths :)
<Raymundo> dus die gaan dan onzinnige potenties bedenken, zoals dat ik na 4 jaar sturen moet weten hoe ik een fcking tapeje in een kast opberg
<Raymundo> triest nietwaar?
<Raymundo> agja
<Raymundo> ik speel idd instrumenten
<tiempjuuh> ik had het als vraag richting Raymundo ;)
<StefandeVries> Oeh, meerdere :D
<Raymundo> en ik werk ook met daws
<tiempjuuh> hoh Raymundo, welke intrumenten?
<Raymundo> en heb ook reel recorders
<Raymundo> XD
<Raymundo> Drum voornamelijk
<Raymundo> en een beetje improvisatie op keyboard of orgel
<StefandeVries> orgel, inclusief voeten?
<Raymundo> kan ook keyboard spelen met men pc toetsenbord
<Raymundo> en nee nog niet helaas : )
<tiempjuuh> drum? Ik ook :D
<StefandeVries> Orgel, piano, synth? Ik ook :D
<tiempjuuh> Speculaas? Ik ook!
<Raymundo> XD
<Idroy> bas for the win <3 <3 <3 <3
<Raymundo> hell yeah
<Raymundo> ook iemand ervaring met daw software?
 * tiempjuuh googlet op daw software
<Raymundo> iets wat VST onderstuint bijv
<Idroy> digital audio workstation
<Raymundo> FLstudio/Ableton?
<Raymundo> something like that? xd
<tiempjuuh> Ardour
<StefandeVries> Ik heb een Korg Kronos, geen DAW nodig xD
<tiempjuuh> schijnt gaaf te zijn
<Raymundo> is die kronos een recorder alleen nog iets anders?
<Raymundo> want het klinkt wel nice.. maar weet niet wat het is xd
<StefandeVries> Kronos is de beste hardware synth die je op dit moment kunt krijgen.
<Raymundo> ah, met midi on?
<Raymundo> in*
<StefandeVries> Die aansluitingen zitten erop.
<StefandeVries> Nog nooit nodig gehad
<Raymundo> alright
<Raymundo> ik google hem wel eens
<StefandeVries> (Ja, ik ben zo'n omhoog gevallen toetsenistje xD)
<Raymundo> zelf gebruik ik gewoon FL met veel free VSTś, en wat betaalde of course
<Raymundo> haha ok :)
<Raymundo> gebruik er wel een midi keyboard bij, soms dan
<Raymundo> kan niet alleen duizende instrumenten laden
<Raymundo> maar ook samples
<StefandeVries> die zitten allemaal in die Kronos
<Raymundo> of autotune/pitcher
<StefandeVries> autotune
<StefandeVries> Als zanger moet ik nu martelen.
<Raymundo> haha
<Raymundo> xd
<Idroy> ghehe
<Raymundo> kvind autotune alleen cool bij mensen die het niet gebruiken om niet vals te zingen
<StefandeVries> Vleugels, piano's, synths, elektronische orgels, keyboards..we hebben het allemaal.
<StefandeVries> Lady Gaga <3
<Raymundo> maar gewoon omat ze het leuk vinden xd
<Raymundo> lol
<Raymundo> hell yeah
<Raymundo> das echt trieste shit
<Raymundo> maar ag, ze krijgt er wel betaalt voor
<Raymundo> ;)
<StefandeVries> Je hebt haar overduidelijk nog nooit live gezien of gehoord.
<Raymundo> al die vage stunts en slechte tracks schrijft ze ook niet zelf ; )
<Raymundo> en... not sure
<Raymundo> was ze niet eens bij paul de leeuw?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<Raymundo> was een stuk met alleen piano op, da vonk toen wel erg vet
<StefandeVries> En ze is een betere artiest dan veel mensen denken.
<Raymundo> is wel een jaar of 2 terug dacht ik
<StefandeVries> Enniewee.
<Raymundo> ah, nah alright :)P
<Raymundo> kzou zelf liever ook iets van <Artist> willen worden, richting muziek
<Idroy> Tjah, smaken verschillen, daarom vind ik Lady Gaga en de muziek die ze maakt verschrikkelijk
<Raymundo> xd
<Raymundo> yah alright
<tiempjuuh> lady gaga, bleh
<StefandeVries> Geef mij m'n piano maar.
<StefandeVries> Daar kan ik leukere dingen mee.
<tiempjuuh> hey RobinJ
<tiempjuuh> Ronnie*
<tiempjuuh> tab-complete :P
<Ronnie> hey tiempjuuh
<Idroy> Geef mij me bas maar, en ik ga lekker een blues schema spelen :)
<StefandeVries> O joepie.
<StefandeVries> :P
<Idroy> Wat is er mis mee dan?
<CasW> Hah. Ik kan lekker beide. En beide niet zo goed als een van jullie.
<StefandeVries> Bluesschema.
<StefandeVries> Ik weet niet.
<StefandeVries> Het is heel handig om te jammen
<CasW> (Nouja, beide... Bas... Een beetje, een beetje gitaarspelen)
<StefandeVries> Ooit zullen jullie allemaal een Electone hebben.
<Idroy> nope
<Idroy> nooit
<CasW> Als jij betaalt, graag
<Idroy> tjah, dan wel
<Idroy> maar niet voor heel lang denk ik
<StefandeVries> xD
<StefandeVries> Het was te proberen..
<StefandeVries> Iedereen z'n ding.
<Idroy> yep
<StefandeVries> En Idroy, jouw bas heeft een groter bereik dan mijn pedalen, dus vrees niet. :P
<Idroy> ghehe
<Idroy> Ronnie, Raymundo is ook online
<Idroy> of, ig dat was ie net wel
<Idroy> iig*
<Raymundo> Im back
<Raymundo> kad eve telefoon
<Ronnie> hey Raymundo
<Raymundo> 2x achrwe wlkaaa
<Raymundo> hiya!
<Ronnie> ik las je sollicitatie op het forum
<Raymundo> das mooi
<Raymundo> ook even snel die deviantart door gebrowsed?
<Ronnie> ja
<Ronnie> ik begreep ook dat je Idroy kent, dus wellicht dat je al wat weet wat het artwork team allemaal doet..
<Idroy> Ik heb weleens wat dingen laten zien, volgens mij.
<Ronnie> de projecten waar we nu mee bezig zijn staat op deze pagina http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/
<Raymundo> ik weet alleen over die ubuntu nl sire, en die icons die hij maakte enzo
<Raymundo> site*
<Ronnie> ja, Idroy is erg goed in iconen maken (nu we het er toch over hebben, Idroy zou je voor dit team een icon kunnen maken: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-communityserver-beheer)
<Idroy> is goed
<Ronnie> ja, de site is nu een van de top prioriteiten, daar horen ook de iconen die op de site gebruikt worden bij
<Raymundo> al enige idee hoe je je artistiek gaat uitleven voor dat team :P
<Raymundo> yah ok
<Raymundo> oh by the way.. de site moet ook eve van goeie preview images voorzien worden
<Ronnie> in het verleden hebben we ook flyers, posters en een grote banner ontworpen
<Raymundo> die google screenshots en copy paste  of inproper bewerkte dingen kunnen natuurlijk echt niet meer :P
<Raymundo> ah, posters...
<Raymundo> wel vet
<Idroy> we moeten nu ook nog een flyer hebben, volgens mij
<Ronnie> Idroy: juist, een algemene flyer die tijdens verschillende events gebruikt kan worden
<Raymundo> als je eve het formaat en de content doorgeeft maak ik het zo
<Raymundo> heb er voor men portfolio al enkele gemaakt
<Raymundo> dus weet wel wak doe
<Idroy> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Flyers/Algemeen
<Raymundo> aha... ben nie ongelogt
<Idroy> klopt, heb je een ander account voor enzo
<Raymundo> ah..
<Ronnie> oh, ja aanpassen op de wiki gaat nog moeilijk, er zijn extra rechten voor nodig
<Raymundo> try mediafire
<Raymundo> XD
<Raymundo> agja, tis soms wel een goeie solution
<Ronnie> dat moet nog een keer omgezet worden, maar dat beheer project schiet ook nog niet op
<Raymundo> ja ok
<Raymundo> ben zoiezo vanavond niet echt productief, kga zo wel weer
<Raymundo> werk eigenlijk ook alleen achter een extern scherm en die heb ik nu eve niet bij de hand ;)
<Ronnie> Raymundo: wat vind jij vooral leuke opdrachten om aan te werken?
<Idroy> Ronnie, kunnen die skype, evolution en empathy logo's niet in het oranje? Of zal dat te erg worden?
<Raymundo> alles... als ik maar weet wat ik moet doen xD
<Raymundo> het lieftste audio/video stuff
<Raymundo> of fotografie
<Idroy> Officiele ubuntu site heeft het niet
<Ronnie> Idroy: ik zou ook niet alles oranje/wit maken. wat kleur in iconen is zeker niet erg
<Raymundo> yah mee eens
<Ronnie> vooral als het iconen zijn van programma's (die mag je niet eens veranderen)
<Idroy> sowieso lastig, aangezien het trademarks zijn
<Idroy> ye, idd
<Raymundo> oh trouwens... is bij jullie het ubuntu startup sound ook verdwenen?, kep hem gister weer geinstaleerd en het viel me gelijk op
<Idroy> bij mij was ie er altijd nog wel, heb je wel gewoon geluid?
<Ronnie> Raymundo: audio/video stuff hebben we nog niet gehad, maar als je daar mee wilt experimenteren en een leuk introductie filmpje wilt maken...
<Idroy> oh ja, dat is een goeie
<Raymundo> yeah sure... kan tevens men portfolio in
<Raymundo> en ja kep wel sound, youtube en build in
<Raymundo> zoals system sounds
<Idroy> ok
<Raymundo> aleen die startup is weh
<Idroy> naja, wees blij ;)
<Ronnie> Raymundo: met welke programma's werk je zoal?
<Raymundo> en dat vink niet erg... want startup sounds beginnen vaak na een paar keer te vervellen
<Raymundo> maar een startupsound maakt de OS herkenbaar, net als dat iedereen het XP geluid kent
<Raymundo> ik werk met het meest met Gimp, Vegas Pro, FLstudio, wavepad
<Raymundo> en de adobe SC
<Ronnie> volgens mij hebben we nog niemand in het team zitten die iets doet met audio/video dus dat is een flinke vooruitgang voor het team
<Raymundo> adobe SC gebruik ik meer voor school dan in free time
<Raymundo> ah, ok
<Raymundo> ik doe al enkele jaren montagewerk, maar camerawerk is ook geen probleem
<Raymundo> via school kan ik trouwens gewoon kwaliteitscameraś lenen
<Ronnie> Raymundo: heb je ook ervaring/gevoel voor ontwerpen van website-layouts
<Raymundo> want zoon handycam... nee daar kan je geen verkopende productvideo maken
<Raymundo> goeie graag
<Raymundo> ik heb nooit echt een site ontworpen, alleen folders ect
<Raymundo> html is niet vreemd naar mij.. maar doe er eigenlijk niks mee
<Ronnie> Raymundo: oke, ik ben even aan het aftasten waar je interessen en kwaliteiten liggen, zodat we taken sneller kunnen verdelen
<Raymundo> ah ok
<Ronnie> volgens mij krijg ik al een aardig beeld hiervan
<Raymundo> okz
<Ronnie> wat doe je trouwens voor opleiding?
<Raymundo> Mederwerker vormgeving, audio/visueel/fotografie
<Raymundo> dusja... tis breed
<Raymundo> meeste ervaring heb ik thuis opgedaan eigenlijk
<Raymundo> school is meer omdat het moet
<Ronnie> ah een grafische opleiding. in welke jaar zit je nu?
<Raymundo> laatste
<Raymundo> tis maar een 2jarige trouwens, geen 4
<Ronnie> oh, en al plannen wat je hierna gaat doen, verder studeren, werken, reizen?
<Raymundo> mogelijk werken
<Raymundo> kep op dit moment weinig andere keus I guess
<Ronnie> oke, ik zal mij ook even kort voorstellen...
<Ronnie> zelf heb ik een 4 jarige studie scheikunde achter de rug
<Ronnie> nu werk ik een half jaar als web developer in een klein bedrijfje in den bosch
<Ronnie> sinds 2006 ben ik al met Ubuntu bezig
<Raymundo> cool
<Ronnie> ergens in 2010 heb ik het artwork team opgestart. voorheen werdt dit allemaal via het forum geregeld
<Raymundo> ik ben er eerlijk gezecht nooit echt mee bezig geweest, maar af en toe gebruikt enzo
<Raymundo> ok
<Ronnie> nu zitten we vooral hier op IRC en houden we projecten op de wiki bij
<Ronnie> binnen het artwork team probeer ik een wat overzicht te houden op de projecten
<Ronnie> de juiste personen regelen voor de projecten die we hebben
 * tiempjuuh moet alweer gaan
<Ronnie> zelf doe ik in het artwork team vooral aan het webdesign gedeelte, maar ik maak ook wel eens posters en flyers
<Ronnie> fijne avond tiempjuuh
<Raymundo> tjow
<Raymundo> alright
<Ronnie> de laatste tijd ben ik ook erg met de community server bezig:http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/ (een server waar we gemakkelijk web-programma's kunnen testen voordat het op de echte server terecht komt)
<Raymundo> had idroy volgens mij al eve laten zien
<Raymundo> lemme check ti again
<Idroy> ;)
<Raymundo> ja ik heb hem ervoor
<Raymundo> zit nog wel werk aan, het enige waar ik wel mee kan helpen zijn nieuwe afbeeldingen
<Raymundo> die moeten echt bijgewerkt worden
<Ronnie> en verder ben ik actief als gemeenschapsraadslid: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gemeenschapsraad/
<Ronnie> ja, afbeeldingen kun je goed bij helpen
<Ronnie> volgens mij is er ook een apart forum topic voor
<Idroy> yep
<Idroy> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/artwork/verse-plaatjes-voor-nieuwe-website-wie-wil-ze-maken/
<Raymundo> alright
<Idroy> Raymundo, ik zal je binnenkort wel ff met dat launchpad account helpen (het aanmaken lukt je zelf ook wel), alleen dat coc ondertekenen, alhoewel leoquant daar wel een goeie tutorial voor heeft gemaakt
<Idroy> ik zal hem wel ff opzoeken
<Ronnie> Idroy: fijn dat je dat gedeelte op je wilt nemen
<Idroy> np :)
<Ronnie> Raymundo: mocht je nog mee informatie over mij of het team willen, meestal ben ik in de avonden hier op IRC te vinden.
<Raymundo> ok
<Raymundo> ik ben er zelf niet echt vaak eerlijk gezecht, we zien wel ;)
<Raymundo> ik zal wel even kijken welke afbeeldingen vervangen moeten worden en wat voorn idee ik er bij heb
<Raymundo> laten we beginnen met die laptop op de main page... ik denk dat we dat maar eens op een lichtbak moeten doen ;)
<Ronnie> ik ben nu film kijken, ik zal straks IRC wel weer terug lezen
<Ronnie> fijne avond allen
<Idroy> cya later
<Raymundo> okz
<Raymundo> tjow
<StefandeVries> Ik ga nog wat Pythonprutsen
<Raymundo> okz
<StefandeVries> Nee, laat maar. Piano :D
<Raymundo> xd
<Raymundo> kga zelf ook eve weg, mesh tot vanaaf iedereen!
<Raymundo> tjow
<Idroy> cya
<leoquant> vpro: muziek en invloed op hersenen/parkinson/beweging
<leoquant> interesting tip
<leoquant> net 2
<Idroy> hmmm, klinkt interressant
<leoquant> oops tis erg heftig....:/
<StefandeVries> Parkinson en instrumenten gaan meestal niet samen
<leoquant> StefandeVries, parkinson pat. reageren positief op muziek/functioneren motorisch even beter
<leoquant> ook op epilepsiepatienten
<leoquant> ik ga even naar de webstek op labyrint
<Idroy> ik ga maar eens, misschien ben ik er zo weer, wie weet ;)
<Idroy> cya later
<StefandeVries> CasW: geen voice?
<CasW> Hé nee!
<CasW> Blijkbaar.
<Raymundo> whohooo
<StefandeVries> Waarschijnlijk door CasW1/CasW
<CasW> Denk ik ook ja
<CasW> Zo, weer goed P
<CasW> *:P
<CasW> Zo. Ik vertrek.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-15
<Idroy> ey oh
<leoquant> hee Idroy
<leoquant> is raymundo een beetje enthousiast geworden?
<Idroy> yep, ik denk het wel :)
<leoquant> mooi, ik hoop dat jullie als team hem kunnen inzetten, ツ
<Idroy> Ronnie heeft hem even ondervraagd ^^, volgens mij heeft ie wel een idee hoe we hem kunnen inzetten, en zelf heb ik ook wel een idee
<leoquant> ja ik "zag" dat gister
<leoquant> dan is irc wel zo gemakkelijk he, even elkaar bevragen enzo/kennismaken
<Idroy> ja klopt, het is ook veel directer en sneller
<Ronnie> zeker, IRC is hier erg geschilt voor. ajmmer dat hij niet zo vaak online is. dat maakt de taakverdeling lastiger
<leoquant> deed/doet hij grafisch lyceum, zoals dat vroeger heette?
<Idroy> hij doet de mbo mederwerker vormgeving (2 jarig)
<leoquant> ok
<Idroy> en dan de fotografie/audiovisuele kant zeg maar
<leoquant> layout achtige richting Idroy ?
<leoquant> of ook fotobewerking?
<Idroy> naja, meer fotografie, en ook filmpjes zeg maar
<leoquant> dat "past"wel goed in het team misschien, maar das aan jullie!
<leoquant> ubuntu screencast etc.
<Idroy> yep, volgens mij ook wel, zeker voor introductie filmpjes enzo
<Idroy> ja, inderdaad
<leoquant> dat bedoel ik
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> Idroy, irc't hij via een client? of weet je dat niet
<leoquant> we moeten hem online houden...:P
<Idroy> xchat
<leoquant> mooi
<Idroy> Ronnie, hij is meestal wel op msn 's avonds, dus het kan maar zo zijn dat ie er uiteindelijk vaker op irc is
<leoquant> hulp bij coc etc. ben ik beschikbaar, if aan de orde
<Idroy> ok, mooi :) Ik zie hem waarschijnlijk nog wel deze week, en dan kan ik hem wel helpen met een launchpad account (en coc) en op irc registreren
<Idroy> en als die coc me niet lukt, dan hoor je het wel :)
<Idroy> maar je hebt al een goeie tutorial gemaakt, dus dat moet wel lukken denk ik
<leoquant> komt goed
<leoquant> hoi tiempjuuh
<tiempjuuh> hey le
<leoquant> a guess: je bent bij oma?:)
<tiempjuuh> leoquant dus ::)
<tiempjuuh> jap, donderdag=omadag ;)
<leoquant> goed!
<tiempjuuh> flauw schijnsel, 11 letters?
<leoquant> geen idee?
<Idroy> http://www.mijnwoordenboek.nl/puzzelwoordenboek/flauw%20schijnsel/1
<Idroy> helaas, staat geen 11 letter woord tussen
<leoquant> dwaallicht?
<leoquant> met? nog te weinig
<leoquant> TRILHAARTJE?
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> ik keek bij schijnsel
<tiempjuuh> ghehe
<tiempjuuh> leoquant, die workshop teamviewer etc., zal ik daar vast een opzetje voor maken?
<leoquant> uh tuurlijk
<leoquant> en bedankt
<tiempjuuh> :)
<tiempjuuh> eerst eens leren voor de toetsweek :/
<leoquant> juist
 * tiempjuuh is wel klaar met Engels, leer je het ook d.m.v. Engelse chatrooms? =D
<tiempjuuh> Citaat uit Fawlty Towers: I speak English, I learn it from a book (met een manuel-accent)
<tiempjuuh> hey Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> hey tiempjuuh
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ben je nog aan de slag geweest met plaatjes?
<tiempjuuh> ehrr, laptop weigerde 3D, dus een herinstall was vereist, daarna niet meer aan gedacht, sorry :$
<tiempjuuh> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5035TY5RSpg
<tiempjuuh> xD
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Irritant herinstallties..
<tiempjuuh> ja, ik denk dat die Catalyst de boosdoener was
<tiempjuuh> dus nu de open source drivers, die doen het goed genoe
<tiempjuuh> g
<tiempjuuh> 'I speak English, I learn it from a book' :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Sja, oude generatie he.. tegenwoordig leer je het van youtube. ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> 'I speak English, fucking good! I learn it from youtube' :D
<tiempjuuh> :D
<tiempjuuh> I learn it from a book :D
<tiempjuuh> hoe is het verder met de Community Server? Nog nieuws?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Volgens mij niet. Die server draait rustig door.
<tiempjuuh> :)
 * tiempjuuh gaat eens naar huus aan
<leoquant> waaa de houtkachel voor het eerst aan....
<leoquant> smells :/
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot nog steeds aanwezig. Wauw...
<CasW> Wauw? Je bent verbaast? :P
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<CasW> Verbaasd. :P
<StefandeVries> Onze verbinding hier is óf retestabiel, óf het herstartmechanisme van de bot werkt goed. :P
<CasW> Of beide!
<StefandeVries> :D
<StefandeVries> hi leoquant
<leoquant> hee StefandeVries
<leoquant> rol je netjes door de tentamens?
<StefandeVries> vooralsnog wel :)
<StefandeVries> Intussen wat werken aan MwanzoBot.
<StefandeVries> meer dingen buiten de broncode halen, en in het configbestandje stoppen
<leoquant> ah zo
<StefandeVries> En de README
<leoquant> maakt hem toegasnkelijker..:P
<leoquant> juist de readme
<leoquant> die zal ik, wanneer klaar, verspreiden toch?
<leoquant> onder de gemeente ツ
<leoquant> toegankelijk blijft een moeilijk woord...
<StefandeVries> Het is al laat hè ;)
<StefandeVries> De botoperatoren komen ook in het configbestandje te staan.
<StefandeVries> Zodat bijvoorbeeld testversies maar één operator ondersteunen :P
<leoquant> :P
<StefandeVries> En nog wat dingetjes.
<StefandeVries> En dan de onvermijdelijke readme..
<leoquant> ok, maar hij doet het uitstekend, zeer bedankt nogmaals
<leoquant> nu nog binnen ubuntu-nl intergreren als infobot
<StefandeVries> Ja, commandoline heeft de benodigde def-database daarvoor al klaargemaakt :0
<StefandeVries> Alleen is de kwaliteit ervan qua spelling bedroevend.
<leoquant> daar moeten weer meer handen ingezet worden lijkt me, om die wiki binnen de bot te integreren
<leoquant> ja oa dat
<leoquant> hmm dat vlooiwerk ligt me wel
<Idroy> ik ga, spreek jullie later waarschijnlijk nog wel
<Idroy> cya later
<commandoline> alles is al van de wiki in de bot gezet via een scriptje
<leoquant> joo
<commandoline> dag Idroy
<leoquant> commandoline, o?
<commandoline> het moet alleen verbeterd zoals StefandeVries al zei.
<leoquant> das dan mooi
<leoquant> maar hoe /waar kan ik bijdragen? via launchpad?
<StefandeVries> Hij gaat #ubuntu-nl in als de readme af is.
<commandoline> hmm, geen idee, ik zat live in de database te editen in python, maar ik denk dat daar wat gebruiksvriendelijkers voor is :P
<leoquant> kortom hoe verbeter ik de taal/stijl etc.?
<StefandeVries> Via IRC.
<commandoline> :)
<leoquant> lol
<StefandeVries> De bot heeft commando's of definities aan te passen
<StefandeVries> om*
<leoquant> o zo...stupid me
<StefandeVries> maar ja, daar heb je een readme voor nodig :P
<StefandeVries> En zolang deze luiaard die niet schrijft..
<StefandeVries> :\
<leoquant> pff luiaard?
<StefandeVries> Op dat gebied wel
<StefandeVries> De bot is geen probleem
<leoquant> ga eerst die tentamens doen lijkt me :P
<StefandeVries> Documenteren vind ik rot.
<leoquant> ok
<StefandeVries> Morgen biologie, en dat zit er al in, boven. ;)
<leoquant> haha
<leoquant> nah, laat weten wanneer de readme af is ok?
<leoquant> maar over 6 dagen gaat hier de stekker eruit
<JanC> StefandeVries: kan je de initiële database ergens beschikbaar stellen in tekstvorm?
<leoquant> tot 3/4 jan.
<JanC> leoquant: oh?
<leoquant> vrijwillig JanC :P
<JanC> leoquant: kerstvakantie?
<leoquant> jaja
<leoquant> het lichtjesfeest he...
<leoquant> maargoe
<leoquant> later
<StefandeVries> Lateer
<StefandeVries> later*
<commandoline> dag leoquant!
 * JanC vindt dat elke gelegenheid goed is voor feest, met of zonder lichtjes  :P
<JanC> StefandeVries: als je hulp nodig hebt met spellingcontrole van teksten, dan kan het vertaalteam misschien helpen?
<StefandeVries> Nou, het ligt niet aan m'n spelling, maar aan de omvang ervan.
<StefandeVries> In m'n eentje alles verbeteren duurt te lang.
<JanC> StefandeVries: juist daarom  ;)
<JanC> StefandeVries: als je die in een tekstformaat kan gieten dat ook nog eens makkelijk opdeelbaar is...
<StefandeVries> Ze staan allemaal op de wiki.
<StefandeVries> Verder weet ik ook niet hoe, of wat.
<JanC> hm, n een gestructureerde vorm?
<commandoline> ik heb het scriptje volgens mij nog wel, dus wiki is idd ok om daarvoor te gebruiken :)
<StefandeVries> Oké :)
<commandoline> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Team/Irc/Bot
<StefandeVries> Het kan dus rechtstreeks op de wiki aangepast worden, JanC. ;)
<JanC> is die lijst ook nagekeken op wat al dan niet relevant is voor ubuntu-nl?
<commandoline> Nee, volgens mij is dit gewoon een vertaling van de factoids van de Engelstalige bot.
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<JanC> vandaar het idee om het vertaalteam in te schakelen!
<JanC> trijntje: jij bent momenteel lid van het vertaalteam, toch?
<Idroy> ey oh
<StefandeVries> Ey oh.
<trijntje> JanC: klopt
<CasW> Let's go.
<JanC> trijntje: zie de wiki URL, misschien kunnen jullie helpen met vertalen en/of het corrigeren van vertalingen?
<trijntje> JanC: een paar mensen hebben daar al aan gewerkt een tijd geleden, maar daarna gebeurde er weinig meer mee
<trijntje> is er nu meer zekerheid dat de bot online gaat?
<commandoline> trijntje: maar nu is er een bot met dank aan StefandeVries :)
<StefandeVries> De bot is al online.
<StefandeVries> And it's here to stay. ;)
<trijntje> !hi
<trijntje> !vnc
<commandoline> trijntje: alleen in #ubuntu-nl
<commandoline> en het commando is ;def ubuntu
<commandoline> bijv.
<commandoline> tenminste, voor zover ik weet :P
<commandoline> ;def ubuntu
<StefandeVries> Daar komt-ie pas als die goede factoids vertaald zijn.
<JanC> misschien handig als er ook een test-kanaal is?  ;)
<commandoline> StefandeVries: ##PyTest? :)
<StefandeVries> Daar is de bot altijd.
<JanC> hier is misschien ook, ok
<JanC> maar nit #ubuntu-nl
<JanC> niet
<JanC> anyway
<commandoline> StefandeVries: maar de factoids moeten dan ook even in een ##PyTest bestand
<StefandeVries> Ik zal 'm even cp'en via SSH, hold on
<trijntje> kan iemand ff een demonstratie in #ubuntu-nl geven, het lukt ons niet :P
<JanC> *niet* in #ubuntu-nl
<StefandeVries> Kom naar ##PyTest, trijnte
<StefandeVries> De bot is niet eens aanwezig in #ubuntu-nl, mensen..
<trijntje> ow, maar commandoline zei dat het alleen in #ubuntu-nl was :P
<commandoline> nou, de definities waren alleen ingesteld voor #ubuntu-nl, maar daar hadden we weinig aan zonder de bot daar :P
<StefandeVries> commandoline zegt wel eens vaker dingen :P
<Idroy> ik ga maar eens
<Idroy> cya later
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-16
<StefandeVries> hee leoquant
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries ik zat nit achter de compu....:)
<leoquant> e
<StefandeVries> Maakt niet uit ;)
<StefandeVries> Hoe gaat het ermee?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hey leoquant, mag ik iets vragen?
<leoquant> goed StefandeVries
<leoquant> Thomas_de_Graaff, jazeker
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Op de mailinglijst heb je een aantal kritische punten geplaatst. Nu vraag ik me af op wie je doelt met punt 2. Omdat ik de vorige vergadering er niet was kan de indruk ontstaan dat het punt op mij slaat. Is dat zo?
<leoquant> op de mailinglist van de raad?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja.
<leoquant> even lezen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal het punt wel even hier neerpoten.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> 2) Maak je punten en bijdragen niet persoonlijk, of vat dingen niet te
<Thomas_de_Graaff> snel persoonlijk op. Wanneer je afziet van meetings, omdat je het nut
<Thomas_de_Graaff> er niet van inziet, komt dat vrij snel onproffesioneel over, en ook
<Thomas_de_Graaff> oncollegiaal over. De schijn ontstaat gemakkelijk dat je enkel meedoet
<Thomas_de_Graaff> om/voor je eigen punten en opvattingen. Gewoon niet doen.
<leoquant> ja ik kreeg inderdaad de indruk dat je afwezigheid was ingegeven door boosheid/onbegrip
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nou, dat is niet zo. Ik had al aangegeven in de mailinglijst dat ik de meeting vergeten was.
<leoquant> later zag je meer ruimte door bijdragen van anderen
<leoquant> en wou je toegevoegd worden aan de meeting
<Thomas_de_Graaff> O, dat is een andere meeting.
<leoquant> nee, de meeting met de stichting
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die is nog niet eens geweest.
<leoquant> je gaf aan geen zin te hebben aan die meeting
<leoquant> dan vind/vond ik niet prettig overkomen
<leoquant> omdat je een keyspeler bent in het overleg stichting-raad
<leoquant> ook al blijf te bij je standpunt, blijf gewoon in overleg met elkaar
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik had begrepen dat die meeting bedoelt was voor het uitwerken van het besluit van de gemeenschapsraad dat aanvragen via de raad naar de stichting zouden gaan.
<leoquant> nee, er ligt in overleg altijd ruimte Thomas_de_Graaff
<leoquant> ook al heb een stevig standpunt
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nou, dat besluit was genomen door de gemeenschapsraad, en voor mij staat dat besluit dan.
<leoquant> er was besloten tot nader overleg
<leoquant> omdat de raad dat belangrijk vond en vindt
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, maar daarvan was ik niet op de hoogte.
<leoquant> verder wil gewoon alles zakelijk houden, net als njij hoop ik (denk ik ツ )
<leoquant> maar ik zie nu geen probleem, jij bent gewoon bij het overleg toch?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Anyhoes, het lijkt mij niet verstandig, en ook niet collegiaal om mede raadsleden te laten werken aan de uitwerking van beleid waar ze niet achter staan. Dat kan dan beter gebeuren door mensen die het idee zien zitten lijkt mij persoonlijk.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ben bij het overleg, zeker.
<leoquant> dat is zeer belangrijk
<leoquant> het is key de stichting te integreren in ons organisatiemodel namelijk
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik wens trouwens niet de key speler te zijn tussen stichting en raad. Ik heb al genoeg taken op mijn schouders. Dat ik nu toevallig in beide groepen deelneem is arbitrair.
<leoquant> nuh, dat begrijp ik Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik dacht dat de raad pas had besloten juist om de stichting buiten de organisatie te plaatsen???
<leoquant> maar je bent het voorlopig tegen wil en dank wel
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Of is dat besluit ook al teruggedraaid?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Of staat dat weer ter discussie?
<leoquant> over dat soort dingen wou ik het ook hebben, maar ik ga open een gesprek in
<leoquant> altijd
<leoquant> ik luister graag naar alle argumenten
<leoquant> johanvd hheft het punt van buiten ubuntu-nl wederom op de agenda gezet toch?
<leoquant> (de agelopen raad)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, om duidelijkheid te verkrijgen over wat nu de positie was als ik het agendapunt goed heb gelezen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> In de logs is er geen melding van terugdraaien van een genomen besluit oid.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ook meer duidelijkheid heb ik niet kunnen vinden.
<leoquant> nee, hij was bang dat jullie niet van de fciliteiten gebruik konden maken
<leoquant> klopt we gaan gewoon weer een overlegronde in
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. Ik zie het wel.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wel erg irritant, want ik heb al aardig wat tijd gestopt in het uitwerken van eerder genomen besluiten.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zie http://sounl.org
<leoquant> ik weet dat je heel veel werk doet voor Ubuntu NL. veel respect daarvoor.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De gemeenschapsraad had besloten dat de stichting geen team onder Ubuntu-NL mocht zijn, buiten de gemeenschap stond. Waarop de stichting besloot dan een eigen domein, middelen e.d. te gaan gebruiken.
<leoquant> ik meen dat ik dat in die paar punten op de mailinglist ook genoemd het
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, en ik ben het daar mee eens.
<leoquant> juist en dat punt is weerom op de raad van afgelopen keer gekomen, ik dacht via johanvd
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Er moeten echt nieuwe argumenten zijn, of onvoorzienbare gevolgen om besluiten terug te draaien. Anders blijf je jojoen
<leoquant> dat stelde ik in punt 1
<leoquant> efficient vergaderen
<leoquant> argumenten in mailing
<leoquant> afhameren ter vergadering
<leoquant> anders==>never ending story
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. We zullen het komende overleg kijken hoe het gaat.
<StefandeVries> De bot werkt. Stomme fout in code verholpen. Stemmingen zouden nu sneller en beter moeten gaan.
<leoquant> ik ben benieuwd, maar heb er veel vertrouwen in dat beide partners er uit komen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Is er een gebruiksaanwijzing van de bot ergens?
<StefandeVries> Not yet.
<StefandeVries> Op het moment bezig eraan.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De commando's zijn ongeveer dezelfde als de vorige bot, maar dan met ; ervoor?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, en commandoline moeten maar eens voor ubuntero opgaan. ;)
<StefandeVries> Ik heb nog te weinig gedaan :)
<StefandeVries> commandoline kan al opgaan
<leoquant> commandoline is/gaat ervoor he..:)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Owja, staat het al op de agenda?
<StefandeVries> Ja, hij is nu bezig met testimonials.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Goed!
<StefandeVries> Voor mij is het geen must.
<leoquant> elke testimonial is er 1!
<StefandeVries> Ik hecht er niet veel waarde aan, dat membership.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ken het. ;) Was het voor mij ook niet tot het voor de stichting nodig was.
<StefandeVries> En iedereen die de CoC tekent is een Ubuntero hè ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ga pas waarde aan het membership hechten zodra het wordt afgepakt als je niets meer doet. ;)
<leoquant> StefandeVries, misschien hecht de community eraan iemand te "belonen"
<leoquant> dat kan ook nog....
<StefandeVries> De community beloont me door mijn inzet te gebruiken.
<StefandeVries> Lees: de bot.
<leoquant> jaja ツ
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Waar staan de testimonials van commandoline?
<StefandeVries> Als de community me dan álsnog wil belonen, drijven ze hun eigen zin door en doen ze het meer voor zichzelf dan voor mij. ;)
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, ik duikel ff het linkje op.
<leoquant> StefandeVries, your the boss
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/marten-de-vries
<StefandeVries> Onderaan :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Thx. zal eens even iets tikken. :)
<leoquant> Thomas_de_Graaff, nog meer vragen? anders ga ik ff thee doen nu
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Geniet van de thee. :)
<StefandeVries> commandoline krijgt dat membership, zeker weten :)
<leoquant> dank
<StefandeVries> De botdocumentatie schiet op.
<MrChrisDruif> Mooi zo
<leoquant> naise
<StefandeVries> Het gedeelte voor botoperatoren is veruit het grootste.
<leoquant> huiswerk voor hen dus
 * MrChrisDruif is trouwens eindelijk begonnen aan die terminal ws
<leoquant> hou een tentamen StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Nou, op dit moment zijn jij en ik de enige operatoren, leoquant :p
<leoquant> wie zijn stuff kent mag de bot gebruiken :P
<leoquant> ben ik gezakt....
<leoquant> werkelijk...:)
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, ik ben zeer benieuwd
<leoquant> en help je graag mee wanneer de les er is
<MrChrisDruif> Kan je google docs openen leoquant ?
<leoquant> uh MrChrisDruif ...nee
<MrChrisDruif> Jammer
<leoquant> is dat een uitbreiding van een g account?
<commandoline> leoquant: als je een google account hebt, kan je bij google docs
<leoquant> vertel
<leoquant> oki
<commandoline> en mooi dat de docs opschieten :)
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, ik ga naar google docs 1 moment
<leoquant> ja ik ben er
<leoquant> en nu?
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, coll shared neem ik aan?
<commandoline> MrChrisDruif moet je een linkje sturen dan zodat je mee kan werken (of het document compleet openbaar maken).
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant; als het goed is heb je op bericht op je ubuntu mail
<leoquant> commandoline, begrijp ik
<leoquant> ok
<Snicksie> MrChrisDruif, wat ga je voor de terminal doen? een les erover? :)
<leoquant> gezien MrChrisDruif
<leoquant> ツ
<MrChrisDruif> Snicksie; yup
<Snicksie> toftof :)
<leoquant> yeah
<Snicksie> succes MrChrisDruif :)
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant; ik denk dat ik gewoon alles ga opschrijven wat ik wil zeggen en zoals je gezien heb kan je commentaar neerzetten
<leoquant> html workshop en terminal waren meest gewenst via forum poll
<MrChrisDruif> Dankjewel Snicksie =)
<MrChrisDruif> Zal wel lukken denk ik
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, ok
<Snicksie> als je dat zou willen, wil ik wel helpen in de voorbereiding ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Top, bedankt voor het aanbod Snicksie =)
<commandoline> hmm, ja, ik moet eens gaan nadenken over die html-worskhop :)
<StefandeVries> Documentatie. leuk! :D
<MrChrisDruif> commandoline; klinkt bekend...procrastinatie ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Of in goed Nederlands Uitstellerietus ;-)
<commandoline> :P
<Snicksie> hophop commandoline :)
<commandoline> nee hoor, dat gaat iig nog een weekje duren. :P
<Snicksie> start gwn een google documentje, schrijf in het kort een paar punten op die je sowieso wilt behandelen ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Had ik ook maanden last van....ben laatst EINDELIJK eens begonnen toen ik toch een poos in de trein moest zitten
<commandoline> hmm, ik gebruik liever direct de wiki
<Snicksie> gaat natuurlijk ook ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ook goed
<Snicksie> het mooie van google docs is dat je evt. anderen kan uitnodigen om tegelijktijd aan je document te werken ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb het niet gedaan want van mij hoeft niet per se op de wiki
<Snicksie> maakt niet uit waar je het aanmaakt, als je het in je eentje wilt doen, dan kun je dat gewoon locaal houden en als je dat wilt delen is het handiger om het op een plaats te zetten waar anderen er ook aan kunnen ;)
<commandoline> mja, daarvoor heb ik dan weer etherpad. Google docs vind ik dan weer wat overkill, dat gebruik ik alleen zodra het mogelijk moet zijn om afbeeldingen e.d. toe te voegen.
<commandoline> daarom :P
<MrChrisDruif> Etherpad, kan ook inderdaad
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant; elke lege regel is een plek waar even pauze is en ik mogelijk op vragen in ga
<leoquant> invite accepted, en zal indien nodig commentaar(?) geven ツ
<leoquant> MrChrisDruif, wanneer ik los moet gaan om reclame te maken voor de workshop, geef dat aan he....
<leoquant> (datum needed tzt)
<MrChrisDruif> Yup, eerst maar eens helemaal afronden
<leoquant> +1
<StefandeVries> Docs klaar.
<leoquant> logisch verhaal
<leoquant> ik pauzeer even...
<StefandeVries> Code teruggebracht van 450 naar 398 regels.
<commandoline> hmm, netjes :)
<StefandeVries> Nutteloos geworden module verwijderd.
<commandoline> oh, ok :P
<commandoline> dat schiet wel lekker op, ja.
<StefandeVries> Ja, geen grote herschrijvingen.
<StefandeVries> Al kan dat wel nog..
<StefandeVries> Wat gemeenschappelijke condities die in één if zouden kunnen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, ik zag in de logs van de vorige vergadering van de gemeenschapsraad 'blind' gestemd werd. Is het met de bot ook nog mogelijk om openbaar te stemmen? Ik zou eigenlijk het blinde stemmen zoveel mogelijk willen vermijden, en alleen gebruiken als het gaat om het stemmen met betrekking tot personen.
<StefandeVries> Heb je de recente featuretoevoeging gemist?
<StefandeVries> Kom eens naar ##PyTest ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb alle featuretoevoegingen gemist. ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Thomas_de_Graaff; alles is mogelijk ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; kleine vraag: als je een link toevoegd, wordt het dan ook even bevestigd door de bot ergens?
<StefandeVries> Hoe bedoel je?
<MrChrisDruif> Maakt mij niet uit of het in het kanaal is of bij de voorzitter van de vergadering in een pm
<commandoline> dat doen andere bots. Als je een link geeft, zeggen ze iets als 'link received' en dan komt 'ie in de log apart te staan.
<MrChrisDruif> Maar ik denk beter in kanaal
<commandoline> maar ik mis altijd het nut ervan een beetje :P
<StefandeVries> Ja, die komt gewoon in de logs te staan.
<Snicksie> bevestiging vooral denk ik ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Yup zoiets van "#link http://awesomeweb.com/" "Link received: http://awesomeweb.com/"
<Snicksie> aangezien je meestal verwacht dat er toch iets gebeurt als je een commando ingeeft ;)
<StefandeVries> Het nut daarvan ontgaat mij althans compleet.
<Snicksie> tja, er zijn blijkbaar veel mensen die gewoon zijn om reactie te krijgen als ze een commando ingeven, ook al is het enkel een notice of een message in het kanaal zelf
<Snicksie> en echt praktisch nut heeft het niet, maar het is gewoon fijner om response te krijgen lijkt me ;)
<MrChrisDruif> commandoline; even als referentie waarom het wel handig is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Meetings/20111214
<MrChrisDruif> Drie keer dezelfde link omdat de voorzitter niet wist dat links stil ontvangen worden
<commandoline> hmm, ok, bovenin de logs.
<commandoline> zou kunnen, idd.
<commandoline> maar da's aan StefandeVries ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Daarom is het beter om even een melding te maken ergens
<MrChrisDruif> Kan ook aan degene die de link stuurt, dan weet hij in ieder geval dat het ontvangen is
<Snicksie> evenals je bij een startmeeting meldt dat de meeting gestart is en bij een stopmeeting dat de meeting gestopt is :)
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, zou dan toch ook nergens voor nodig zijn? ;-)
<Snicksie> natuurlijk verwacht je dat dat commando dat effect heeft, maar als je opeens geen reactie krijgt, dan vraag je je af of de bot nog wel correct werkt
<StefandeVries> Waar zou de link ontvangen moeten zijn?
<StefandeVries> Je ziet de link toch?
<Snicksie> ja, maar je wilt dat de bot dat opneemt in zijn verslag :)
<StefandeVries> Dat wordt opgenomen.
<Snicksie> natuurlijk
<StefandeVries> Als je er van boven naar onder doorleest, kom je er vanzelf.
<StefandeVries> Althans. Zo lees ik meestal. :P
<commandoline> StefandeVries: ja, maar het gaat hier dus om een overzichtje.
<Snicksie> maar het is wel praktisch om dat even bevestigd te krijgen
<commandoline> met actiepunten, ideeën en links (zoals meetingology dat doet voor zover ik weet)
<Snicksie> stel dat je een samenvatting maakt waarbij de links ook apart vermelde worden
<Snicksie> yep :)
<MrChrisDruif> Het ging mij inderdaad om de bevestiging van het ontvangen van een link
<commandoline> eh, dat heeft pas nut als er iets anders mee gedaan wordt in de log
<commandoline> (dus bijv. bovenin verzamelen van links)
<StefandeVries> Mja, die bevestiging is nutteloos zonder samenvatting, dus daar ga ik eens over nadenken.
<Snicksie> samenvatting is sowieso praktisch denk ik ;)
<StefandeVries> Mja, praktisch wellicht. Nuttig ook?
<commandoline> StefandeVries: nou, vooral als je even de belangrijkste dingen van een vergadering wilt terugkijken misschien.
<commandoline> dus alle ;action's aan het eind van een uur vergaderen van de gemeenschapsraad ofzo
<StefandeVries> Dan moeten ;action en ;topic wel heel consequent worden toegepast.
<StefandeVries> Nou ja.
<StefandeVries> Ik maak er wel weer 450 regels code van.
<Snicksie> das natuurlijk aan de gebruikers he ;)
<StefandeVries> Eerst even uitvissen waarom de netbook het verdomt nieuwe versies te laden.
<commandoline> als dat zorgt voor vrijwel automatische notulen, moet je eens zien hoe veel dat gebruikt gaat worden :P
<StefandeVries> Snicksie, lezen ook ;)
<Snicksie> langere code is is niet noodzakelijk slechter natuurlijk ;)
<StefandeVries> Dat heb je me ook nooit horen of zien zeggen.
<Snicksie> nee, klopt ;)
<Snicksie> gelukkig niet ^^
<StefandeVries> De netbook doet...raar
<StefandeVries> Ik krijg een foutmelding in MwanzoBot op een punt dat niet meer niet in de code staat, op regel 406
<StefandeVries> Nieuwe versies komen niet door.
<StefandeVries> Ah.
<StefandeVries> Ik ben het verkeerde bestand aan het doorsturen
<StefandeVries> Nogal wiedes.
<MrChrisDruif> Tsja, niet zo handig ;-)
<StefandeVries> Goddank, het werkt weer
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, leoquant: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/MwanzoBotreadme.pdf
<MrChrisDruif> Hoera, maar inderdaad: automatische notulen gaat echt wel gebruikt worden
 * MrChrisDruif kijkt stiekem ook in dat pdf'je ;-)
<StefandeVries> voel je vrij
<leoquant> super \o/
<MwanzoBot> test
<StefandeVries> Oké.
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, jezelf kicken =P
<StefandeVries> Altijd lol :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die gebruiksaanwijzing ziet er goed uit. :) Het is me echter nog niet duidelijk hoe een bot toe te voegen aan een kanaal?
<StefandeVries> join?
<StefandeVries> Alleen door botoperatoren.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. We hebben bij de stichting een besloten kanaal, wie kan daar de bot aan toevoegen?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Of is het nog niet zover dat de bot operationeel is wat dat betreft?
<StefandeVries> Een kanaal met een keyword?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik denk het. #ubuntu-nl-stichting
<StefandeVries> Daar kom ik zonder keyword in :)
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot ondersteunt nog een keyword.
<StefandeVries> Bouw ik even in.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, dan is het kanaal van de stichting dus niet besloten.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Vreemd..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat was enige tijd terug wel zo.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> MrChrisDruif, kan je nog in het #ubuntu-nl-stichting kanaal komen?
<MrChrisDruif> Thomas_de_Graaff; * Cannot join #ubuntu-nl-stichting (Channel is invite only).
<Thomas_de_Graaff> A, ok. Dan is het nu weer besloten dus.
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff: hoe heb je dat gedaan?
<commandoline> chanserv?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja.
<commandoline> welk commando?
<StefandeVries> maar dat is invite-only, geen keyword.
<commandoline> (ik probeer het ook in ##PyTest voor StefandeVries voor elkaar te krijgen)
<commandoline> oh, natuurlijk...
<Thomas_de_Graaff>  /mode #ubuntu-nl-stichting +i
<commandoline> ja,daar schieten we weinig mee op.
<StefandeVries> /mode ##Pytest +k keyword
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ga kijken hoe het met een keyword kan.
<StefandeVries> ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar is het niet mogelijk om de bot een invite te geven in het kanaal?
<commandoline> jawel, maar aannemen is nogal ingewikkeld (vergeleken met keyword iig)
<Thomas_de_Graaff>  /mode <#channel> +I <nick!user@host>
<commandoline> StefandeVries: is join een commando dat gegeven kan worden als de bot al draait?
<StefandeVries> Ja, tuurlijk.
<commandoline> want zo te zien doet een invite niets meer dan een flag op de server zetten.
<StefandeVries> Een van de speerpunten van MwanzoBot.
<commandoline> :)
<commandoline> probeer mwanzobot nu eens ##PyTest te laten joinen?
<StefandeVries> Kan even niet
<StefandeVries> Loopt hier even mis.
<commandoline> ok
<StefandeVries> Ben vanavond laat weer terg.
<commandoline> ok, dag.
<commandoline> je kan zelf die invite ook sturen als op :)
<StefandeVries> beetje bot, maar ik moet weg nu
<commandoline> oh, nog bedankt voor je testimonial, Thomas_de_Graaff.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> :) Graag gedaan.
<commandoline> 3 out of 18. :D
<commandoline> ho, sorry, verkeerde kanaal :P
<Snicksie> heb je er 18 nodig commandoline ?
<commandoline> nee :P
<Snicksie> oh :)
<commandoline> dit ging over de installatie van Visual Studio op windows :P
<Snicksie> ah
<Snicksie> die heb ik als het goed is ook nog rondzwerven op mijn windows
<commandoline> was bedoeld voor #openteacher
<Snicksie> okay :p
<Thomas_de_Graaff> leoquant, jij hebt laatst iets gedaan met het leiding kanaal, nieuwe toegangsrechten oid. Is er iets gereset oid. bij Freenode? Het kanaal van de stichting was geheel open namelijk, terwijl dat altijd een besloten kanaal was.
<MrChrisDruif> Hoe heet de Dash in het Nederlands?
<leoquant> Thomas_de_Graaff, zo trof ik het leiding kanaal ook min of meer aan. wel geinformeerd bij freenode, die waren toen wel bezig geweest met servers geloof ik.
<leoquant> dus een echt duidelijk antwoord heb ik niet gehad.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, dan zal het wel met Freenode te maken hebben denk ik.
<leoquant> maar  heb je nu weer op orde?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nog niet, ik heb het kanaal op invite gezet, maar nog geen autoinvite rechten aan bestuurders toegekend.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik denk ook dat het anders moet ivm. de bot, een keyword gebruiken.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hoe dat precies in zijn werk gaat heb ik nog niet bekeken.
<leoquant> ok dat komt wel
<Thomas_de_Graaff>  /mode #ubuntu-nl-stichting +k keyword
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar hoe dat met inloggen in het kanaal dan werkt weet ik niet.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En invite only moet dan wel uit denk ik.
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff: Dat werkte in ##PyTest niet, ChanServ maakte het ongedaan...
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idem in het stichtingskanaal.
<commandoline> ik denk dat met invites ook wel kan eigenlijk (dus de bot inviten en dan laten joinen)
<leoquant> das nieuw policy lijkt me
<commandoline> of ik heb iets in de IRC specs over het hoofd gezien.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> In principe is de bot met een gewone gebruiker te vergelijken toch?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Voor wat betreft kanaalrechten toekennen in ieder geval.
<leoquant> jazeker, in principe wel
<commandoline> ja, maar het verschil is dat een gebruiker een volledige IRC-client heeft
<commandoline> en de bot de irc-spec maar deels implementeert
<leoquant> correct
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. Ik wil het wel eens proberen of ik de bot invite rechten kan geven in het stichtings kanaal. Maar dan moet ik eerst het stichtingskanaal weer goed op invite only hebben staan.
<commandoline> dus als je moet 'reageren' op een invite met een andere handeling dan gewoon joinen, dan moet de bot aangepast worden.
<commandoline> nou geloof ik dat dat niet het geval is, maar helemaal zeker dus niet :P
<commandoline> gewoon testen dus.
<leoquant> Thomas_de_Graaff, ook zorgen dat de founder bent he van een kanaal
<Thomas_de_Graaff> commandoline, Give user access without invite to invite only channel:
<Thomas_de_Graaff> -------------------------------------------------------
<leoquant> dan blijf je in charge
<Thomas_de_Graaff>  Give user access without invite to invite only channel:
<Thomas_de_Graaff> -------------------------------------------------------
<Thomas_de_Graaff>  /mode <#channel> +I <nick!user@host>
<commandoline> Thomas_de_Graaff is al founder volgens chanserv...
<commandoline> oh, dat zou zeker moeten werken :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Met bovenstaande commando geef je een gebruiker invite without invite
<commandoline> gewoon de bot daaraan toevoegen, en klaar.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zal het eens proberen.
<commandoline> is de bot daar dan?
<commandoline> ok, die +i werkt nu :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> commandoline, kan je nog eens proberen ubuntu-nl-stichting te joinen?
<commandoline> uitnodiging vereist :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. Dan ga ik de bot zoeken. :)
<commandoline> die lijkt me offline totdat StefandeVries er weer is
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Niet in ##PyTest
<leoquant>  /mode #ubuntu-nl-stichting +I user*!*@.......
<Thomas_de_Graaff> A, ok, dan testen we dat een andere keer.
<commandoline> en ook niet hier, en dat zijn z'n vaste stekkies.
<commandoline> dus idd, andere keer.
<leoquant> met bovenstaande syntax kreeg ik leiding channel weer ok
<leoquant> al join ik nu met een delay
<Thomas_de_Graaff>  /mode <#channel> +I <nick!user@host>
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat is om gebruikers toe te voegen om zonder invite een invite only kanaal te joinen.
<leoquant>  *!*@ verkeek ik me op
<leoquant> ik heb alle commands opgeslagen
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: enig idee waarom de aliassen in drupal nu allemaal 'introductie-tab1' etc heten en niet 'introductie'
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, je had volgens mij eerst alleen de hoofdpagina een alias gegeven, en de tabs hadden nog geen alias. Ik heb nu alle tabs een naam gegeven.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: heb je er problemen mee als ik deze namen wat aanpas, zodat de url's beter/duidelijker worden?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ging er vanuit dat je niet dezelfde alias aan meerdere pagina's kon geven, maar misschien hadden alle tabs ook wel 'introductie' kunnen heten.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, ga je gang.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: ja kunt ook /introductie/desktop/ doen
<Ronnie> ik ga aan de slag
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat is inderdaad beter. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dan zal ik de download links eens aanpassen naar 11.10 ipv. 11.04.
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: download links zijn klaar
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, ik heb ze net aangepast, als het goed is allemaal 11.10 nu.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, ziet er netjes uit zo!
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, wat moet er nog gebeuren alvorens de site klaar is om online te gaan?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/contact moet nog gemaakt.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ik wil nog mogelijk maken om tweetalig te schiften in de info op launchpad zodat team beschrijvingen netter worden.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ronnie, nog een kleinigheidje, in het logo op de site staat Loco ipv. LoCo (Local Community).
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: is het organisatie schema nog iets geworden: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/organisatie
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ben daar niet meer mee bezig geweest.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat komt er ook niet meer van denk ik.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Misschien is er iemand in het artwork team die daarmee aan de slag wil gaan.
<Ronnie> misschien wel een mooie klus voor Raymundo <-- Idroy
<Idroy> Ronnie, inderdaad, ik zie hem zondag sowieso nog even (voor launchpad account, coc en irc account), tot die tijd spreek ik hem ook nog wel op msn/irc (hij was er net nog)
<Idroy> En dan zal ik het wel even over dat schema hebben
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb misschien nog wel wat basis materiaal.
<Ronnie> Idroy: we hebben al ooit een opzet gemaakt, ik zal ook even zoeken
<Idroy> ok, als je me die zou willen mailen :) Dan stuur ik het nog wel even naar hem toe.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik stuur mijn materiaal ook even op. De onbewerkte bestanden in een xcf.
<Idroy> ok, is goed
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idroy, kan gmail 3,7 mb in één mail ontvangen?
<Ronnie> Idroy: mail gestuurd
<Idroy> ik zou het niet weten, probeer het uit zal ik zeggen ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, komt eraan dan.
<Idroy> ok, volgens mij wil het wel
<Idroy> Ronnie, ontvangen :)
<Idroy> Thomas_de_Graaff, ook ontvangen :)\
<MrChrisDruif> Weet een van jullie hoe de Dash heet in het Nederlands?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Witte reus oid?
<Idroy> ghehe
<MrChrisDruif> <_<"
<MrChrisDruif> Ubuntu Dash
<MrChrisDruif> *Ubuntu's
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik denk dat Dash een naam is omdat het met een hoofdletter geschreven is, dan wordt Dash waarschijnlijk niet vertaald?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar volgens mij is er op het forum ooit een discussie over geweest. Ik weet niet meer wat daar uit is gekomen.
<MrChrisDruif> hannie zou het wel weten =P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat denk ik ook.
<Idroy> btw, dus het schema op deze pagina:http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/organisatie klopt qua inhoud ook?
<Ronnie> Idroy: de namen van de teams zelf is denk ik niet nodig. ik denk dat vooral belanrijk is dat de raad door de community gekozen word en dat het mwanzo team zorgt voor de doorstroom van community naar teams
<Ronnie> Thomas_de_Graaff: weten we wat voor informatie op de contact pagina moet komen?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik denk de contactgegevens voor de teams, de gemeenschapsleiding en de gemeenschapsraad?
<Ronnie> contact gegevens van de teams staat volgens mij al op de teams pagina
<Ronnie> hmm, staat er idd niet...
<Idroy> ik ga
<Idroy> cya later
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, ping?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Is #ubuntu-nl-stichting invite-only nu, of keyword?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> invite only
<StefandeVries> Kun je MwanzoBot eens een uitnodiging sturen?
<StefandeVries> Even kijken hoe dat eruit ziet.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal de bot no invite needed maken.
<StefandeVries> Ah, nog beter :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hoe kan je in xchat ook al weer eenvoudig de link van een user kopiëren?
<MrChrisDruif> RMK?
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, ~Mwanzobot@unaffiliated/stefandevries/bot/mwanzobot
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hoe doe je dat?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> (heb het vaker nodig namelijk)
<StefandeVries> Dat weet ik niet :(
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, als het goed is heeft mwanzobot nu geen invite nodig in #ubuntu-nl-stichting
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; ~stefan@unaffiliated/stefandevries ???
<StefandeVries> Dat ben ik.
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad
<MrChrisDruif> Thomas_de_Graaff; gewoon /whois gebruiken
<StefandeVries> Als het goed is is MwanzoBot nu aanwezig in #-stichting
<MrChrisDruif> Thomas_de_Graaff; jij toch? > ~Thomas@unaffiliated/thomasdegraaff/x-929829
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik had een foutje gemaakt. Kan je het nog eens proberen StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> MwanzoBot zegt: Cannot send to channel.
<StefandeVries> Ah, oké
<StefandeVries> Is-ie nu weg?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hij is er niet eens geweest
<StefandeVries> O, nee, idnerdaad.
<StefandeVries> Ik las de output verkeerd :p
<Thomas_de_Graaff> MrChrisDruif, ik krijg niets te zien met /whois MrChrisDruif ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hij is er!
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal'm eens testen.
<StefandeVries> De handleiding heb je nu l)
<MrChrisDruif> Thomas_de_Graaff; ik krijg van alles, o.a.: ~ryu-kuris@unaffiliated/chrisdruif
<StefandeVries> ;)
<MrChrisDruif> StefandeVries; jij zit in twee kanalen? ;-)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, het werkt!
<StefandeVries> In 10, MrChrisDruif
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar ik kan de log nog niet downloaden geloof ik.
<MrChrisDruif> Hmmm...
<StefandeVries> Nee, klopt.
<StefandeVries> Moet de Dropboxservice even herstarten.
<StefandeVries> Komt goed voor morgen ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> MrChrisDruif, hoe toets jij het /whois commando precies in?
<MrChrisDruif>  /whois MrChrisDruif
<MrChrisDruif> Alleen dan zonder spatie ervoor natuurlijk ;-)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Raar.. dat werkt bij mij niet.
<MrChrisDruif> Weird
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, de output daarvan die je in het FreeNode-onderdeel, de server window
<StefandeVries> Niet in het kanaal
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, standaard wel ja =)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Uhhh... en waar vind ik dat FreeNode onderdeel?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb m'n xchat iets anders ingesteld
<MrChrisDruif> xchat toch?
<StefandeVries> Uhm, zie je bij je kanalenlijst/-knoppen een freenode-onderdeel?
<MrChrisDruif> Dan moet je naar het kopje freenode klikken
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ah.. :D
 * commandoline krijgt gewoon een mooi venstertje in pidgin :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Voor het eerst dat ik dat zie.
<MrChrisDruif> Haha
<MrChrisDruif> Thomas_de_Graaff; je kan ook rechtermuisknop doen op een user aan in de rechterlijst ;-)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Thx. heren. Dat scheelt mij een hoop irritant overtypen als ik een keer snel voor een vergadering gebruikers moet toevoegen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> MrChrisDruif, maar dan kan je geen copy doen volgens mij. Dat had ik geprobeerd.
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, wel
<MrChrisDruif> Dan moet je gewoon linkermuisknop op het deel klikken wat je wilt kopi
<MrChrisDruif> ëren
<MrChrisDruif> Werkt nog sneller dan /whois en dan kopiëren
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hmmm.. doe ik waarschijnlijk weer iets verkeerd, want als ik dan op ctrl + v druk, dan verschijnt er wat er voorheen in stond.
<MrChrisDruif> ~Thomas@unaffiliated/thomasdegraaff/x-929829 ~stefan@unaffiliated/stefandevries ~ryu-kuris@unaffiliated/chrisdruif ~commandol@unaffiliated/commandoline
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Bij jou werkt het in ieder geval prima. :)
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, misschien moet ik maar mensen toevoegen bij vergaderingen ;-)
<StefandeVries> O, MwanzoBot is er weer.
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zag het StefandeVries ;-)
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, is-ie in #-stichting ook weer binnengekomen?
<commandoline> :)
<commandoline> dag allemaal, ik ga ervandoor
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Je bedoelt toch, met rechtermuisknop op gebruikersnaam kllikken, dan krijg je een menuutje waarin selecteer de naam, dan verschijnt een overzichtje, met daar user: sfdsdfssjd;@lsdkfjldsjfl. Als je daar op klikt, bedoel je dat MrChrisDruif ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, ja, hij is er weer. :)
<MrChrisDruif> Ja, maar daar links klikken ;-)
<MrChrisDruif> Ow...bij mij maakt het niet uit =/
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat doe ik, en dan ctrl + v, maar niets hoor.
<MrChrisDruif> Weird
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd.
<StefandeVries> Ik voel een vreugdedansje aankomen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het werkt prima StefandeVries :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Echt handig dat we weer een bot hebben. :)
<StefandeVries> Nou nog die automatische samenvatting.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Voor boven de log?
<StefandeVries> Of eronder. :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Actiepunten e.d.?
<StefandeVries> Actiepunten, onderwerpen, stemmingsuitslagen.
<StefandeVries> Niet per se gesorteerd, maar gewoon chronologisch.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Als je die kan presenteren op een manier dat ze handig te parsen zijn zou het top zijn. ;)
<StefandeVries> Een regel ---- ervoor, zoiets?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik heb er niet echt ideeën over, maar als bepaalde gegevens er met een scriptje oid. uit te trekken zijn is dat waarschijnlijk handig.
<MrChrisDruif> Boven, is meer een samenvatting
<StefandeVries> Ja, het maakt ook eigenlijk niets uit waar het staat.
<MrChrisDruif> Als je alles wilt lezen, scroll je maar door naar beneden voor de volle log
<StefandeVries> Ja, maar dat is lastiger in te bouwen :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hoewel, eigenlijk hoeft dat parsen niet echt. Er moeten waarschijnlijk toch nog wat handwerk aan te pas komen om acties e.d. finaal te maken.
<StefandeVries> Oké, dan laat ik dat achterwege
<StefandeVries> Die samenvatting moet ik even gaan uitdenken.
<StefandeVries> Of ja.
<StefandeVries> Vooral het inbouwen moet even goed gebeuren.
<StefandeVries> Ik ga.
<StefandeVries> Tot later!
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-17
<StefandeVries> Ik ben bezig aan de automatische samenvatting voor meetings. Onderwerpen, actiepunten, stemmingen en stemmingsuitslagen worden aan het einde van het bestand samenvattend opgesomd.
<StefandeVries> Een voorbeeld is te vinden op: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/logs/log8584213171381.txt
<StefandeVries> Het gebrek aan de laatste stemmingsuitslag is mijn fout; ik was ;endvote vergeten voor ;endmeeting
<tiempjuuh> netjes
<StefandeVries> Automatische notulering werd gevraagd, nou, zo dan. :P
<tiempjuuh> hehe
<tiempjuuh> ik ga toch echt eens ontbijten :P
<tiempjuuh> tot zo
<StefandeVries> Bis nachher!
<tiempjuuh> zo
<tiempjuuh> hoe is het eigenlijk met 't Loon, StefandeVries?
<StefandeVries> Het instabiele gedeelte is gesloopt.
<StefandeVries> Het nog staande gedeelte is dichtgemaakt.
<tiempjuuh> hm
<StefandeVries> De rest van het bovenliggende parkeerdek wordt nu gesloopt.
<tiempjuuh> waar zat jullie stamkroeg?
<StefandeVries> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qVqVka9VWGY  De Live Cam
<tiempjuuh> lol
<StefandeVries> Onder de koepel die je ziet, dus die is er nog ;)
<tiempjuuh> 'Ik laat gewoon even weten dat we uw mail goed hebben ontvangen en ermee bezig zijn. Dus we laten binnenkort wel iets horen.'
<tiempjuuh> op de 13e verzonden van de andere kant, nog niets gehoord
<tiempjuuh> benieuwd wat ze onder binnenkort verstaan :P
<StefandeVries> Twee maanden, zoiets :P
<tiempjuuh> ghehe
<tiempjuuh> mail op vorige vrijdag verzonden, dinsdag die mail, nu nog niets :P
<tiempjuuh> er gebeurt niets op de cam, kan dat kloppen?
<StefandeVries> Hier gebeurt er van alles
<StefandeVries> Karretjes rijden heen en weer, etc.
<StefandeVries> Mensen lopen, kraan beweegt.
<tiempjuuh> ah, hij doet het weer
<tiempjuuh> F5 doet wonderen 8)
<tiempjuuh> is de oorzaak al duidelijk? Het zijn toch die mijngangen?
<StefandeVries> Dat denken veel mensen, maar die liggen veel te diep.
<tiempjuuh> hmm, raar
<StefandeVries> Plus: dan zou dit al veel eerder zijn gebeurd, volgens geologen.
<StefandeVries> Nieuwsbronnen melden dat de mijngangen op 100 m diepte liggen, maar dat is onzin.
<tiempjuuh> eerder 1000 meter
<StefandeVries> M'n beide opa's blijken die gangen eronder nog te hebben gegraven, op 700-800 meter
<tiempjuuh> :O
<tiempjuuh> Hét bewijs
<StefandeVries> Mja, wie zijn zij?
<tiempjuuh> jouw opa's, doh ;)
<StefandeVries> En: die mijngangen liggen onder het hele centrum van Heerlen, raar dat alleen díe gang/pijler net verzakt, niet?
<tiempjuuh> ja
<tiempjuuh> sja, er komt vast wel een onderzoek, dus afwachten...
<StefandeVries> Ja, daar zijn ze mee bezig.
<StefandeVries> De fundering van het stabiele deel staat niet boven die gangen, dus dat is veilig, mocht het toch aan de gangen blijken te liggen.
<tiempjuuh> ah
<StefandeVries> leoquant, goedemorgen :)
<StefandeVries> Mag ik je in ##PyTest wat laten zien?
<leoquant> hoi StefandeVries ツ
<tiempjuuh> dag leoquant
<leoquant> hoi hoi
<leoquant> jazeker
<leoquant> kanaal perikelen opgelost Thomas_de_Graaff ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, ik heb het kanaal opnieuw ingesteld op invite only.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> En StefandeVries heeft de bot aan het kanaal toegevoegd. :)
<leoquant> perfect
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, de samenvattingsfunctie werkt.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> leoquant, ik heb zojuist een bericht naar de teams de deur uit gedaan ivm. de borrel bij BIT. Is dat genoeg, of moet dat bericht nog breder verspreid? (Ik denk bijvoorbeeld aan Pjotr etc.)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, ik ga het proberen.
<leoquant> ik denk dat het zo goed is Thomas_de_Graaff
<leoquant> en pjotr is lid van een team dacht ik?
<leoquant> trijntje dat is toch zo?
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8261338/logs/log907333580111.txt  hier is een voorbeeld.
<StefandeVries> Samenvatting staat onderaan
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Top. :D
<leoquant> prachtige toevoeging StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> In totaal 15 regels :D
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal de gebruiksaanwijzing doorsturen naar de overige leden van het bestuur van de stichting.
<StefandeVries> Graag, voor ik weer bugs krijg toegeschreven die er niet zijn.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> StefandeVries, ik heb maar één actiepunt toegevoegd, dus ik vraag me af, worden actiepunten, votes e.d. gegroepeerd, of worden die weergegeven in de volgorde dat ze plaatsvonden?
<StefandeVries> Nu heb ik een excuus.
<StefandeVries> Chronologisch, Thomas.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dus bijv.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> action: asldkjaldsflds
<Thomas_de_Graaff> vote: sdlfsldkfksdj
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff, ^
<Thomas_de_Graaff> action: lslfdkjlsfdj
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ed?
<StefandeVries> Chronologisch ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok. Ik zou het wel handig vinden als acties bij elkaar zouden staan (en dan wel chronologisch binnen de groep acties).
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idem voor votes.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar goed, dat is een luxe puntje. ;)
<StefandeVries> Mij leek het juist zo handig want:
<StefandeVries> Meestal zet je eerst een ;topic
<StefandeVries> Dan ;vote je over iets
<StefandeVries> En dan komen er ;action uit :p
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Daar zit ook wat in.
<StefandeVries> Zo, krijg je een lopende samenvatting.
<StefandeVries> -,
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Idd.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Houden zo dan.
<StefandeVries> Natuurlijk moet een voorzitter dan wel zo gebruik maken van de bot, maar ja, dat is zijn/haar verantwoordelijkheid.
<leoquant> zal ik de readme verspreiden over/onder alle andere teams StefandeVries en Thomas_de_Graaff ?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Wat ik bij de vorige bot meestal deed was namelijk bij het stemmen het punt waarover gestemd wordt meegeven, idem in actie beschrijven waar deze over gaat. Dan is het achteraf makkelijk als je een actielijst moet uitwerken als alle acties op een rijtje staan. Vandaar dat ik het vroeg. Maar eigenlijk is het zo beter denk ik.
<StefandeVries> Ja, het is anders dan je gewend bent.
<StefandeVries> Maar ik zou mijn oplossing niet beter durven noemen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Precies. Gewenning is vaak de grootste bug. Ubuntu heeft er voor veel mensen ook last van (anders dan dat andere besturingssysteem)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> :D
<leoquant> kan hem/de readme ook een plek geven op de wiki/mwanzowiki
<StefandeVries> Andere besturingssysteem? :S :p
<StefandeVries> leoquant, als je hem in overeenstemming met de licentie één op één kunt overzetten: doen :)
<StefandeVries> Of een linkje ernaar geven.
<leoquant> dan wordt het een link idd
<StefandeVries> Ik ga me aankleden etc. Vanmiddag zingen in Eindhoven. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, ik ga eten, en straks naar Ede voor een overleg met de HCC over de LTS releaseparty.
<StefandeVries> Tot later!
<leoquant> later
<MrChrisDruif> leoquant: goedemorgen, heb je m'n mailtje gehad?
<commandoline> hmm, 'Your membership in ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team is about to expire'.
<commandoline> dus zal ik me bij de volgende vergadering maar aanmelden voor reapproval :P?
<MrChrisDruif> Jij ook al? :P
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb een mailtje gestuurd naar leo
<commandoline> mja, dat raad 'ie idd aan, maar dit is denk ik sneller :P
<leoquant> de 24 ste dus als expire datum he?
<MrChrisDruif> Ik heb hem hier al gevraagd of hij m'n mal gelezen had ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<leoquant> heel spannend :P ik ben er niet dan, dus moet voor de 24 ste handelen
<MrChrisDruif> Een cron job van maken ;)
<leoquant> ik zit te denken aan een andere opzet van mwanzo in launchpad
<leoquant> maar dat horen jullie tzt
<leoquant> en in overleg wil ik het +V ook bespreken
<MrChrisDruif> Wie komt er nog meer naar de nieuwjaarsborrel van BIT?
<leoquant> geen idee ツ
<leoquant> het is wel erg leuk van BIT
<MrChrisDruif> Yup
<commandoline> hmm, beetje ver voor mij... :(
<MrChrisDruif> Ik ga denk ik wel. De dag ervoor tot middernacht werken en begint pas om 4 uur, maar is inderdaad niet om de hoek :P
<leoquant> even voor de logs ik ben miet weg, maar niet-online
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> m=n
<leoquant> etc etc
<MrChrisDruif> Wanneer wilde je dat overleg gaan doen Leo? Zeker wanneer ik niet kan ;)
<leoquant> precies :P
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, oké dan weet ik dat...kan ik het vast in m'n agenda zetten :P
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> (maar ik moet even overdingen nadenken)
<MrChrisDruif> Ciao
<commandoline> http://sync.in/XWq1ffi0nq <- eerste opzetje JFL blog post in het Nederlands
<commandoline> aanpassingen/opmerkingen zijn welkom
<leoquant> tekst +1
<leoquant> plaatje +1
<leoquant> vertel je ook genoeg dat is al in gebruik is, en met succes?
<commandoline> hmm, dat suggereert de inleiding wel denk ik
<commandoline> toch nog even wat toegevoegd
<commandoline> hmm, cursisten misschien?
<leoquant> ja goede
<leoquant> moet ik het mwanzo initiatief in het Engels vertalen?
<leoquant> heel kort?
<leoquant> bijv. launchpad tekst in het engels zetten?
<leoquant> ik vind het ok zo
<leoquant> plaatje zegt ook alles commandoline
<commandoline> hmm, ik heb het laatst vertaald... (of ongeveer)
<commandoline> ik geloof dat ik iets zei als 'kind of a combination between the international beginners team and the international classroom project in Dutch'
<leoquant> recruit new LoCo teammembers, stimulates international focus en paricipation also. teaches basic tools as howto get along with IRC/ launchpad etc
<leoquant> "tools" niet goed
<leoquant> ubuntu infrastrucure etc
<commandoline> ok, nou, dat hoeft alleen in de Engelse versie
<leoquant> jeah
<commandoline> ok, toegevoegd aan het document als vertaaltip
<commandoline> dan kan de link naar StefandeVries :)
<leoquant> klopt!
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> en dan naar sense?
<commandoline> ja, lijkt me wel :)
<leoquant> ok, hij is wel trag met reageren op email, maar heeft het toegezegd
<commandoline> ach, het heeft geen haast verder...
<leoquant> nee
<leoquant> mooi. ik ben benieuwd wat er uit komt ooit
<leoquant> ben ff weg nu
<commandoline> ok, doei!
<leoquant> later!
<MobileDruif> Waar krijg ik voice op? Me nick zeker?
<tiempjuuh> nick en IP
<MobileDruif> Aha :p
<MobileDruif> Beetje jammer, nick wordt verborgen en nick is anders op mobiel :)
<MobileDruif> Eens kijken wat hij zegt als ik me aanmeld met meldingen daarvan aan
<commandoline> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> hoihoi
<commandoline> Dat JFL stukje is in het NL af :) http://sync.in/XWq1ffi0nq
<StefandeVries> Ehm, ja?
<StefandeVries> Mooi.
<StefandeVries> En nu? :P
<commandoline> wil jij het naar het Engels vertalen? :P
<StefandeVries> Erm, vanavond?
<commandoline> nee, heeft geen haast.
<StefandeVries> Of zo: wanneer wil je het uiterlijk af hebben?
<StefandeVries> Zanguitvoeringen, mondelinge SE's, repetitie..druk de komende tijd, daarom.
<commandoline> ik kan anders zelf wel een eerste vertaling maken
<commandoline> dat scheelt weer wat...
<commandoline> en gewoon geen uiterlijke datum, die andere dingen gaan voor :)
<StefandeVries> Oké, nou, maandag ben ik vroeg vrij van school.
<StefandeVries> Zal ik er dan naar kijken?
<commandoline> graag
<StefandeVries> Oké
 * StefandeVries bookmarkt de link.
<StefandeVries> Had je trouwens via de mailinglist de ReadMe van MwanzoBot gezien?
<StefandeVries> En zo ja, lijkt die duidelijk genoeg voor een 'buitenstaander'?
<leoquant> StefandeVries, en commandoline  ik heb jullie teamlidmaatschap van mwanzo ongevraagd verlengd met een jaar. In orde? (hope so)
<leoquant> hoi Raymundo
 * commandoline protesteert niet :P
<commandoline> StefandeVries: ja, die heb ik gelezen
<Raymundo> Whiya!
<leoquant> idroy is er helaas niet Raymundo
<commandoline> lijkt me prima, hoewel ik natuurlijk ook al erg ingespeeld ben op MwanzoBot vergeleken met een complete buitenstaander.
<leoquant> commandoline, mooi en thx
<Raymundo> I know, die zal wel niet zoveel doen vanaaf
<commandoline> leoquant heeft 'm al naar zo ongeveer alle mailing lists binnen Ubuntu NL gestuurd (ik kreeg 'm geloof ik 4x :P), dus we merken het vanzelf :)
<leoquant> commandoline, de readme?
<commandoline> ja
<leoquant> was dat niet goed om te doen?
<commandoline> jawel :)
<commandoline> da's mijn eigen schuld, dat ik al die mailing lists volg :P
<leoquant> ツ ok
<leoquant> ah, ja soms komen dinge double/tripple binnen idd
<StefandeVries> leoquant, nee, liever niet. gooi me maar uit het team :p
<leoquant> LOL moment zo gepiept
<leoquant> ツ
 * leoquant doet dat liever niet, bij nader inzien...
<leoquant> erkan^, ben jij nog wat van plan met of via mwanzo?
<leoquant> tis natuurlijk ook knus hier idd
<Ronnie> hey Raymundo :D
<Raymundo> Hiya
<Ronnie> Raymundo: er is misschien wel een leuk klusje voor jou. Er moet een organisatie schema komen voor deze pagina: http://communityserver.ubuntu-nl.org/gemeenschap/organisatie (Idroy gaat dit nog met jou bespreken als je intersse hebt)
<Ronnie> er zijn al wat opzetjes gemaakt, idroy heeft alles nu bij elkaar staan op zijn PC
<leoquant> hee ThePapaHippo good evening/goedeavond
<Raymundo> ik zal hem morgen wel even bellen en mesh afspreken, dan legt hij me wel uit wat de bedoeling is
<Raymundo> :)
<Ronnie> Raymundo: prima :)
<leoquant> nou ok. night iedereen...:)
<erkan^> euh, denk dat ik wil leren met de mappen van de bestandsysteem bijv. usr, var, bin, enzovoort. leoquant
<erkan^> oh nee, je bnet al weg
<erkan^> m/emoserv send leoquant Ik wil graag leren: mappen vand e bestandssysteem bijvoorbeeld usr, var, bin, enz. ook hoe kopieer, plak,  verwijder je mappen en bestanden via de terminalvenster...
<commandoline> /msg MemoServ
<erkan^> ja )-: grrr
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-12-18
<tiempjuuh> dag Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Hallo tiempjuuh
<MrChrisDruif> Hallo allemaal (ik geef geen voorkeur aan een iemand O=) )
<tiempjuuh> ;)
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi
<MrChrisDruif> Aloha StefandeVries
<OerHeks> :-)
<tiempjuuh> hey OerHeks :D
<OerHeks> ha tiempjuuh
<OerHeks> ik zag dat ik hier zelf niet meer standaaard inzit :(
<StefandeVries> Hé OerHeks, tiempjuuh, leoquant :)
<tiempjuuh> hey StefandeVries, leoquant :D
<leoquant> hee oh
<leoquant> OerHeks, welkom! ツ
<OerHeks> ha leoquant, we hebben een aspirant lid in offtopic
<leoquant> o ja lol wie?
<StefandeVries> cc-INC
<OerHeks> van de ING bank
<tiempjuuh> cc_INC
<StefandeVries> Hij zal hier zo zijn :p
<OerHeks> owja inc
<leoquant> oei
<leoquant> inc of ing?
<tiempjuuh> INC
<leoquant> wat mot die dan? ツ
<tiempjuuh> maar met hoofdletter, dus vandaar :P
<OerHeks> die wil actief doen.
<tiempjuuh> leoquant: [20:11] <cc_INC> Kort vraagje: is het mogelijk om lid te worden van Ubuntu-NL? Niet als bestuurslid ofzo hoor, maar gewoon lid om bijv. de Release Party's mee te mogen maken en van tijd tot tijd helpen waar ik bij kan.
<leoquant> hmmm
<leoquant> uitnodiging is onderweg
<StefandeVries> leoquant, heb jij laatst MwanzoBot uit en weer in #ubuntu-nl-meeting gehaald/gebracht?
<leoquant> ja geoefend
<StefandeVries> Oké :)
<leoquant> ik snap hem nu
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> mag ook wel he ...
<leoquant> maar ontvangen jullie cc_INC? ik ga weer...:/
<StefandeVries> Is goed.
<StefandeVries> Na m'n leersessie
<StefandeVries> Tot later, leoquant :)
<leoquant> succes!
 * tiempjuuh moet alweer gaan
<tiempjuuh> tot morgen, morgen bio en frans :'(
<commandoline> Hoi cc_INC
<cc_INC> Hola :)
<cc_INC> Ik heb mezelf geregistreerd bij Launchpad :)
<cc_INC> CoC doe ik een ander keertje, heb nu geen zin om nu door het hele process te gaan :)
<cc_INC> Dus...wat gebeurd er hier zoal?
<StefandeVries> Begrijpelijk, het is nogal een kluif..
<StefandeVries> Welkom hier! :)
<cc_INC> dank u, dank u
<MrChrisDruif> Inderdaad, welkom cc_INC
<commandoline> cc_INC: Dit team is bedoelt om beginners op weg te helpen binnen Ubuntu NL en evt. ook de internationale Ubuntu-gemeenschap
<StefandeVries> volgens onze oprichter worden hier welwillende communityleden bekend gemaakt met de wereld achter Ubuntu.
<commandoline> en ook van mijn kant, welkom ;)
<MrChrisDruif> Wat we voornamelijk doen is domme dingen tegen elkaar zeggen, toch StefandeVries ?
<cc_INC> Thnx guys.
<StefandeVries> MrChrisDruif, inderdaad.
<cc_INC> Domme dingen tegen elkaar zeggen LoL.
<MrChrisDruif> Maar inderdaad, dat is meer de bedoeling..."getting involved with the community"
<CasW> Welkom, ook van hier
<MrChrisDruif> cc_INC; ik en StefandeVries zijn de twee die het meest met muziek doen. We werken allebei met lilypond
<cc_INC> Worden hier ook promo plannen gesmeed? :)
<MrChrisDruif> Alleen in vrije tijd moet ik er trouwens bij zeggen
<commandoline> cc_INC: nou, daar hebben we een promotieteam voor :)
<cc_INC> Grappig, ik doe ook muzoek in mijn vrije tijd.
<StefandeVries> Hier niet zo. Maar we kunnen je wel wijzen naar de mensen bij wie je moet zijn, cc_INC :)
<StefandeVries> Ik doe ook wel eens wat professioneel met muziek.
<StefandeVries> Maar dat even volledig terzijde.
<StefandeVries> Wat wil je komen doen, cc_INC?
<cc_INC> Koel, ik was laatst met Elizabeth Krumbach van Xubuntu marketing aan het kletsen en heb een stickertje gemaakt en wat plannen aangedragen die zij wel tof vond.
<cc_INC> Dus ik dacht waarom het niet dichterbij aanpakken en lekker mijn favo distro gaan promoten :)
<cc_INC> Mijn muziek is trouwens te beluisteren op soundcloud: http://soundcloud.com/tenofelevenos voor de nieuwsgierigen onder ons :)
<cc_INC> Ik zou graag willen meedenken en mee doen. Iets terug geven aan de community.
<cc_INC> Voorheen betaalde ik me scheel aan Windows en Mac OSx.
<MrChrisDruif> cc_INC; Je kent dus als pleia2 (was het toch?)
<cc_INC> Jupz!! Pleia2.
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<MrChrisDruif> Wie ken je nog meer internationaal?
<MrChrisDruif> cc_INC; ^
<cc_INC> De opensource way of life bevalt me zo goed dat ik dacht ipv geld verspillen aan dure updates en software kan ik net zo goed iets teruggeven aan de community, dus vandaar mijn aanmelding. Ik doneer ook twee keer per jaar aan mijn andere favo distro Crunchbang Linux. Dit jaar komt een donatie aan Firefox/Mozilla bij. Mijn manier om te zeggen: thanks guys, for pimpimg my lappy :)
<StefandeVries> :)
<StefandeVries> Mooi altijd, dat mensen iets terug willen doen.
<cc_INC> Verder ken ik niemand. Ik gebruik Xubuntu sinds kort. Daarvoor Crunchbang Linux gebruikt. Erg lekkere distro. ken een paar van die site waaronder de lead developer.
<commandoline> Binnen Ubuntu NL valt van alles te doen: vertalen, ondersteuning bieden bij Ubuntu op bijvoorbeeld het forum of IRC, documentatie schrijven, artwork maken, promoten, etc. Dus gewoon wat kiezen wat je leuk lijkt om te doen :).
<cc_INC> Ben dus relatief de new kid on the block.
<StefandeVries> Of programma's schrijven voor de community :)
<commandoline> ja, en bijv. ubuntu testen, die ben ik ook nog vergeten
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad, feedback geven.
<cc_INC> Artwork en Promoten ligt me wel. Ik ben net niet Tech-Savy genoeg om te gaan ondersteunen vind ikzelf. Testen lijkt me ook erg leuk.
<commandoline> Er zijn hier regelmatig leden van het artworkteam
<commandoline> (Ronnie en Idroy)
<StefandeVries> Ik lees net dat het default Ubuntu inloggeluid(die Afrikaanse trommels) in 12.04 uitgeschakeld zal zijn, wie weet komt uit deze Mwanzogroep wel een nieuw inloggeluid ;)
<cc_INC> Hoewel ik wel iets meer dan de doorsnee beginner kan. Conky scriptje maken :) Overleven in CLI gewoon de basics :)
<commandoline> en zit Thomas_de_Graaff niet bij promotie (ik ken het niet allemaal uit m'n hoofd :P)?
<StefandeVries> Ja, klopt.
<StefandeVries> Thomas_de_Graaff is van promotie.
<commandoline> cc_INC: dat is al meer dan genoeg om bijvoorbeeld op het forum bij bepaalde onderwerpen te helpen
<commandoline> dus gewoon wat kiezen dat je leuk lijkt, en als je vragen hebt, dan stel je ze hier maar, daar zijn we voor :)
<cc_INC> Koel!! Thanks guys! Erg tof! Voel me nu al thuis.
<StefandeVries> Daar doen we het voor. :)
<StefandeVries> Excuseert u mij, ik ben weer musiceren. ;)
<cc_INC> 2012 gaat een top jaar worden!
<cc_INC> Musiceer ze man!!!
<cc_INC> Ik ben erg benieuwd wat jullie allemaal voor muziek maken.
<MrChrisDruif> Basklarinet ;-)
<cc_INC> Kan je ook leuke dingen mee doen :) Ooit eens door een gitaar distortie box geprobeerd te raggen?! :)
<MrChrisDruif> Nee, zo lang heb ik hem nog niet
<cc_INC> Mijn buurman en buurvrouw spelen beiden in het Metropole Orkest....
<cc_INC> *Ik woon in Hilversum*
<MrChrisDruif> =D
<StefandeVries> Koude vingers, dan schiet het niet echt op.
<StefandeVries> cc_INC, ik speel piano/orgel en ik zing.
<cc_INC> Electrische gitaar spelen met koude vingers is volgens mij erger :)
<cc_INC> Die snaren....ouch :X
<cc_INC> Ik drum, heb mezelf een beetje basgitaar leren spelen en probeer (met nadruk op probeer) electrisch gitaar. Daarnaast ben ik een Laptop Rocker. Maak electronisch muziek sedert 1998.
<StefandeVries> Ah :D
<StefandeVries> Synthesizers 9l)
<StefandeVries> (l)
<cc_INC> Van Cubase 3.x op de Atari ST, tot Modplug Tracker, tot Cubase VST tot Orion Logic heb het allemaal wel een keer onder handen genomen :)
<StefandeVries> Wij doen het alleen met hardware.
<StefandeVries> Van Korg PolySix tot Kronos, van Steinway tot Kawai :P
<cc_INC> Daarnaast ben ik een hele lange tijd actief geweest in de Hardcore House scene onder de naam Deester als DJ en Producer.
<cc_INC> Maar ben nu een paar jaartjes ouder inmiddels pappa van een dochtertje van twee en na 5 jaar gebeuk is de lol er heel snel af :)
<cc_INC> Ik heb zelf ook hardware gehad, vond software alleen wat efficienter voor mezelf :)
<StefandeVries> Ah, ik ben gelukkig nog 17, dus ik heb nog geen 'last' van kinderen :P
<cc_INC> Enige wat ik nog over heb aan Hardware is een Micro Korg, Korg Electribe Sampler en ergens ligt er nog een Roland drum computer stof te happen
<StefandeVries> MicroKorg! :O
<StefandeVries> Zo vet
<cc_INC> Ja maar dan het eerste model Micro Korg.
<StefandeVries> Ja, juist die
<StefandeVries> Vintage synths
<cc_INC> Ik zag laatst in Feedback Magazine dat ze een nieuw model hebben van heel veel Korg machines.
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> De Kronos vooralsnog de absolute top.
<cc_INC> Ja ik wacht nu ook tot me dochtertje iets ouder is dan wil ik weer gaan draaien...
<StefandeVries> Heeft me een godsvermogen gekost, maar damn..zo nice.
<cc_INC> Dan heb ik minder "last" als ik na een gig thuis kom :)
<StefandeVries> Ja. Het blijft toch in je zitten he :)
<cc_INC> Zekers!!!
<cc_INC> Trouwens de Access Virus is ook een BEEEST van een bak!!
<StefandeVries> Ken je toevallig de Yamaha Electones?
<cc_INC> Neen die ken ik niet.
<StefandeVries> Oké.
<StefandeVries> Daar ben ik veel mee bezig.
<cc_INC> Hij ziet er in elk geval lekker complexed en modulair uit LOL
<cc_INC> Damn
<cc_INC> Beetje MS2000 idee ofniet?
<cc_INC> \Ja sorry, ben een beetje fan van Korg.
<StefandeVries> Ja
<StefandeVries> Ik ook voor de echte synths
<StefandeVries> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u4nHH1cloc  Zelf heb ik de Electone DDK-7
<StefandeVries> Heeeerlijk ding.
<cc_INC> In mijn korte leventje heb ik geen enkele andere fabrikant gekent die zulke lekkere rauwe scheurende bakken produceerd als korg
<StefandeVries> I <3 Kronos.
<StefandeVries> Die doe ik nooit meer weg.
<cc_INC> Vroeger hadden veel vrienden van me de wel bekende Juno van Roland....
<StefandeVries> Roland..grapje zeker.
<cc_INC> ik snap tot op de dag van vandaag niet waar de hype in de hardcore en trance scene over ging als het om de Juno gaat
<StefandeVries> Daar heb ik echt een hekel aan.
<cc_INC> Mwa hun drum computers zijn legendarisch
<StefandeVries> Meh, voor synthesis heb ik een grote voorkeur voor Korg.
<cc_INC> Dance zou heel anders zijn geweest zonder de TR 909 en Hip Hop zou ook raar klinken zonder de TR 808 :)
<StefandeVries> Dát is zeker waar :)
<cc_INC> Me too :)
<cc_INC> Haaw welcome to yamaha :)
<cc_INC> Haha
<cc_INC> Ze heeft grote ogen voor een japanse
<StefandeVries> Ik let meer op 't voetenwerk.
<cc_INC> Swingend filmpje
<StefandeVries> En de registratieveranderingen.
<StefandeVries> En dan nadoen.
<cc_INC> Ja dat zag ik al.
<cc_INC> Dat zijn veel pedalen.
<StefandeVries> Heerlijk om te bespelen.
<cc_INC> Dude, met mijn software ga ik dat niet eens proberen na te doen haha
<StefandeVries> De grote broers ELS-01c en ELS-01x zijn nog leuker, maar voor mij onbetaalbaar.
<cc_INC> Wat bedien je met die pedalen dan? De drums ofzo?
<StefandeVries> Nee, nog meer voices.
<StefandeVries> Wat je erin legt.
<StefandeVries> Strings, timpani, bas, contrabas, wat je wilt :P
<cc_INC> Ja jongen muziek is een dure hobby.
<cc_INC> In janauri krijg ik mijn BCD 3000 kan ik weer aan me DJ skills werken. Wat DJ gear betreft is Behringer al 8 jaar my weapon of choice.
<cc_INC> Wacht....die pedalen zijn afzonderlijke instrumenten?!?!
<StefandeVries> Als je een DDK-7 écht in actie wil zien: zo klinkt Thriller: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRsw6xkswQ4
<StefandeVries> cc_INC, ja, daarom is het qua coördinatie zo verrekte lastig dit te leren. maar zó leuk
<StefandeVries> Ik ben nogal een toetsenist in hart en nieren :P
<cc_INC> Damn!!! Die Thriller vid is TE GEK!!!
<StefandeVries> Ik speel 'm zelf iet simpeler.
<cc_INC> Sowiso lekkere track!
<StefandeVries> ik laat die baslijn in de pedalen herhalen zolang nodig. één maat inspelen en dan laten herhalen.
<StefandeVries> Anders kom ik ook in de knoop. :)
<cc_INC> Ow snap. Youtube tript em...wacht effe..
<cc_INC> Damn dude, maar dit is echt knap!!
<cc_INC> Dit is geen Synth meer maar een complete workstation!
<cc_INC> Als je ook audio ermee kan bewerken ben je klaar :)
<StefandeVries> Mwah, audiobewerken daarna is meestal volume aanpassen, meer niet.
<StefandeVries> Ontzettend blij dat ik die heb kunnen krijgen.
<StefandeVries> DDK-7 (l)
<cc_INC> Ja maar ik bedoel als je bijv. een mic in die Yamaha kan inpluggen.
<cc_INC> Dan ben je klaar.
<cc_INC> Dan heb je verder niets meer nodig
<StefandeVries> Alleen duurde het wel ff voor ik het ding snapte en kón bespelen. Zoveel coördinatie.
<StefandeVries> Dat kan, linksvoor, onder het onderste klavier zit een mic.ingang.
<cc_INC> Love At First Sight van Kylie Minogue is enkele en alleen gemaakt met een Korg Trinitron. Maar wat ik hier zie kickt die Yamaha zwaar ass man!
<StefandeVries> Die Yamaha kickt alleen maar ass als je hem goed bespeelt he
<StefandeVries> Maar dat lukt die Marco Cerbella echt ontzettend goed.
<cc_INC> ZO!
<cc_INC> Inderdaad.
<MrChrisDruif> Ik zie dat je een nieuw vriendje hebt StefandeVries ?
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<StefandeVries> Kennelijk :D
<StefandeVries> Al ben ik te klassiek voor de muzieksmaak van cc_INC
<MrChrisDruif> Haha, jammer =)
<StefandeVries> maar de voorliefde voor synthesizers hebben we beiden
<cc_INC> Hahah
<cc_INC> Ik ben een electro punk. Maar ik vind Synths als sinds dag één erg vet!
<cc_INC> Muziek verbroederd ofzo...toch?
<StefandeVries> Ja.
<StefandeVries> Ik ben de zoon van een klassiek geschoolde pianist/organist, dus het lag al vast wat ik zou gaan spelen :P
<StefandeVries> Maar het bevalt me ontzettend goed, en gelukkig heb ik een oom met een grote verzameling synthesizers, voor als ik het klassieke eens zat ben
<cc_INC> Ik ben opgegroeid met heel veel diversiteit. Opgeroeid in Suriname en heb in het begin veel Soul en Reaggea binnengehad. Mijn oom was weer gek op Rock en Metal en het gekke was dat ik dat veel later ben gaan op pikken. Na zijn dood...zoveel later eigenlijk. En house is erbij ingestroomd dus tja...van alles. Thuis heb ik ook wel eens klassiek aan.
<cc_INC> Merk vooral dat het een goed effect op die kleine van me heeft.
<cc_INC> Mijn eigen muziek hou ik nu nog zo ver mogelijk bij haar vandaan.
<cc_INC> Ik wil dat ze een goed ontwikkeld pallet krijgt. En niet dat pappa haar nu al verpest met Drum n' Bass, Dubstep, Skullstep, Metal en nog meer herrie :)
<StefandeVries> Haha :)
<StefandeVries> Drum 'n Bass heb ik eens geprobeerd op de DDK-7, maar de drums kreeg ik niet lekker,
<cc_INC> Qua tempo niet of qua klank niet? :)
<StefandeVries> Klank.
<StefandeVries> Drumkits zijn te basaal.
<cc_INC> Dat word dan inderdaad erg lastig! Aangezien de drums een essentieel deel van de stijl zijn haha
<StefandeVries> Het kan via midi naar de Kronos en dan daarvan de drumkits gebruiken, maar..dan mis je het pedaalgedeelte en dat vond ik net zo leuk. :P
<cc_INC> LoL
<cc_INC> Begrijpelijk.
<cc_INC> Je gebruikt helemaal geen PC
<StefandeVries> Nee.
<cc_INC> Anders had je gewoon in Ardour of Qtractor een Drum n Bass kit kunnen laten lopen en je eigen ding erbijkunnen doen
<StefandeVries> FLAC, WAV en MP3 rollen zo uit de Kronos.
<StefandeVries> En ja. Ardour. Mwah.
<StefandeVries> Liever Kronos :D
<cc_INC> Hahaha
<cc_INC> Okay okay...ik snap.
<cc_INC> Hey man ik ga hier effe wat dingen doen.
<StefandeVries> Is goed.
<cc_INC> In elk geval erg koel om hierzo te zijn.
<StefandeVries> Haha. :)
<StefandeVries> Nou, tot een volgende keer.
<MrChrisDruif> Veel plezier/succes met wat je gaat doen cc_INC
<cc_INC> Ik draag graag bij aan de community. En ik vind het tof dat het ook gewoon op locaal nivo in Nederland kan! Erg koel!
<cc_INC> Dank u!
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-12-10
<commandoline> http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/2012/12/09/locos-now-its-your-time-to-take-the-stage/
<RawChid> Cool
<RawChid> Thomas_de_Graaff!
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ola
<RawChid> Jammer dat de sweater niet te bestellen was
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, maar er is een alternatief
<RawChid> JA, ik lees net mn mail
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Mooi, dan is dat goed gegaan. :) Heb de mail via de website van de stichting verstuurd.
<RawChid> Als ik het goed begrijp zit er bij het nieuwe ontwerp de tekst "ubuntu nl" op de kraag ongeveer?
<RawChid> Zeg maar op je keel?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, iets eronder.
<RawChid> DAt vind ik persoonlijk dan weer niks
<RawChid> Beetje raar
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, je wilt de sweater dus niet meer?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dan vink ik je meteen even af namelijk.
<RawChid> Ik twijfel nog
<RawChid> Moet sowieso een andere kleur kiezen :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, het is wel irritant... ze konden blijkbaar niet leveren wat ze op de site aangaven..
<RawChid> Jammer
<RawChid> Maar niets aan te doen
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nee idd.
<RawChid> Waarom die tekst op de kraag op je keel?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik had het ontwerp van de belgen overgenomen, maar had er niet bij stilgestaan dat de tekst onderaan vereist dat er twee drukken geplaatst moeten worden, dan verdubbelen de druk kosten.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Bij verschillende maten verschilt namelijk de afstand tussen boven en onderkant van het shirt.
<RawChid> Ik ga er nog even over nadenken
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Alright.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik zal de shirts over een week bestellen als er nog genoeg mensen meedoen, tegen die tijd heeft iedereen wel de tijd gehad om te reageren.
<RawChid> Lijkt me leuk zo'n shirt te hebben, en heb er ook wel wat geld voor over. Maar het moet wel iets zijn dat ik wel aan wil trekken
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Tuurlijk. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik bestel er zelf geen. ;)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ook niet van de vorige versie trouwens.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Het is geen verplichting he.
<RawChid> Zonder dat ding op de keel had ik em zonder twijfel besteld
<erik_k> Getver, dat net onder de keel ziet er niet uit nee. Dan heb ik mijn bestelling helaas te cancelen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, zal ik meteen even noteren dan. :)
<RawChid> Kun je niet het ontwerp aanpassen? :P
<RawChid> Ben wel benieuwd hoe de anderen hierover denken
<RawChid> Stel dat wij niet de enigen zijn
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dan gaat de bestelling niet door.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik ga het niet nog een keer aanpassen, het is me al teveel werk geweest.
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> Ik waardeer je inzet
<erik_k> Jammer, het Ubuntu-nl logo onder de keel weg laten of op de andere borst was al een betere plaats geweest.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ubuntu-NL dient wel ergens voor te komen, volgens mij mogen we alleen het ubuntu logo gebruiken voor LoCo dingen. Als we een algemeen shirt gaan maken denk ik niet dat Canonical daar blij mee is.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Op de andere borst had ik geprobeerd, maar dat ziet er helemaal niet uit.
<erik_k> Op die fiets. Evengoed waardeer ik je inzet.
<erik_k> Net onder de nek maakt natuurlijk 2 afdrukken weer nodig en daarmee weer extra duur.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nee hoor, de afstand tussen de twee plaatsjes kan voor alle maten shirts gelijk zijn als het onder de nek staat itt. tot de onderrand.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> De onderrand voor een medium shirt is echt een stuk kleiner tov. de borst voor een medium vergeleken met een XXL sweater.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> kleiner = lager
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Anyhoes, ik ga weer wat anders doen.
<RawChid> Fijne avond verder
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Thx. voor de waardering, wellicht komt er nog een keer een andere sweater.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-12-16
<Jochem_> Weet iemand hoe je firewallD inschakeld ?
